# [Build Log] -------- "ROBOCOP" -------- (Finished)



## Str8Klownin

1 or 2?


----------



## Jameswalt1




----------



## Fanboy88

subbed for the epic!


----------



## Astral Fly

Well...this looks pretty epic. 4 pumps!, no reason to hold back on the overkill.


----------



## luciddreamer124

AAHHHHH so excited! This is going to be unbelieveable


----------



## Dangur

I'm IN!


----------



## B3L13V3R

Subbageness!!


----------



## wholeeo

In here like a wedgie.


----------



## JohnnyEars

Looks like epic photos/build, I'm sub a dubbin'


----------



## derickwm

Uh oh.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Uh oh.


Like a good "Uh oh"?


----------



## kimoswabi

I just pooped my pants...


----------



## PCModderMike




----------



## mironccr345

Excited!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Lol at 4 pumps.

Subbed.


----------



## Art128

Looks promising, subbed!


----------



## bomberjun

subed!!! great build sir!


----------



## bowmanvmi

In.

FOR. SHO.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Lol at 4 pumps.
> 
> Subbed.


Redundancy OVERKILL


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Lol at 4 pumps.
> 
> Subbed.


Eeeerrr yea I blew right by that.
4 MCP35X's? Wow, hope you run them real low because that could be very loud.


----------



## BramSLI1

Can't wait to see how Peter Weller fits into his new home. Subbed for the awesomeness!


----------



## sivoloc

Dahmm, i just peed alittle, i cant wait to see Follow this build!!'


----------



## PolyMorphist

This is so awesome, first time I'm actually excited for a build log. You seem to do amazing with watercooling, let's see how you fare with case modding. TBH, you have the natural artistic eye, so I'm hoping for the best!


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Redundancy OVERKILL


I googled overkill....you're up top!
sub;d


----------



## Svartie

Ohh







something to look forward to NEW JAMES BUILD!







. Sub


----------



## Sunreeper

Love how those rads look


----------



## tSgt

I'm in as well, subbed


----------



## wermad

sub'd


----------



## AtomX

!!!! i take my shelter tent for the camping !!!!!


----------



## alpenwasser

Love the AMS radiators. I really wish they made a 560 copper version of them, that would be like uber-pr0n for me.









Ah well, can't have everything. Still, looking forward to how this comes together.


----------



## DoktorTerror

interesting


----------



## aiwa501

Modified 900D?

Are you using your old case or is this a new one?


----------



## ledzepp3

In. So, so in.

Subbity sub again


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aiwa501*
> 
> Modified 900D?
> 
> Are you using your old case or is this a new one?


I got a second one


----------



## AtomX

i don t understand, why 4 pompes ? better debit ?


----------



## waslakhani

Sick and Insane. Well this is Overkill.net LOL


----------



## IT Diva

Lots of pumps and AMS rads, . . . .

So close to home,

I gotta see how this comes out
















Darlene


----------



## AtomX

snif







i do work my english


----------



## Jameswalt1

Thanks for the feedback everyone!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Eeeerrr yea I blew right by that.
> 4 MCP35X's? Wow, hope you run them real low because that could be very loud.


They're PWM versions and will be hooked to this little doohickey from Swiftech



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> This is so awesome, first time I'm actually excited for a build log. You seem to do amazing with watercooling, let's see how you fare with case modding. TBH, you have the natural artistic eye, so I'm hoping for the best!


Thanks for the kind words! I'm not experienced in modding at all so we'll see how it goes, I bought all kinds of tools and materials. For the motherboard tray and some other small pieces I'm involving the help of my friend also named James (who I can't thank enough) to cut out the parts where he works as a machinist, using computer diagrams etc... I'll be doing some other pieces myself and doing all of the [modified parts] installation and interior painting as well as making the midplate. As far as case modification goes it'll be some basic stuff, as follows:

Remove 5.25 bay area completely
Custom midplate
New inside wall/motherboard tray
A few other misc. pieces

I'll also be outsourcing getting the exterior parts painted at a bodyshop with an automotive quality finish, I'm dropping off the parts Monday.

This is the last post from my 900CSQ build, may she rest in peace - I'm about to tear it down to retrieve the motherboard and GPU's









From this point I'll be uploading and posting from my MS Surface.

I'd also like to clarify that this build is inspired my favorite movie of all-time, and NOT the unnecessary 2014 remake. If you haven't seen the 1987 Robocop, do it immediately, it's utterly fantastic! I'll leave you with this,


----------



## B3L13V3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Thanks for the feedback everyone!
> 
> They're PWM versions and will be hooked to this little doohickey from Swiftech
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Better get two of those splitters James... those little buggers are flaky. I know personally and from people who get them with the H220 AIO. They are nice when they work but better to have extra since they are so cheap.


----------



## neo0031

Subbed. I think all those reading this would know why anyway, so why bother explaining.


----------



## ChristianUshuaia

Subbed..


----------



## marcusteems

O...M...G... Cant wait!


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Serve the public trust, protect the innocent, uphold the law.

Sub'd


----------



## zerodesignskill

Can I ask why the switch from an EK motherboard water block to an XSPC one? Is it for the added metallic colour rather than completely black?


----------



## SerSlenderMan

Wow, i'm so jealous, this will turn out to be legendary.

EDIT: Forgot to mention.... I'd buy that for a dollar


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerodesignskill*
> 
> Can I ask why the switch from an EK motherboard water block to an XSPC one? Is it for the added metallic colour rather than completely black?


Strictly for the metallic finish!


----------



## jwl24

Oh boy, here we go again! Looking forward to this.

BTW, what are you doing with all your WC parts you had in the old build?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jwl24*
> 
> Oh boy, here we go again! Looking forward to this.
> 
> BTW, what are you doing with all your WC parts you had in the old build?


I'll be selling them


----------



## RussianC

Got my Popcorn and my Cola. Lets do this!


----------



## gdubc

You have 52 posts to comply....I have been looking forward to this.


----------



## JonHend

Subbed!

I hope your build matches the violent and satirical brilliance of the first Robocop movie; not the PG 13 nonsense that's out next year.

And please no black paint or red lights on your build! (Why did they make new Robocop look like the bastard lovechild of Michael Knight and KITT???)


----------



## nepToon

Very nice color scheme. Can't wait for further updates!
This epic build is once more a great motivatio to start working so I can buy hardware like that someday









/subbed


----------



## omegasama

Sub'd as well !! .

BTW you are switching to aqacomputer rads , you had bad experience with EK or is it just for the look ? i recall that those new rad you will be using are more expensive









For your old parts / fitting etc etc ... you will use ebay to sell them ?









Regards


----------



## Gleniu

I'm sooooo subbed







This is going be pure fun to watch. Good luck with the build


----------



## Lisjak

This looks pretty awesome. I love the movie trailer







Btw did you hear they are making a new RoboCop movie in 2014? It looks pretty epic, but it's also a bit of a spoiler


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I'll be selling them


Very interesting







Where may I find this used parts list?


----------



## briddell

So much yes.


----------



## Aesthethc

Holy moly pumps and GPUs.

I am excited.


----------



## B3L13V3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Very interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where may I find this used parts list?


^ THIS ^


----------



## Egami

Sub me along.


----------



## JoeChamberlain

Sub sandwiched


----------



## wholeeo

My reaction when I seen James created this thread,


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> My reaction when I seen James created this thread,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hilarious!


----------



## Dangur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> My reaction when I seen James created this thread,


LOL


----------



## Gilles3000

Subbed, I'm a bit worried about the 4 pumps, won't they add unnecessary heat to the loop ?


----------



## Buehlar

^^^ that was my reaction too


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Subbed, I'm a bit worried about the 4 pumps, won't they add unnecessary heat to the loop ?


DDC's dump heat airside,not in to the loop.


----------



## Dt_Freak1

subbed....wanna see this epic log....please lets not mention the new ripoff of Robocop...instead lets enjoy what we have which is properly the first 2 movies. Peter Weller FTW!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quick update:

Last night I removed the motherboard and GPU's from 900CSQ and by tonight or tomorrow I should have the motherboard fully decked out in the new blocks and fittings. The goal this time is to have absolutely zero angled crystal links on the board, by that I mean everything only going verical or horizontal - which will be very difficult. I've seen it done to a small extent, but not on a board with both sides of ram, the cpu and the upper and lower motherboard with blocks on it. It'll be tight, but I really want it to be clean looking. The plan right now is to incorporate the lower motheboard block into the GPU loop for a cleaner loop up top. Plus since that lower loop will be utilizing a 480 and a 240 (top loop only a single 480) it makes sense, even though it will add some minor restriction.

Thoughts on that lower loop appreciated.


----------



## LordOfTots

Subbed


----------



## luciddreamer124

Really excited to see the motherboard. You're going to have a crazy amount of fittings!!


----------



## SneezyPepper

subbed


"Thank you for your cooperation"


----------



## JambonJovi

[Build Log] - - - - - - - - "Awesomesauceness!!!" - - - - - - - -


----------



## Juncas

Subbed! I WILL NOT MOVE FROM HERE! I will put my sunglasses and not move!


----------



## Midgethulk

Subbed

Maybe I missed it but you are not using any kind of dye in your loop?


----------



## Jacti

Awesome! Really excited

You NEED to check out the Rampage IV black edition though!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Sub a dub dub in the tub.









Jeffinslaw


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacti*
> 
> You NEED to check out the Rampage IV black edition though!


^^^ THIS. That would look awesome alright. When is it going on sale tho ?
He might even be finished with the mod, before it does.


----------



## gdubc

That black edition looks awesome but the cost is probably going to be redic. I still want one though!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Update! Finally done with motherboard (took like 4 hours), and no it's not the black edition, I'm not waiting around for that


----------



## ChristianUshuaia

I think Im going crazy.... dude thats pure awesomenessss.....


----------



## Jaeflash

Wow. That looks amazing!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Wow that's a lot of restriction









Looking good!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Svartie

Looks Nice







one question will the top in port over the memory block have enough clerance from the top rad?


----------



## kingchris

impressive.


----------



## Dangur

Looking goooddd


----------



## FiveEYZ

oh man im Subbed, loved watching RoboCop when i was a kid.







Nice progress so far


----------



## Egami

That's pure sex right there! Gief moar!


----------



## clone38

Looking good so far as im looking for ideas for my new build


----------



## Buehlar

Holy mass of bitspower batman!


----------



## braindeadmac

That looks incredible! Nicely done.


----------



## briddell

Gorgeous!


----------



## AtomX

beautiful


----------



## CapnCrunch10




----------



## alpenwasser

Now that is some nice pipe work!


----------



## gdubc

Lookin sharp, nice job!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpenwasser*
> 
> Now that is some nice pipe work!


That's what she said.
Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## JohnnyEars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svartie*
> 
> Looks Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one question will the top in port over the memory block have enough clerance from the top rad?


This ^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Wow that's a lot of restriction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


and this ^

But it sure does look fine


----------



## juneau78

more pls, moaaarrrrr.....


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Wow that's a lot of restriction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Maybe it won't be an issue with 4 pumps?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svartie*
> 
> Looks Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one question will the top in port over the memory block have enough clerance from the top rad?


Honestly not sure yet, I attached the in and out pipes just to give a representation of how it should look. If there is any issue I'll change it slightly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Wow that's a lot of restriction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


It'll be fine


----------



## omegasama

james you had bad experience with ek ?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omegasama*
> 
> james you had bad experience with ek ?


Not at all - why?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Update! Finally done with motherboard (took like 4 hours), and *no it's not the black edition,* I'm not waiting around for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












Looks awesome though


----------



## modnoob

subbed


----------



## geogga

just spazzing out again..


----------



## kill

Honestly...... One day im going to drop thousands of dollars just to make a PC that looks crisp and is powerful just like yours... You're my Hero James


----------



## waslakhani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kill*
> 
> Honestly...... One day im going to drop thousands of dollars just to make a PC that looks crisp and is powerful just like yours... You're my Hero James


More like thousands of dollars for fittings lol


----------



## B3L13V3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> More like thousands of dollars for fittings lol


This...


----------



## erayser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Update! Finally done with motherboard (took like 4 hours), and no it's not the black edition, I'm not waiting around for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Beautiful... you are definitely making me rethink about going acrylic now. I don't blame you for not waiting around for the black edition... especially since you have the mobo blocks. Very nice arrangement on the plumbing.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks awesome though


Yes... the black edition does look awesome. I'll probably regret returning my RIVE, and waiting for the black edition, but I'll use this time to rethink my loop (possibly plan on acrylic now.







)... and maybe... asus will have a better BIOS to support IB-e by then. I had no intension of returning the RIVE at the time because of their restocking fee policy, but I talked someone at Newegg anyway... just to inquire on a possible return because I purchased the RIVE hours before Asus officially announced the black edition. I was surprised hear them apologize saying that it was unfortunate. They offered to RMA, and waive the restocking fee.









My 2600k MIVE-z is still kicking, so I'll wait a little longer... but this build thread is going to make me anxious.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Wow that's a lot of restriction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


4 MCP35X's....it'll be fine.


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> That's what she said.
> Sorry, couldn't resist.


Hehe, I was wondering if somebody might seize the opportunity to do that one. It's nice when things go according to plan...


----------



## Jameswalt1

Thanks for all the compliments on the mobo guys! It was a total pain to get it right. I experimented with like half a dozen different configurations, but it's just tough to get the right one. Perfect aesthetics are my number one priority (in conjunction with performance of course) and with every route I tried on the motherboard I had to keep in mind how well the colors of the fittings, tube and blocks are distributed visually so that everything looks balanced and no area is too cluttered, as well as how it will look when tied in with the rest of the build. Plus my goal of having only vertical and horizontal lines made it an absolute nightmare But it's fun, like a fun puzzle. I'm really happy with the result and in person it's really gorgeous.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erayser*
> 
> Beautiful... you are definitely making me rethink about going acrylic now. I don't blame you for not waiting around for the black edition... especially since you have the mobo blocks. Very nice arrangement on the plumbing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes... the black edition does look awesome. I'll probably regret returning my RIVE, and waiting for the black edition, but I'll use this time to rethink my loop (possibly plan on acrylic now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )... and maybe... asus will have a better BIOS to support IB-e by then. I had no intension of returning the RIVE at the time because of their restocking fee policy, but I talked someone at Newegg anyway... just to inquire on a possible return because I purchased the RIVE hours before Asus officially announced the black edition. I was surprised hear them apologize saying that it was unfortunate. They offered to RMA, and waive the restocking fee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 2600k MIVE-z is still kicking, so I'll wait a little longer... but this build thread is going to make me anxious.


Yeah I just wasn't going to wait around for the Black Edition, not worth it for me. However I very much look forward to seeing your [acrylic] build with it


----------



## z0ki

I was looking at those rads a few weeks ago and yet to know what's the FPI count?

Anyone know?


----------



## bugOy

Wow those tube fittings on the mobo are epic, you have some nice valves also. Excited to see how you will position those joints, I have yet to see cross joints in water cooling. That would be aesthetically pleasing.

+1 sub


----------



## ledzepp3

I'm still waiting on a 350D build log, I want a "Mini-Me" 900D build from you







but seriously- you need to stop enticing me with these damn pictures!









-Zepp


----------



## omegasama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Not at all - why?


Asking , cause you are switching to Aquacomputer rads . Oh by the way , from were will you sell your " old " stuff , hope it is ebay + worldwide shipping









Regards


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omegasama*
> 
> Asking , cause you are switching to Aquacomputer rads . Oh by the way , from were will you sell your " old " stuff , hope it is ebay + worldwide shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards


I switched to the Aquacomputer rads for the visual style that fits the theme perfectly, same with the other Aquacomputer stuff. I can't stress enough the superlative build quality of their [aquacomputer] product however. Amazing stuff.

I probably will sell the other stuff on eBay, haven't decided.


----------



## failwheeldrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I switched to the Aquacomputer rads for the visual style that fits the theme perfectly, same with the other Aquacomputer stuff. I can't stress enough the superlative build quality of their [aquacomputer] product however. Amazing stuff.
> 
> I probably will sell the other stuff on eBay, haven't decided.


Those rads are $$$$. Thought about grabbing a couple for my upcoming build, but as always I ended up with Alphacool. Can't wait to see more of this build! I loved 900CSQ









And let me know when you sell the gear from 900CSQ... I want your fittings for my build lol.


----------



## z0ki

what the FPI count on those rads?


----------



## omegasama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *failwheeldrive*
> 
> Those rads are $$$$. Thought about grabbing a couple for my upcoming build, but as always I ended up with Alphacool. Can't wait to see more of this build! I loved 900CSQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And let me know when you sell the gear from 900CSQ... I want your fittings for my build lol.


^This . Interest with the fittings , x3 tube , the pumps and the Alphacool NexXxoS







. * crossing fingers ,for ebay worldwide *


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> what the FPI count on those rads?


7 I believe


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> I was looking at those rads a few weeks ago and yet to know what's the FPI count?
> 
> Anyone know?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> 7 I believe


Seems to be in the ballpark, Martin's Liquid Lab got 8: link


----------



## Shpongle

*Sees Robocop as the build title*
"Didn't the 900CSQ builder have a robocop avatar?"
*enters thread and sees Jameswalt1 as the author*
"This gon' be gud."

Looking forward to some more insane straight pipe action.


----------



## xliccproject

Those rotaries are silver shining or black sparkle?


----------



## xliccproject

Sorry. I didnt see it at the front page.


----------



## stnz

Subbed


----------



## Killa Cam

Honestly, I think build was made for chrome plated copper piping. But u already invested so much in fittings and such. Regardless, it will be awesome. Now I have to go watch RoboCop since I haven't seen it in almost 20 years


----------



## Jameswalt1

Small update, finished GPU configuration with the lower mobo block integrated into the loop, 'twas an absolute nightmare..... I'll leak test tomorrow







Also my buddy James finished cutting the 9000D inner wall for me:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## omegasama

MOTHER OF TUBING


----------



## Egami

I'm going to get killed for saying this but a) it's epic like trulymadlydeeplypooka epic perfect b) that straight bit of acrylic tubing running from the ram block to ram block makes me want a grab a hold of it and yank hard. It ruins everything


----------



## CapnCrunch10

Wow. Stunning work as usual. Would love to see what a _9000_D looks like.


----------



## stnz

Well.
Almost killed my keyboard.
Too much drool.


----------



## failwheeldrive

Looks incredible as usual James. Love the GPU block setup. Sorry if I missed it, but what coolant will you be going with this time (if it's not a surprise







)


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Nice but too many fittings for me.


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> b) that straight bit of acrylic tubing running from the ram block to ram block makes me want a grab a hold of it and yank hard. It ruins everything


Hehe, how tastes differ... I actually rather like that piece of tubing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> too many fittings for me.


Yeah, but for that you get exclusively horizontal/vertical tubes!


----------



## jwl24

Wow looks great! Hard to even tell those are black sparkle fittings, look so much like shiny silver


----------



## kimoswabi

All those fittings makes your build look very mechanical & robotic. Wait.. What's the theme of your build again?


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Small update, finished GPU configuration with the lower mobo block integrated into the loop, 'twas an absolute nightmare..... I'll leak test tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also my buddy James finished cutting the 9000D inner wall for me:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I have a suggestion to make sir.

So that it mirrors the bottom cpu block fittings more closely. Just a thought, however your progress looks amazing!!


----------



## theseekeroffun

Very nice work and the tubing/fittings really fit the bill for your theme.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Small update, finished GPU configuration with the lower mobo block integrated into the loop, 'twas an absolute nightmare..... I'll leak test tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also my buddy James finished cutting the 9000D inner wall for me:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


RoboCop approved


----------



## B3L13V3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> I have a suggestion to make sir.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that it mirrors the bottom cpu block fittings more closely. Just a thought, however your progress looks amazing!!


Heck yes!! Agreed *(if that's possible...)*

You know how 1/2mm can wrench 3 hours of design time!!!


----------



## Svartie

Wow just







graphic card and motherboard block piping looks awesome. Hmm might steal that when i add memory blocks to my rig









Keep the photos coming James!


----------



## AtomX




----------



## orange2k

really cool!!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Thanks everyone! (Suggestions also noted)









Quick side note, now I know why I can't find many build using the rads I bought - they barely fit in the 900D at all, bottom is fine but close, but for the top 480 the case will require some modification because of the I/O panel. Even without the I/O panel it would require some modification. Be cautious if you plan on getting these rads, do your measurement research. Very worth it though!

Quick update:

This little guy arrived from ColdZero today! Let me know what you guys think


----------



## Buehlar

Pure awesomeness ++


----------



## JambonJovi

Looks brilliant. How is it attached to the SLI bridge? Just tape ?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Looks brilliant. How is it attached to the SLI bridge? Just tape ?


I use epoxy


----------



## Virtue423

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*


That is awesomebot


----------



## Sparda09

This is what RoboCop looks like inside! Supah Epic build......im jelly brah!


----------



## JambonJovi




----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Thanks everyone! (Suggestions also noted)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick side note, now I know why I can't find many build using the rads I bought - they barely fit in the 900D at all, bottom is fine but close, but for the top 480 the case will require some modification because of the I/O panel. Even without the I/O panel it would require some modification. Be cautious if you plan on getting these rads, do your measurement research. Very worth it though!
> 
> Quick update:
> 
> This little guy arrived from ColdZero today! Let me know what you guys think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Now that's slick.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Haha, AWESOME!


----------



## Zooty Cat

Nice work!!!























I love your work and style with the fittings. I think its great you made the commitment to have no angles. It's hard to make the X79 look good with both sets if ram water cool.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zooty Cat*
> 
> Nice work!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love your work and style with the fittings. I think its great you made the commitment to have no angles. It's hard to make the X79 look good with both sets if ram water cool.


Thanks! Yeah it was a pain


----------



## CasperGS

sub'd


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimoswabi*
> 
> All those fittings makes your build look very mechanical & robotic. Wait.. What's the theme of your build again?


Yeah, that's the look I wanted, very mechanical, Robocop's internals








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Pure awesomeness ++


Thank you sir!


----------



## CasperGS

sub'd


----------



## B3L13V3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Thanks everyone! (Suggestions also noted)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick side note, now I know why I can't find many build using the rads I bought - they barely fit in the 900D at all, bottom is fine but close, but for the top 480 the case will require some modification because of the I/O panel. Even without the I/O panel it would require some modification. Be cautious if you plan on getting these rads, do your measurement research. Very worth it though!
> 
> Quick update:
> 
> This little guy arrived from ColdZero today! Let me know what you guys think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## NRD

Yippie! New build! Looking awesome as usual, I love the use of the fittings from GPU to CPU. The silver fittings above the GPU's gives it a great look that I like better than if you had bent an acrylic piece or used a couple of rotary's with a straight piece of acrylic


----------



## cdoublejj

do Airplex radiators like the ones op used perform as good as they look?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> do Airplex radiators like the ones op used perform as good as they look?


From what I've read they perform averagely. Not the absolute best, but not on the low end either. They do their job just fine. As far as looks go, they truly look and feel as good in person as they do in the photos. Remarkable product. Just make sure they fit


----------



## Egami

The win is strrrong in this build.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> From what I've read they perform averagely. Not the absolute best, but not on the low end either. They do their job just fine. As far as looks go, they truly look and feel as good in person as they do in the photos. Remarkable product. Just make sure they fit


i'd assume they performs so because of the low fin density. i bet fi they dimpled the fins they drop another C or two.


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> do Airplex radiators like the ones op used perform as good as they look?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> From what I've read they perform averagely. Not the absolute best, but not on the low end either. They do their job just fine. As far as looks go, they truly look and feel as good in person as they do in the photos. Remarkable product. Just make sure they fit


Martin's Liquid Lab got good results for low rpm's, falling behind for higher fan speeds here, whereas in PureOC's review
the AMS came off very well.

Sadly there aren't too many reviews on them out there. One thing to keep in mind is that even the 120 mm versions are as wide
as the 140 mm ones, which may give them a bit of an advantage compared to their narrower brethren (or at least allow them
to compensate for the round tubes as opposed to flat ones).

God, I really wish there was a 560 mm copper version of these.


----------



## crazysurfanz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpenwasser*
> 
> ...
> God, I really wish there was a 560 mm copper version of these.


Sorry, OT, but couldn't you just get two and stick them together, isn't that the whole point?


----------



## Triniboi82

Those airplex rads are gorgeous, nice build. How many fittings are you using?


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazysurfanz*
> 
> Sorry, OT, but couldn't you just get two and stick them together, isn't that the whole point?


Yes, for an alu version you absolutely could. But there is no copper 280 mm version, so 560 is out of the question in copper
(no 140 mm in copper either). Also, buying smaller models and assembling them to larger sizes is a lot more expensive
than if they made a large size model natively.

Example: Assembling a 480 mm raid out of two 240's:
240 mm alu: 114.89 EUR
serial connectors 24.89 EUR
Total: 2x114.89 EUR+24.89 EUR=254.67 EUR
One sinlge 480 mm, alu version: 144.89 EUR
(prices from AC's onlince shop, 2013-SEP-19)

If you do this for the copper version it's even more (334.69 EUR vs. 194.90 EUR), and if you do it with four single radiators
it gets downright ridiculous (although that would just be stupid and is not the idea of the concept I will admit).









Don't get me wrong, I think the concept of the AMS is really awesome, and as a build quality fetishist I definitely appreciate
them (been using Aquacomputer products ever since 2001), but even for an enthusiast that is not an insubstantial price
difference, especially when doing a multi-rad setup, at least IMHO.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> Those airplex rads are gorgeous, nice build. How many fittings are you using?


Thanks. More fittings than I can count, I ordered tons of Black Sparkle fittings! Probably $1000 - $1200 worth of fittings will be used.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpenwasser*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> do Airplex radiators like the ones op used perform as good as they look?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> From what I've read they perform averagely. Not the absolute best, but not on the low end either. They do their job just fine. As far as looks go, they truly look and feel as good in person as they do in the photos. Remarkable product. Just make sure they fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Martin's Liquid Lab got good results for low rpm's, falling behind for higher fan speeds here, whereas in PureOC's review
> the AMS came off very well.
> 
> Sadly there aren't too many reviews on them out there. One thing to keep in mind is that even the 120 mm versions are as wide
> as the 140 mm ones, which may give them a bit of an advantage compared to their narrower brethren (or at least allow them
> to compensate for the round tubes as opposed to flat ones).
> 
> God, I really wish there was a 560 mm copper version of these.
Click to expand...

The pureOK review has some good pics of the end caps and shows the flow path. . . . .
Which shows you why the AMS are wayyy more restrictive than anything else, so you really want dual pumps for anything above the simplest loop.

For those that haven't seen the way the AMS uses the same basic core and changes the side rails for 120 or 140 sizes, here's a pic with a 140, (with integrated pump) joined to a 240 with their "serial connector"



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpenwasser*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *crazysurfanz*
> 
> Sorry, OT, but couldn't you just get two and stick them together, isn't that the whole point?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, for an alu version you absolutely could. But there is no copper 280 mm version, so 560 is out of the question in copper
> (no 140 mm in copper either). Also, buying smaller models and assembling them to larger sizes is a lot more expensive
> than if they made a large size model natively.
> 
> Example: Assembling a 480 mm raid out of two 240's:
> 240 mm alu: 114.89 EUR
> serial connectors 24.89 EUR
> Total: 2x114.89 EUR+24.89 EUR=254.67 EUR
> One sinlge 480 mm, alu version: 144.89 EUR
> (prices from AC's onlince shop, 2013-SEP-19)
> 
> If you do this for the copper version it's even more (334.69 EUR vs. 194.90 EUR), and if you do it with four single radiators
> it gets downright ridiculous (although that would just be stupid and is not the idea of the concept I will admit).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I think the concept of the AMS is really awesome, and as a build quality fetishist I definitely appreciate
> them (been using Aquacomputer products ever since 2001), but even for an enthusiast that is not an insubstantial price
> difference, especially when doing a multi-rad setup, at least IMHO.
Click to expand...

The cost difference is just as bad for the states as well.

I just got a pair of single circuit copper 240's and a serial connector to make a 480 . . . . $430 for two 240's and the connector versus $260 for a 480.

Unfortunately, I didn't have much choice, as I needed a set of single circuit end caps to convert one of my 840's, (2 X 420's) from dual to single circuit, and they don't have the end caps available separately









If you have the room for plenty of rad space overkill, as these things are comparatively huge, especially when comparing 120 fan sizes, these rads are real eye candy and build quality that's hard to equal.

Lookin' good James,

Darlene


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> From what I've read they perform averagely. Not the absolute best, but not on the low end either. They do their job just fine. As far as looks go, they truly look and feel as good in person as they do in the photos. Remarkable product. Just make sure they fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'd assume they performs so because of the low fin density. i bet fi they dimpled the fins they drop another C or two.
Click to expand...

Actually its the round tubes and fin design that holds them back,the fins are straight as opposed to the zig zag of traditional rads.
Mainly its the tubes tho.

Very good passive rads but they drop away as fan speeds increase.


----------



## TheLawIX

meh


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLawIX*
> 
> meh


Anything constructive you'd like to add?


----------



## stnz

He meant :
Quote:


> Mega Epic Hiiiiiiiiiii !!!!11!!!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLawIX*
> 
> meh


I sense jelli


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I sense jelli


Smells like it








I'll admit that I sure am








Looks outstanding James


----------



## iBored

I know the aqua computer rads look awesome as they are, but how bout removing the sides and give them a good shine? A chrome rad would be sooooo beast.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheLawIX*
> 
> meh
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Anything constructive you'd like to add?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Tarnix

Read everything! This is just. awesome.


----------



## nz3777

I must of seen Robo-Cop a thousand times as a kid, what was the name of that other robot they made? The one that went crazy in the demo and shot all those Executives lol? I need one of those gurading my building haha! Love the build so far, keep up the good work~


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> I must of seen Robo-Cop a thousand times as a kid, what was the name of that other robot they made? The one that went crazy in the demo and shot all those Executives lol? I need one of those gurading my building haha! Love the build so far, keep up the good work~


ED-209!

I tried to link the classic scene from YouTube but I can't find a clip that isn't the edited version or that someone hasn't added dupstep to it


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Thanks. More fittings than I can count, I ordered tons of Black Sparkle fittings! Probably $1000 - $1200 worth of fittings will be used.


The build is looking good.


----------



## nz3777

Ed-209!~ Thats it~............. Man that was 1 mean lookin robot! I think its just a matter of time before we have Robots like this Patroling our streets, can you imagine one of these things chasing you lol? Wouldnt be to much fun trying to out run that thing. They messed Murphy up big time when all those bad guys shot him~ Felt bad for the guy!


----------



## petriedish81

Man that scene with the ED-209 scared the crap out of me as a kid!







Classic! Love the Robocop badge, so perfect! Even the name Robocop is so 80s.


----------



## nz3777

Ed-209 has some BIG feet lol! But scary as hell!


----------



## FiveEYZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> ED-209!
> 
> I tried to link the classic scene from YouTube but I can't find a clip that isn't the edited version or that someone hasn't added dupstep to it


here we go


Spoiler: Warning: Brutal Scenes!



ED209 malfunctions


----------



## kingchris

o how young they all look..







is a good movie classic


----------



## B3L13V3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiveEYZ*
> 
> here we go
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Brutal Scenes!
> 
> 
> 
> ED209 malfunctions


That's what THIS system is going to do to mine!!


----------



## daveys93

You gave this to me on my build... but I seriously think this belongs here:



I will be anxiously awaiting the updates and I cant wait to see the case mods.

Subbed.


----------



## derickwm

Mmm


----------



## JambonJovi

How about modifying the front of the case to look like RoboCop's helmet ?!

Nah? Too much ?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about modifying the front of the case to look like RoboCop's helmet ?!
> 
> Nah? Too much ?


I considered that but I what to keep the build clean and looking like a nice computer case, while still using color combinations and changes that convey the image of Robocop's torso. You'll see soon actually, parts should be done at the body shop any day now.

Update:

This is the current state of the case skeleton. My buddy really came through with the aluminum pieces I had him machine for me. Measurements came of perfect. The pieces will be painted black of course. There's obviously more case modification needed, but this is just a dry fit to show the pieces.



The overlap on the wire holes here is intentional, the RIVE motherboard covers almost half of the original holes so the new ones are moved to the right about a centimeter. The new holes are also smaller and will look much cleaner than the ridiculously large original case holes:



Here you can see the thin aluminum strips that were made to clean up the nasty looking original front fan mount area. If you have a 900D you know what I'm talking about:





I also got the dual pump tops installed.





And the small vinyl decals I ordered arrived. I set a stop-plug next to them to show the size. I ordered two different colors to try out. The main location for the decal is in replacement of the Corsair logo on the front of the case, since it's getting sanded off and painted over at the bodyshop. I may place a second decal somewhere else in the build if I see an opportunity. Please note that's the OCP logo from the first movie


----------



## B3L13V3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I also got the dual pump tops installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Those pump tops...


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about modifying the front of the case to look like RoboCop's helmet ?!
> 
> Nah? Too much ?


waayy too muhc/far. the best way is to incorporate the colors and a few design elements. that way you get the iconic style AND clean looks. instead of a design that would be gaudy or not age well.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I considered that but I what to keep the build clean and looking like a nice computer case, while still using color combinations and changes that convey the image of Robocop's torso. You'll see soon actually, parts should be done at the body shop any day now.
> 
> Update:
> 
> This is the current state of the case skeleton. My buddy really came through with the aluminum pieces I had him machine for me. Measurements came of perfect. The pieces will be painted black of course. There's obviously more case modification needed, but this is just a dry fit to show the pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> The overlap on the wire holes here is intentional, the RIVE motherboard covers almost half of the original holes so the new ones are moved to the right about a centimeter. The new holes are also smaller and will look much cleaner than the ridiculously large original case holes:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see the thin aluminum strips that were made to clean up the nasty looking original front fan mount area. If you have a 900D you know what I'm talking about:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got the dual pump tops installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the small vinyl decals I ordered arrived. I set a stop-plug next to them to show the size. I ordered two different colors to try out. The main location for the decal is in replacement of the Corsair logo on the front of the case, since it's getting sanded off and painted over at the bodyshop. I may place a second decal somewhere else in the build if I see an opportunity. Please note that's the OCP logo from the first movie


Those tops are sexy.
Doing good work so far...I like the custom metal work.


----------



## Odachi

Subbed.

Love all the beautiful steel & black hardware and the Robocop theme (big Verhoven and 80s fan here). Those rads and pumps look amazing. And good job on the plate to cover the 900D's ridiculously big and plentiful holes/gromets (I'm building a 900D right know and wish I had the resources to do that).


----------



## Egami

Don't know about the others but that update definitely left me hungry for moar.


----------



## Jameswalt1

I need to get the reservoirs mounted in the right spot before painting and permanently mounting the back wall so I mounted the top rad and fans to get the right placement, as well as a tube simulating the tube that will come from the motherboard:




As I mentioned previously the rads are BIG, so big I have to offset the screw mounts, as you can see below:



Here you can see how close it comes to the front of the case, VERY tight to the I/O panel when it's installed:




I assembled the reservoirs and noticed that the center tube in each one has a different finish, one is brushed and the other is polished. I will contact the store I ordered form to sort it out












I'm going run fittings from the top of each res to the back of the case and mount them to Bitspower fill-ports for, well, fill-ports











The mounting plate:



Positioning the reservoir. The positioning has to be perfect between the top tube/rad and the pumps that will be mounted on the midplate I'm going to make:





Once I've got the holes drilled and these perfectly placed I'll make the midplate. I'm making it from smoked acrylic. I didn't want to totally block visibility to the bottom of the case so I chose smoked acrylic. The glare and finish of it should match the build perfectly, especially the fans. I haven't seen one made from that before so hopefully it looks good









The case parts will be done in the bodyshop by tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## BramSLI1

Looking good there James! Really impressive work and I can't wait to see how it continues to progress.


----------



## Barefooter

Fabulous build so far! Plumbing is awesome! Subbed


----------



## luciddreamer124

Looking great. Are you planning on painting the fans at all?


----------



## PsikyoJebus

Sorry guys. As a fellow Robocop fan, I can't have this thread persist without this song in here:






The build looks amazing, BTW!


----------



## Sparda09

weird how one res was polished and the other was not. you would think they would make em all the same. anyway, good stuff man. cant wait to see the final product!


----------



## wermad

Sweeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## B3L13V3R

Mad modding Kung Fu going on there...


----------



## iBored

Are you using any chrome paints?
Would go so beast with your fittings.


----------



## freitz

Subbed Nice


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsikyoJebus*
> 
> Sorry guys. As a fellow Robocop fan, I can't have this thread persist without this song in here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The build looks amazing, BTW!


I'm probably too young for this







, but Robocop sure is a great film


----------



## Egami

Where did you find those res mounts or did you have them made? Pure genius they are.


----------



## LAs3R

Awesome, really !
What kind of sleeve did you use for the power supply ?


----------



## Fanboy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> Where did you find those res mounts or did you have them made? Pure genius they are.


Those mounts should be the ones that come with the res


----------



## joejoe69

Looking stellar James!! I must say I personally choose Bitspower angled fittings combined with acrylic vs all bent acrylic. Not to say bent acrylic isn't nice but for some reason, I always see tiny kinks in many systems that use them. That aside, keep us entertained!!


----------



## Dangur

Sexy stuff


----------



## theseekeroffun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> Where did you find those res mounts or did you have them made? Pure genius they are.


They come with the res.


----------



## AtomX

This is an amazing build, and this look are very nice


----------



## derickwm

Lookin good


----------



## Jameswalt1

Update!

The interior wall is now fully mounted (in pre-painted form) and both reservoirs are installed to it, along with the fill-ports. I attached the front and rear shell of the case that I took off the other 900D to have the motherboard tray totally screwed down so I could make sure the front area of the wall was I the right position. The actual shell of this 900D is fully painted and should be on by tonight or tomorrow







Before I can put it on I need to grind out the excess metal showing behind the inner wall through the cable holes. Once that's done I will install the outer shell of the case and then remove the inner wall for painting. The color of the outer shell came out amazing, I cant wait to share it either tonight or tomorrow




















The original wall was actually part of the 5.25 bay area so when it was removed there was just a gaping hole. My buddy whipped me up some aluminum L-brackets to attach the new wall via rivets:


----------



## Buehlar

Loving the progress! What color/s will we see in those reservoirs?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Loving the progress! What color/s will we see in those reservoirs?


Actually the plan right now is just pure DI water. However I'll be using the LED holders in the bottom of each reservoir to light them up a bit, also right now the plan is to have those as the only lights in the case, just depends how well they light up the interior.


----------



## omegasama

Mind giving us the measument for the interior wall if possible ?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Actually the plan right now is just pure DI water. However I'll be using the LED holders in the bottom of each reservoir to light them up a bit, also right now the plan is to have those as the only lights in the case, just depends how well they light up the interior.


Ahhh, that would be awesome. I was thinking what color would look best while keeping with the theme and black is the only thing that came to mind. With a chrome plate or a mirror behind those reservoirs








Is it possible to polish that backplate?


----------



## joejoe69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Actually the plan right now is just pure DI water. However I'll be using the LED holders in the bottom of each reservoir to light them up a bit, also right now the plan is to have those as the only lights in the case, just depends how well they light up the interior.


James, have you thought of some kind of black pastel Mayhems fluid to simulate RoboCop's oil/blood?. Seeing all these expensive parts with pure DI water screams for galvanic corrosion or algae. Just my 2¢. Stunning build as always, love to see the end product. Don't forget his "baby food".


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joejoe69*
> 
> James, have you thought of some kind of black pastel Mayhems fluid to simulate RoboCop's oil/blood?. Seeing all these expensive parts with pure DI water screams for galvanic corrosion or algae. Just my 2¢. Stunning build as always, love to see the end product. Don't forget his "baby food".


I was thinking exactly along those lines in my previous post...ROBOT BLOOD


----------



## iBored

You can use the top of the res as your inlet?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> You can use the top of the res as your inlet?


I'm using the tops as fill ports. Inlets will be at the center lower opening to use the waterfall effect of the center tube.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joejoe69*
> 
> James, have you thought of some kind of black pastel Mayhems fluid to simulate RoboCop's oil/blood?. Seeing all these expensive parts with pure DI water screams for galvanic corrosion or algae. Just my 2¢. Stunning build as always, love to see the end product. Don't forget his "baby food".


Well, I'll obviously use dead-water to protect the components







I did consider X1 black oil or black pastel, but I want to retain the reflective shine of the acrylic tube and a pastel just makes the tubes appear like a solid color. We'll see, maybe I'll do a poll once the loop is built and see what everyone thinks would look best








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Ahhh, that would be awesome. I was thinking what color would look best while keeping with the theme and black is the only thing that came to mind. With a chrome plate or a mirror behind those reservoirs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible to polish that backplate?


Actually the inner wall will be painted black


----------



## bomberjun

Looking great Jameswalt!!!


----------



## boogschd

subscribed because Jameswalt1.


----------



## DoktorTerror

James me gusta


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Actually the inner wall will be painted black


Ah ok then that makes more sense!









edit
Just re-read your post about removing it for painting







sorry


----------



## failwheeldrive

I was thinking about going with a monochrome theme like this one for my upcoming build, but decided against it after realizing there aren't many good coolant choices. Personally, I think chromed copper tubing is by far the best option for a build like this, though it definitely requires more work. You could also go with a nice shade of gray pastel, but you're avoiding pastel so idk. Clear coolant would look nice in the reservoirs and decent in the tubing, I'm just wondering if there are better options out there. Have you thought about giving the tubing a matte or satin black finish? I've seen it done well in the past, especially in build with a mechanical theme.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Case is finally assembled and the building can begin









In person it looks VERY much like metal, the color is called Satin Metal. The whole idea was to tastefully convey the look of Robocop's Torso, A metal shell with the shiny black coming out:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Buehlar

BEAUTIFUL








Looks like an exact match of ROBOCOP's exoskeleton


----------



## JambonJovi

THAT looks awesome! It's all coming together nicely and you pretty much nailed the color scheme. Great stuff.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> the color is called Satin Metal.


HAIL SATIN !!!


----------



## GeneratorJ

That is a mad teaser!! If the Case is looking awesome like that, I cant imagine what the inside will be or even how the whole things will come out!!!

Great Build yet again James


----------



## wermad

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mark3510

Such a clean build...I love it!


----------



## PureBlackFire

now that's just beautiful. the 900D is one of the best cases for mods and custom art for sure.


----------



## luciddreamer124

I'm not going to be able to handle this when it's finished. Too awesome.


----------



## roguetrip

Just last weekend I was thinking about a robocop build. Now I won't even attempt it with how awesome that case has come out.


----------



## Lord Xeb

OMG is this going to be purdy or wut?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Is that powder coat or what?

Jeffinslaw


----------



## selk22

Looking really good mate


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Is that powder coat or what?
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Automotive paint and clear coat


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Automotive paint and clear coat


Thanks, +rep

Jeffinslaw


----------



## skupples

Looks like i'm late to the party... I got my head stuck in the drive bay's of my 900D

truly amazing work James! I hope to be able to do an acrylic by this time next year. my 900D is only my 3rd build, 2nd loop.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiveEYZ*
> 
> here we go
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Brutal Scenes!
> 
> 
> 
> ED209 malfunctions


this made me LOL while reading through this... MGM The dinosaur even rears it's ugly head on ocn =(

I watched both robocops @ least 100 times each as a kiddy.


----------



## Jameswalt1

@skupples, thanks for phrasing that "both Robocops", therefore insinuating the third one doesn't exist, because well, lets face it, the third one has no place existing on this earth. That will be my last mention in this thread of the third one, I don't want to curse the build









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Thanks, +rep
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Np. Powdercoat is more practical and durable, but the finish of auto paint and clearcoat is unparalleled IMO, albeit kind of expensive to get get done.


----------



## B3L13V3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Case is finally assembled and the building can begin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In person it looks VERY much like metal, the color is called Satin Metal. The whole idea was to tastefully convey the look of Robocop's Torso, A metal shell with the shiny black coming out:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


INSANE!!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> THAT looks awesome! It's all coming together nicely and you pretty much nailed the color scheme. Great stuff.
> HAIL SATIN !!!


----------



## joejoe69

"I'D BUY THAT FOR A DOLLAR!!"


----------



## Solonowarion

Damn classy case.


----------



## Bit_reaper

Looking good there


----------



## Svartie

Just amazing. I love the detail with the ccp logo on the front


----------



## Danisumi

Is anyone good enough with PS or something like that? I would love to the that picture with my color.
Can someone pls do the grayish parts make blue for me? And if it's easy, can you do it in different shades of blue?








thanks in advance


----------



## CapnCrunch10

Jesus James. Make sure you get sponsored for your next build. If this is work you do personally for fun on your own dime, I cannot imagine what you can pull off if someone else was throwing hardware to you.

Fantastic so far and as usual, can't wait for the next update.


----------



## kanaks

If we could present this case on an alien planet and ask the inhabitants what it resembles they would probably found it out. Damn this build should be in Voyager.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svartie*
> 
> Just amazing. I love the detail with the ccp logo on the front


Tut tut tut... OCP


----------



## Egami

That tiny ocp logo on the front is the $$$. Looks like it was meant to be there all along.








Those res mounts make my ocd sigh.


----------



## PCModderMike

That paint job.....wow, just wow.


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> That paint job.....wow, just wow.


Yeah, pretty much ^^^this.


----------



## JohnnyEars

Simple but effective paint job - looks so stock, yet so mod


----------



## bomberjun

lovely paint job! well job done.


----------



## theseekeroffun

Very tastefully done.


----------



## TiezZ BE

definitely want to see this when ready!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Thanks everyone!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> That tiny ocp logo on the front is the $$$. Looks like it was meant to be there all along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those res mounts make my ocd sigh.


What to you mean about the res mounts?


----------



## theseekeroffun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> What to you mean about the res mounts?


I think he means the Aqualis res mounts.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theseekeroffun*
> 
> I think he means the Aqualis res mounts.


Right, I just was curious what he meant about making his ocd sigh


----------



## wholeeo

James is a god amongst men.


----------



## Barefooter

Paint job is gorgeous!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> James is a god amongst men.


LOL I don't know about that.....

Side note, I'd like some input on the coolant from everyone. As mentioned a few pages back the original intent was clear DI water, but a few people suggested black coolant. I'm now wondering the same - Clear, Mayhems X1 Oil Black, or something else?? The reason for the plan of using clear was to retain the reflective quality of the acrylic tube.

Take a look at the Motherboard pics and think about the inside of the case and give me some input, please


----------



## Fanboy88

Stick with clear fluid James.


----------



## Solonowarion

Di, I think will look super clean. Gray or black could look alright aswell.Even a clear smokey or very faint blue. So many options!


----------



## luciddreamer124

I would just try water first, if you like it, keep it, if not it would be easy to change to the black.


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> What to you mean about the res mounts?


The way they're mounted but even more importantly the way you routed the pipes into coming from through the wall and not from above from where ever random component just makes my ocd go "thank you". If that makes any sense?









Oh, and I'm totally for clear liquid for this build.


----------



## alpenwasser

My coat goes to clear coolant as well.


----------



## JohnnyEars

It's a shame Mayhems Aurora isn't an every day fluid.. silver would look like mercury flowing through his veins


----------



## B3L13V3R

Clear in acrylic?? Pfft!!


----------



## theseekeroffun

You will be hard pressed to find the right color dye that will do your work justice. I do think something other than clear would be optimal, but you just need a tint. Why not send an email to Mick and see what he can come up with? I can tell you from my experience with oil black, you need to have a white or very light background and good lighting or you won't see it.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnnyEars*
> 
> It's a shame Mayhems Aurora isn't an every day fluid.. silver would look like mercury flowing through his veins


Came in here to say the same thing. Something that resembled mercury or liquid metal would be neat.


----------



## B3L13V3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theseekeroffun*
> 
> You will be hard pressed to find the right color dye that will do your work justice. I do think something other than clear would be optimal, but you just need a tint. Why not send an email to Mick and see what he can come up with? I can tell you from my experience with oil black, you need to have a white or very light background and good lighting or you won't see it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Came in here to say the same thing. Something that resembled mercury or liquid metal would be neat.


These... if possible... but like he said... Aurora won't stay right...


----------



## Solonowarion

Not that my build did it justice but im glad my oil black turned To chocolate milk. Looked awful imo. Especially in contrast to the copper and the fact everything else was dark.



Clear on the other hand looks very nice with the acrylic. Totally different animal then clear through tubing.

Already regret the pastel green. Going to go back.



Also if you could pull it off a metalic might work as well.


----------



## Jameswalt1

@Solonowarion, I thought that was with pastel black, not the x1 oil black?


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> @Solonowarion, I thought that was with pastel black, not the x1 oil black?


Yeah you are right. Its been a while. Eithet way.


----------



## bomberjun

How about Mayhems aurora Supernova + pastel black?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> How about Mayhems aurora Supernova + pastel black?


I like the sound of that, or just supernova by it's self.(white soap)


----------



## joejoe69

DI looks great in some builds, don't get me wrong. But this is RoboCop we're dealing with, which has nothing clear on himself or anything other than his Murphy helmet shield. I vote for some form of black to help contrast the silver in the build and use lighting to make the components stand out more.


----------



## daveys93

I think just nice clear water with some PTNuke PHN is the way to go for both looks and so your blocks do not get junked up with dyes, etc.... although I do not know if you care about the longevity of your blocks because you seem to build a new rig before it is time for your first drain and clean.







Not that any of us seem to mind, love your build logs, already looking forward to your next build


----------



## joejoe69

PT Nuke doesn't prevent galvanic corrosion when mixing metals. I haven't paid attention to what his components are made of but as long as there are mixed metals in his water cooling components, galvanic corrosion will happen with plain DI and biodices. Gunk does not grow from dyes, silicone tubing plasticizer is what causes gunk to attract dyes and clog your system. He is using all acrylic tubing and fittings for his build and won't have problems.


----------



## coolhandluke41

very impressive build James ,..silver and black looks sweet man


----------



## derickwm

Wow, that 2 tone turned out great!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Status update:

Inner wall is painted and installed, motherboard is in and upper rad is in. Next step is to make the floor. I also slightly changed the motherboard loop design per the suggestion of someone several, several pages ago (can't remember who), so now the two pipes on the cpu block are more symmetrical.


----------



## Fanboy88

Wow simply amazing.


----------



## skupples

Beautiful... You wouldn't happen to have the dimensions for the inner motherboard shroud would you? (or the cnc machine file, nahh that's asking too much







)


----------



## Sparda09

WOW! i really like that case! super nice build....robocop theme or not, this thing is simply stunning!


----------



## selk22

I am very excited to see this finished! Amazing work


----------



## skupples

I was trying to figure out why it looked so spacious, then I realized you hacked off the drive bays...


----------



## PCModderMike

moAr!


----------



## Egami

Liking the new design. Makes the clean look ultra.


----------



## JohnnyEars

Nice work and cracking photo skillz too


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Status update:


Love this fan/rad combination you've chosen for the scheme... Perfect








Can't wait to see them bottom mounted.







Awesome work James


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I was trying to figure out why it looked so spacious, then I realized you hacked off the drive bays...


Yeah getting rid of that makes the inside seem twice as spacious. Btw I'll see if I can get you the wall specs.

@Buehlar, yeah I'm very happy with the way those fans look against the rad. Although one of them was DOA


----------



## stnz

Excellent build so far, great 're-design', can't wait to see this done.
Wish I had the time you had in order to play with mine :'(


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stnz*
> 
> Excellent build so far, great 're-design', can't wait to see this done.
> Wish I had the time you had in order to play with mine :'(


Thanks! LOL I actually have very little time - I work A LOT and have family







I just plan my time well!


----------



## managerman

James,

I am in awe once again...







you have raised the bar....Looking forward to seeing it completed.

-M


----------



## wermad

Tempting me to rip out my odd bays







.

Looking epic as usual


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *managerman*
> 
> James,
> 
> I am in awe once again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have raised the bar....Looking forward to seeing it completed.
> 
> -M


Thanks! Btw your orange build turned out amazing


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Tempting me to rip out my odd bays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Looking epic as usual


Seriously! Buuut, I already have the maelstrom so meh.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Status update:
> 
> Inner wall is painted and installed, motherboard is in and upper rad is in. Next step is to make the floor. I also slightly changed the motherboard loop design per the suggestion of someone several, several pages ago (can't remember who), so now the two pipes on the cpu block are more symmetrical.


Looking good! Glad to see you've taken my suggestion into consideration!


----------



## Jameswalt1

I forgot to thank everyone for their input on the coolant color. I really am tempted to do the x1 oil black but I just worry about it making everything too dark inside. I feel like the clear is the best and safest bet, appearance-wise. I'm going to order some of the primochill black dye bomb and lightly add it to some clear water and see if I can't make an in-between color, like a clear-gray. Not sure if it'll work but if it does it'll be a great compromise.

I'm also curious about peoples opinion on the midplate. I previously stated that I would make a smoked acrylic midplate but I'm wondering what everyone thinks about a light box midplate - would it look good? Not match the rest of the build (since it's white)? Too unoriginal, everyone is doing it?


----------



## skupples

meh, the light box'es look cool, but remind me a bit too much of floro tubes. (probably because that's why they are!)


----------



## kidcapp

Maybe a black lightbox


----------



## Jameswalt1

Kidcapp - amazing suggestion, a stealth lightbox!

+1

I like the idea of a light box in general because I really don't want to put any LED strips in the case etc.. Just want it to be very clean, lighting-wise


----------



## skupples

I'm trying to figure out how i'm going to be lighting up my literally all black build. My tubing is even norprene. (I have Christmas lights)


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Kidcapp - amazing suggestion, a stealth lightbox!
> 
> +1
> 
> I like the idea of a light box in general because I really don't want to put any LED strips in the case etc.. Just want it to be very clean, lighting-wise


^^ Gets my vote too.










For fluid, instead of black oil, what do you think about a color that resembles fresh "clean" motor oil? Like a light "tea" color. I'm thinking the transparency of it would look amazing, kinda like Robocop's has hydraulics lines running throughout his internals








Honestly though, anything...even hot pink would look killer in this beauty LOL


----------



## kidcapp

martmamod makes the stealth light boxes


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidcapp*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a black lightbox


Holy crap, ^this! Also, I might need to "borrow" that idea for my build as well.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidcapp*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a black lightbox


I had seen pictures of it not lit up. Not sure how I feel about it now...

Jeffinslaw


----------



## wthenshaw

bit late to the party but SUB


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> ^^ Gets my vote too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For fluid, instead of black oil, what do you think about a color that resembles fresh "clean" motor oil? Like a light "tea" color. I'm thinking the transparency of it would look amazing, kinda like Robocop's has hydraulics lines running throughout his internals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly though, anything...even hot pink would look killer in this beauty LOL


That's actually an amazing idea if it's possible to get that exact look! I'll message mick at mayhems


----------



## szeged

all you need is some mayhems blood red, and a bad water PH level, itll eat the red color so fast and turn it a new oil brown color instantly lol.

kept happening to me in one of my rigs because i couldnt get one of my gpu blocks clean enough so it kept eating the red out of my loop


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> all you need is some mayhems blood red, and a bad water PH level, itll eat the red color so fast and turn it a new oil brown color instantly lol.
> 
> kept happening to me in one of my rigs because i couldnt get one of my gpu blocks clean enough so it kept eating the red out of my loop


pic???









Sidenote:

Email communication started with ColdZero to make custom stealth lightbox that accommodates my case modification.

PM sent to Mick (mayhems) about a fresh motor oil looking coolant.


----------



## szeged

ill try to find a good pic where you can actually see it, my cameras been dead for a while and i never fixed it so all i got are phone pics lol


----------



## malzmidx

Looks beautiful! Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Update:

ColdZero is totally onboard for making the custom stealth lightbox. In fact after my conversation with him he's posted on his Facebook that the stealth option will be available for his entire lineup of lightboxes. This guy does stellar work. He also made my Robocop sli bridge. Check his site out if you haven't already. Btw this is my own endorsement for his work, he didn't ask me to plug him here, I just feel the need because his work is really great and I want to share









http://www.coldzero.eu/


----------



## bomberjun

I made a midplate out of a 2mm metalsheet.looks cleaner to me than a light box.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Update:
> 
> ColdZero is totally onboard for making the custom stealth lightbox. In fact after my conversation with him he's posted on his Facebook that the stealth option will be available for his entire lineup of lightboxes. This guy does stellar work. He also made my Robocop sli bridge. Check his site out if you haven't already. Btw this is my own endorsement for his work, he didn't ask me to plug him here, I just feel the need because his work is really great and I want to share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.coldzero.eu/


So would that be in place of the typical mid-plate? Yes, yes it is... All I had to do was that silly skill called READ. Wish I would of known he was working on this, I would of waited to order my midplate.

Coldzero is epic... He's literally updated that site every day for the past week with new 900D toy's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> I made a midplate out of a 2mm metalsheet.looks cleaner to me than a light box.


Assuming the lightbox could be made in black, it would look similar, though slightly thicker.(16mm is pretty thick)


----------



## Barefooter

Yes Yes do the light box! The tea colored fluid sounds interesting.


----------



## bomberjun

Sounds good!!! Black light box!!! Cant wait man!


----------



## Egami

One more yes for the black lightbox. I will however have to swim upstream and give my continued support for clear liquid. Think that the tea murky motor oil might make the build just a tad dirty looking, especially in the reservoirs.


----------



## geogga

Where could one buy one? Or is that a custom made lightbox? Looks beautiful.


----------



## Jameswalt1

@egami, noted







I'm semi-thinking the same thing, but if it could look right, it may be pretty epic, I have to see if mayhems gets back to me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geogga*
> 
> Where could one buy one? Or is that a custom made lightbox? Looks beautiful.


I'm having coldzero make one for me, read my post above with the link


----------



## AtomX

this place on your turet was amazing, impressive this 900D case


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> all you need is some mayhems blood red, and a bad water PH level, itll eat the red color so fast and turn it a new oil brown color instantly lol.
> 
> kept happening to me in one of my rigs because i couldnt get one of my gpu blocks clean enough so it kept eating the red out of my loop


Had that happen before too it's more of a dull coca-cola look. not like a new oil look that would have more of a "glistening" effect and reflect more light.
Don't really know if it will be achievable with the dyes though. Could just fill the loop with some light weight oil


----------



## malzmidx

What about black for the coolant color? I think it would look good, if you can't get the new oil look maybe go for the old oil xD


----------



## Solonowarion

Someone on here had a buold and the coolant looked like beer. Really looked good but forget what it was.


----------



## fakeblood

The orange in my TJ07 build looked like engine oil

http://s117.photobucket.com/user/mofosaur/media/DSC09839_zps2c8ac195.jpg.html

However in the res it was clearly orange, so may not work as intended


----------



## B3L13V3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> The orange in my TJ07 build looked like engine oil
> 
> http://s117.photobucket.com/user/mofosaur/media/DSC09839_zps2c8ac195.jpg.html
> 
> However in the res it was clearly orange, so may not work as intended


Add just a few drops of blood red?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Yeah I actually thought of yours fakeblood, and how it looked in the res.

I think my biggest fear in general for this clean motor oil idea is the color (if even possible to get tastefully perfect) not being sustainable and changing color over time. If even possible to make, it'll be walking a fine line of balance between several dyes and may not hold up. I don't want it to end up ruining the color scheme of the build, and lets face it, draining and cleaning a hard acrylic loop is not very fun


----------



## skupples

I hear water looks amazing in acrylic tubing.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Yeah I actually thought of yours fakeblood, and how it looked in the res.
> 
> I think my biggest fear in general for this clean motor oil idea is the color (if even possible to get tastefully perfect) not being sustainable and changing color over time. If even possible to make, it'll be walking a fine line of balance between several dyes and may not hold up. I don't want it to end up ruining the color scheme of the build, and lets face it, draining and cleaning a hard acrylic loop is not very fun


Yea that would be my fear too. I'd imagine it'd be extremely difficult to pull off such a color both matching the fluids in the res and tubing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I hear water looks amazing in acrylic tubing.


^^ It would be gorgeous and by far the safest


----------



## Jameswalt1

Yeah for now I'll plan on clear, but I'll experiment outside of the build (obviously) with adding a few drops of black to clear for slight tint and see how it looks. I think any color may just ruin the overall theme. I really appreciate all of the feedback. Maybe I'll play with a few drops of orange too, we'll see


----------



## TANN3R

The pass-through ports you used on the motherboard tray, are they threaded for G1/4 or can you run an acrylic tube directly through them? I really want something where I don't need to use fittings. just want something that cleans up the cut.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TANN3R*
> 
> The pass-through ports you used on the motherboard tray, are they threaded for G1/4 or can you run an acrylic tube directly through them? I really want something where I don't need to use fittings. just want something that cleans up the cut.


Bitspower fillports are threaded only. If you just want clean passthrough then you should look at circular tube/cable grommets.

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g30/c289/s1399/list/p1/Liquid_Cooling-Tubing_Accessories-Tubing_Grommets-Page1.html


----------



## TANN3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Bitspower fillports are threaded only. If you just want clean passthrough then you should look at circular tube/cable grommets.
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g30/c289/s1399/list/p1/Liquid_Cooling-Tubing_Accessories-Tubing_Grommets-Page1.html


Exactly what I wanted, thank you. I'll Have to add these on to my order that I placed.


----------



## Egami

I must be missing something here but what happened to the good ol' hole in the wall?


----------



## skitz9417

one crazy build u must have one big wallet


----------



## TANN3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> I must be missing something here but what happened to the good ol' hole in the wall?


Nothing wrong with the but just having a hole never has the fit and finish of adding something that's designed for that one purpose.


----------



## omegasama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Case is finally assembled and the building can begin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In person it looks VERY much like metal, the color is called Satin Metal. The whole idea was to tastefully convey the look of Robocop's Torso, A metal shell with the shiny black coming out:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Did you paint them yourself ?


----------



## Sunreeper

No he didnt


----------



## skupples

I believe it was done @ the Body shop. Automotive paint.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I believe it was done @ the Body shop. Automotive paint.


You believe correctly


----------



## omegasama

Great , does someone here have a good tutorial for painting a case ?

Regards


----------



## kpoeticg

http://www.modders-inc.com/forums/showthread.php/3836-Guide-Paint-your-PC-with-a-show-car-finish-on-a-Budget-!Dump-the-spray-cans-!

http://case-mods.linear1.org/case-mod-101-how-to-paint-your-computer-case-part-1/1/

http://www.overclock.net/t/874367/how-to-paint

http://www.mnpctech.com/case-mod-paint-computer-pc-case-mod-how-to.html

Good Luck


----------



## omegasama

^Thanks mate


----------



## M2NSLI

This build is *SICK*


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omegasama*
> 
> ^Thanks mate


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Umm... Incredible.

Sub'd.

I'm pretty confident I'm going to like this one even more than your last one. (The RoboCop color scheme is just killer.)


----------



## muffyn

How did you paint the top dust filter? I'm guessing you somehow removed the metal from the plastic - judging by the pictures. I'm looking for a way to do this because top intake be damned.

You're doing things out of this world man.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffyn*
> 
> How did you paint the top dust filter? I'm guessing you somehow removed the metal from the plastic - judging by the pictures. I'm looking for a way to do this because top intake be damned.
> 
> You're doing things out of this world man.


When you remove the entire filter and turn it over it's extremely easy to detach the metal, just unfold all of the metal tabs. It's crucial to use a paint on it that has flexible additive or a plastic designated paint since there's a lot of flex and you have to bend those tabs again after it's painted.


----------



## Killa Cam

dat paint







. i know this is a robocop theme build. but james, u sure u don't live on the other side of that bridge...



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jameswalt1

LOL haha, yeah I'm sure


----------



## muffyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> When you remove the entire filter and turn it over it's extremely easy to detach the metal, just unfold all of the metal tabs. It's crucial to use a paint on it that has flexible additive or a plastic designated paint since there's a lot of flex and you have to bend those tabs again after it's painted.


I once tried doing that, but I decided not to because it looked as if the metal would break when I bended it back onto the plastic. I'll see if I have the courage to try again.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> @skupples, thanks for phrasing that "both Robocops", therefore insinuating the third one doesn't exist, because well, lets face it, the third one has no place existing on this earth. That will be my last mention in this thread of the third one, I don't want to curse the build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Thanks, +rep
> 
> Jeffinslaw
> 
> 
> 
> Np. Powdercoat is more practical and durable, *but the finish of auto paint and clearcoat is unparalleled IMO*, albeit kind of expensive to get get done.
Click to expand...

This.

I use it a lot...this hasnt even been clearcoated yet and the finish is far better than any powder finish.





As for expensive....only if you pay someone else,spraying paint is not hard,its just time expensive and doesnt tolerate short cuts.


----------



## B3L13V3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> This.
> 
> I use it a lot...this hasnt even been clearcoated yet and the finish is far better than any powder finish.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for expensive....only if you pay someone else,spraying paint is hard,its just time expensive and doesnt tolerate short cuts.


B... since this is still loosely tied to the topic, can you tell us what you use for painting equipment to achieve this?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B3L13V3R*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> This.
> 
> I use it a lot...this hasnt even been clearcoated yet and the finish is far better than any powder finish.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for expensive....only if you pay someone else,spraying paint is hard,its just time expensive and doesnt tolerate short cuts.
> 
> 
> 
> B... since this is still loosely tied to the topic, can you tell us what you use for painting equipment to achieve this?
Click to expand...

A 24ltr oil free compressor with a spray gun,80psi,500ml capacity.


----------



## Jameswalt1

I will say, if you have the equipment and appropriate environment to paint in, painting is EXTREMELY satisfying and fun. I worked in a body shop doing collision repair and paint work for a long time and it was definitely the most overall satisfying job I've had. Now all I'll do at home is small stuff, like my motherboard tray in this build for example. I absolutely don't have the space to do the whole case nor the right environment to do it in. Very jealous that B Negative has the space to do it.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> dat paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . i know this is a robocop theme build. but james, u sure u don't live on the other side of that bridge...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


LOL


----------



## Tarnix

This looks incredible! So clean, and that paint is just so eye-candy I can't take it









Very excited to see how this unfolds.

btw, you convinced me to get a 900D for my next case. I wasn't sure, now I have no doubts


----------



## B3L13V3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> A 24ltr oil free compressor with a spray gun,80psi,500ml capacity.


Yeah, awesome. That's totally doable with some practice and some technique tips from others. Not as expensive as I thought either.

I can use that for the back patio too!!! Needs some pressure washing...









Thanks B!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Mayhems just posted via Facebook that he's looking for people to test his new Aurora 2 coolant, which can apparently be used in everyday systems. I just emailed him requesting to test it in this system. Obviously I'll need a shade that goes with the theme so I told him preferably a silver-ish or perhaps a black shade. It would be awesome if he came through on this


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Mayhems just posted via Facebook that he's looking for people to test his new Aurora 2 coolant, which can apparently be used in everyday systems. I just emailed him requesting to test it in this system. Obviously I'll need a shade that goes with the theme so I told him preferably a silver-ish or perhaps a black shade. It would be awesome if he came through on this


Hopefully it works as intended, it wreaked havoc on flow meters


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Mayhems just posted via Facebook that he's looking for people to test his new Aurora 2 coolant, which can apparently be used in everyday systems. I just emailed him requesting to test it in this system. Obviously I'll need a shade that goes with the theme so I told him preferably a silver-ish or perhaps a black shade. It would be awesome if he came through on this


If it makes a mess like any of the testing i did for him,i would avoid it myself.

Good luck tho.


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Mayhems just posted via Facebook that he's looking for people to test his new Aurora 2 coolant, which can apparently be used in everyday systems. I just emailed him requesting to test it in this system. Obviously I'll need a shade that goes with the theme so I told him preferably a silver-ish or perhaps a black shade. It would be awesome if he came through on this


That will look awesome in this build. I was kind of leaning toward clear distilled, but if Mayhems can come through with an Aurora that matches it and is good for everyday use, then go for it!


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Mayhems just posted via Facebook that he's looking for people to test his new *Aurora 2* coolant, which can apparently be used in everyday systems. I just emailed him requesting to test it in this system. Obviously I'll need a shade that goes with the theme so I told him preferably a silver-ish or perhaps a black shade. It would be awesome if he came through on this


This is good news indeed, I've been waiting on the 2nd generation for long term use. I'm just worried how a complex loop such as yours (and mine







) will impact the performance and flow.


----------



## NRD

Wow, just checked this after not reading for a week or two. The build is looking incredible as usual James









All this paint talk is getting me excited. I'm an industrial electrostatic painter in a factory that builds aggregate screeners, rock crushers and all sorts of massive machines. I've been thinking about buying a 900D and bringing it in to paint/mod, so I have it ready to go when I eventually move on from my current build.

As for the coolant colour, I really liked the idea of a clean motor oil/translucent orange/yellow look. Someone else said something about making it look like hydraulic fluid inside it, which usually has a translucent redish/pink colour to it. That also might look neat. I could also see a medium to light shade of grey pastel looking nice as well. I'm sure if you get Mick to mix you up something special, tailored to a colour you want, it will look excellent. add to that Aurora v2 and it's gonna be some kind of special. I just hope it doesn't clog up any of the components on you, good luck!


----------



## Coxy347

JAMES! The new Ducky Silver and Black Keyboard is a PERFECT MATCH!!! Get on it


----------



## Akadaka

Only 2 photos of the build come on lol


----------



## Jameswalt1

Lots of updates inbound tomorrow and Tuesday. I've been waiting on a few small things that held me up


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Lots of updates inbound tomorrow and Tuesday. I've been waiting on a few small things that held me up


Yes! Precious.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Updates!

Over the next 24 hours I will be installing both reservoirs, the GPU's, the lower radiators, all tubing associated with the upper section of the build (still waiting on the lightbox before I can tube the lower area) and a front radiator which I just added to the parts list, a Black Ice Stealth GT 240mm. I also received some different fans for the front intake/rad that match the 140mm rear exhaust fan, Noiseblocker of course.

Here are a few pics I took prior to working on the build today:

The Stealth GT & fans combo:







Here are a few external shots of how the other fans look paired with the Aquacomputer rads:





Hopefully my next update later today will come from my new Surface Pro 2 that I should be receiving. I really hope so because editing high-res photos on my original Surface RT with Photoshop Express takes FOREVER when rendering.


----------



## Buehlar

Exciting news, can't wait for the updates









Did you ever hear anything from Mayhems about the A2 sample?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Exciting news, can't wait for the updates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever hear anything from Mayhems about the A2 sample?


Nope, he didn't reply. Oh well.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Nope, he didn't reply. Oh well.


Hummm...Never replies to me neither...


----------



## kingchris

looking forward to the updates. also let us know how the surface goes, looking at getting one when they land down here.


----------



## sadeter

You should email and ask them about this stuff too. It would look amazing in there in a silver.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Well, progress is slightly slower than I predicted, I spent hours playing with the rad configuration. I spent a while installing the front rad only to realize after I did the tubing etc.. that the lower rads run right into the bottom of it. I then had to cut a piece of the case off where the front rad goes and went and got some new screws and nuts to mount the front rad about 4mm forwards to allow the lower rads to fit. It was really annoying. Here's how things are looking:





The other issue is how tight the lower area is. It's going to be a nightmare to plumb this thing. I planned for both loops to go through the midplate/lightbox and back out through fillports. I honestly don't know how I'm going to pull it off. I'll probably have to use regular tubing in the lower area for it to work.


----------



## coolhandluke41

you almost done with it ,..nice fabrication man (wonder how much time you spend staring at the inside of this box







)

P.S. two or three pumps ?


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> you almost done with it ,..nice fabrication man (wonder how much time you spend staring at the inside of this box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> P.S. two or three pumps ?


I believe James said he was using 4, that's right 4 pumps. Four MCP35X pumps to be exact.


----------



## Egami

Go for regular tubing, everyone does it.

Can't stop loving the build's minimalism. It's just


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BramSLI1*
> 
> I believe James said he was using 4, that's right 4 pumps. Four MCP35X pumps to be exact.


Correct!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> Go for regular tubing, everyone does it.
> 
> Can't stop loving the build's minimalism. It's just


Yeah I will most likely have to under the light box, makes far more sense.


----------



## Buehlar

Orgasmic!


----------



## skupples

So James... Why did you decide to mount the front rad inside the case, instead of between the faceplate & the case, where those two stock fans are held in? (because that's where the fans are going?)


----------



## coolhandluke41

this build reminds me how expensive this hobby is







(around $320 pumps+ $110 for tops )


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> this build reminds me how expensive this hobby is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (around $320 pumps+ $110 for tops )


Over $1000 in BP fittings.


----------



## wermad

Love that new mb tray







. Wish I had the skills or funds to get something like that









Exciting stuff


----------



## selk22

Every time I see this updates I am basically drooling..

Good work! Cant wait to see how you arrange everything.. 4 pumps, my god.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> So James... Why did you decide to mount the front rad inside the case, instead of between the faceplate & the case, where those two stock fans are held in? (because that's where the fans are going?)


It actually is mounted in that front compartment









Here's a waaaayyyyy off-topic post. I took a break from the build to play with my new Surface Pro 2. So far I am very very happy with it. I installed Lightroom 5 for future photo editing. To play with it I took some photos of the new Surface









I included a thickness comparison shot with my old Surface RT. The new Pro 2 is so fast and smooth, an absolute pleasure to use.


----------



## skupples

My eye's deceived me!!! Now I see it once looking back.







Anyone have some Crayons? I need it for my case art...


----------



## Buehlar

Man these photos you take are absolutely stunning


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sadeter*
> 
> You should email and ask them about this stuff too. It would look amazing in there in a silver.


That looks unreal.


----------



## skupples

I just don't see how any of that stuff can be good for long term daily use.


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I just don't see how any of that stuff can be good for long term daily use.


What the mayhems?


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I just don't see how any of that stuff can be good for long term daily use.


I think by Mayhem's own admission, it isn't. I think they're working on a "show ready" coolant though that will be good for long term use. I'd like to know how they're going to do that though.


----------



## Solonowarion

I dont think I will ever have a coolant in for more that 5-6 months anyway. I like changing things too much.

Great photos james


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> I dont think I will ever have a coolant in for more that 5-6 months anyway. I like changing things too much.
> 
> Great photos james


Yeah, I'm the same way. I'm about to change my tubing order again this weekend because I want the Bitspower Z-Inline tank that I've got to drain back in at the top. This will eliminate the current long length of tubing that I have going up to my top radiator. It will also mean reversing the flow of my coolant because it will start at the bottom radiator instead of having the pump pushing it up to the top.


----------



## PCModderMike

Just caught up....updates looking mighty fine.


----------



## B3L13V3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BramSLI1*
> 
> Yeah, I'm the same way. I'm about to change my tubing order again this weekend because I want the Bitspower Z-Inline tank that I've got to drain back in at the top. This will eliminate the current long length of tubing that I have going up to my top radiator. It will also mean reversing the flow of my coolant because it will start at the bottom radiator instead of having the pump pushing it up to the top.


That's how mine is configured... Love the Z res...


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B3L13V3R*
> 
> That's how mine is configured... Love the Z res...


Yeah, I think they are one of, if not the, best all-round res on the market right now.


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Yeah, I think they are one of, if not the, best all-round res on the market right now.


Off to google this z res.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Off to google this z res.


+1


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Yeah, I think they are one of, if not the, best all-round res on the market right now.


James, what makes it such a good res ? Not being smart or anything,
just looking for some info from ppl who have some hands on experience with it.

Thanks


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> James, what makes it such a good res ? Not being smart or anything,
> just looking for some info from ppl who have some hands on experience with it.
> 
> Thanks


In regards to the Bitspower Z reservoir, it comes down to the configurability, quality, size and appearance. It just nails it in every category while being pretty simple in general, from a design standpoint. I think the Aquacomputer reservoirs I'm using in this build have the finest build quality and styling, but their weight, width, configurability and price limit them. There are plenty others too obviously and it comes down to preference in the end - they all do the same thing, but in my opinion the best all-round res is the Z res.

Side note: The Surface Pro 2 boots in literally 4 seconds. Really amazing.


----------



## Odachi

Love the new Surface purple covers.







The Surface Pro is a great machine for photographers, video editors, etc. I heard it's very powerful.

I just traded my old Surface RT and I'm debating between the Surface 2 and the Lumia 2520 (I'm leaning towards the later.) /offtopic


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> In regards to the Bitspower Z reservoir, it comes down to the configurability, quality, size and appearance. It just nails it in every category while being pretty simple in general, from a design standpoint. I think the Aquacomputer reservoirs I'm using in this build have the finest build quality and styling, but their weight, width, configurability and price limit them. There are plenty others too obviously and it comes down to preference in the end - they all do the same thing, but in my opinion the best all-round res is the Z res.


Cheers, will look into it. Would like to start with a possible wc rig after christmas if I get my act together and save up.


----------



## B3L13V3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> In regards to the Bitspower Z reservoir, it comes down to the configurability, quality, size and appearance. It just nails it in every category while being pretty simple in general, from a design standpoint. I think the Aquacomputer reservoirs I'm using in this build have the finest build quality and styling, but their weight, width, configurability and price limit them. There are plenty others too obviously and it comes down to preference in the end - they all do the same thing, but in my opinion the best all-round res is the Z res.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Side note: The Surface Pro 2 boots in literally 4 seconds. Really amazing.


This ^



I love the simplicity and minimalism. When I add the second one to the build pictured it still won't completely overtake the athletics once the cables are in. BUT... if I were building something like the ROBOCOP, I would most certainly use the AC stuff... no question. There is simply a time to move to that level... picking components is not a COOL thing after a while... it's a "right" thing.

But I think we are a little









Sorry...


----------



## Jameswalt1

Lol, nothing wrong with going a little off topic in here while I'm lagging on updates!

Today I did receive 3 meters of EK ZMT matte black tubing and 8 bitspower black sparkle compression fittings for the lower area under the light box. I have to say this ZMT tube is absolutely gorgeous and I'm really excited to be using it, even if it is in an area that won't be visible. I would love to do a whole build with this stuff. Also the black sparkle fittings are a perfect contrast to it. I'll take some pics of the stuff in the next 24 hours.

Should have the reservoirs in and the entire upper half of the case tubed by Monday night. Then I'll be playing a waiting game for the light box.


----------



## PCModderMike

Bumping my feed....also an update would be nice.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Bumping my feed....also an update would be nice.


Haha, I will have a nice update and great pics tonight. Reservoirs are installed, and it looks absolutely epic. Installing gpu's shortly and plumbing the whole top area. It's seriously looking amazing.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Bumping my feed....also an update would be nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I will have a nice update and great pics tonight. Reservoirs are installed, and it looks absolutely epic. Installing gpu's shortly and plumbing the whole top area. It's seriously looking amazing.
Click to expand...

I'm gonna hold you to that.


----------



## mocboy123

I can't wait for the final look of this... this is gonna be good!









More pics plz!


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

This is an awesome build.


----------



## skupples

He's going to need to blur the finished product, or it will break the OCN TOS.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> He's going to need to blur the finished product, or it will break the OCN TOS.


What part? About posting pornographic content? LMAO

Also... That picture...

I can't help but to think: "You can fit two computers in there!"


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> What part? About posting pornographic content? LMAO
> 
> Also... That picture...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't help but to think: "You can fit two computers in there!"












Seriously though. Would would of thought hacking off the drive bay's would open up the case so much!


----------



## Jameswalt1

As promised, here's the current status of the build. I'd say the build is roughly 60% finished. TONS of small stuff to do as well as big stuff like the light box and lower tube routing and cabling. I'm honestly very happy with how it looks to far, even with the overload-usage of fittings the build is looking very clean in my opinion. Hope you guys feel the same!


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Looking incredible so far. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Midgethulk

I just woke up and then I see this... I must be daydreaming...









Looks awesome can't wait for the final look!


----------



## MR-e

those runs... it's like the stars lining up, everything is perfect.


----------



## Egami

Gorgeous. But... there's no gpu outlet?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> Gorgeous. But... there's no gpu outlet?


The flow will come through the two lower rads, through the floor and into the bottom gpu. Likewise a tube will come from the floor to the left ram block for the CPU loop.


----------



## wthenshaw

Veeeerrrrryyyyy nice


----------



## CapnCrunch10

Great pics. This is going to look amazing once it's done.

James, if you don't already have a solid keyboard you like a Ducky Shine 3 YOTS would go great with your build!


----------



## omegasama

BTW , how will you control the fans james ?

Regards


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omegasama*
> 
> BTW , how will you control the fans james ?
> 
> Regards


All of the fans will just be connected to power distribution / splitter boards. The fans are almost completely silent so they will just always run at full speed.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> Gorgeous. But... there's no gpu outlet?


Surely items that will be plumbed thru the lightbox. . . . .

By way of info on the AMS rads; . . . .

Just be sure to follow the proper air direction flow path thru these rads.

The "IN" and "Out" markings on the ports are meant to be used when the airflow is in the right direction.

The top rad is correct as far as suggested air flow direction, the lower rad either needs to be flipped over between the fans as they are, or use the "In" as the outlet, and the "Out" as the inlet.

The reason that it actually makes a difference with the AMS rads, is that they flow in 4 passes from top to bottom, when viewed with the rad horizontal and the markings right side up.

The concept is to maintain as near a constant delta for the air moving thru it to the water. . . . .

Hence the water on its last pass gets the coolest air, while water on its first pass gets the warmest air.

Darlene


----------



## kingchris

very very very nice


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Surely items that will be plumbed thru the lightbox. . . . .
> 
> By way of info on the AMS rads; . . . .
> 
> Just be sure to follow the proper air direction flow path thru these rads.
> 
> The "IN" and "Out" markings on the ports are meant to be used when the airflow is in the right direction.
> 
> The top rad is correct as far as suggested air flow direction, the lower rad either needs to be flipped over between the fans as they are, or use the "In" as the outlet, and the "Out" as the inlet.
> 
> The reason that it actually makes a difference with the AMS rads, is that they flow in 4 passes from top to bottom, when viewed with the rad horizontal and the markings right side up.
> 
> The concept is to maintain as near a constant delta for the air moving thru it to the water. . . . .
> 
> Hence the water on its last pass gets the coolest air, while water on its first pass gets the warmest air.
> 
> Darlene


Roger that! On the side you can't see I'm using the 'Out' as the 'In' and vice versa


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Surely items that will be plumbed thru the lightbox. . . . .
> 
> By way of info on the AMS rads; . . . .
> 
> Just be sure to follow the proper air direction flow path thru these rads.
> 
> The "IN" and "Out" markings on the ports are meant to be used when the airflow is in the right direction.
> 
> The top rad is correct as far as suggested air flow direction, the lower rad either needs to be flipped over between the fans as they are, or use the "In" as the outlet, and the "Out" as the inlet.
> 
> The reason that it actually makes a difference with the AMS rads, is that they flow in 4 passes from top to bottom, when viewed with the rad horizontal and the markings right side up.
> 
> The concept is to maintain as near a constant delta for the air moving thru it to the water. . . . .
> 
> Hence the water on its last pass gets the coolest air, while water on its first pass gets the warmest air.
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roger that! On the side you can't see I'm using the 'Out' as the 'In' and vice versa
Click to expand...

Looks like you're on top of it, lol . . .
















Not everyone does all their homework.

Darlene


----------



## omegasama

Thanks james


----------



## managerman

James,

Wow! Incredible. My hats off to you!

-M


----------



## wermad

Great stuff James


----------



## PCModderMike

Looks great!


----------



## JambonJovi

Awesome ! Those 2 reservoirs... It's almost like a mirror image. Beautiful...









The only thing that (to me) looks a bit out of place is the square mesh on the back of the case.


----------



## cdoublejj

Dmn. This is probably one of the cleanest sleekest i've seen in a while or at all. I don't give that out lightly. I almost find something to nitpick but, all i can do is just stare. it will be really sad when you take this apart one day.


----------



## Solonowarion

Clean.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Thanks everyone!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Awesome ! Those 2 reservoirs... It's almost like a mirror image. Beautiful...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that (to me) looks a bit out of place is the square mesh on the back of the case.


Thanks









That filter is there because I may use the back fan as an intake, haven't decided. If someone has input here I'd appreciate it. The two front fans are the only intake to the upper area right now with the four upper fans and the rear fan exhausting, and obviously the lower area will be closed off by the light box. Also for those familiar with the 900d, the light box will block the lower third of the lower front fan. Again, if any air pressure gurus have some thoughts here I'd appreciate it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I'm gonna hold you to that.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'll see your Leo and raise you this one


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Bro.... you've got too much money.

What exactly about the old build did you not like? The green?


----------



## Sparda09

i love the semetry on this build. super nice, super clean i love the whole thing. also i would leave the back fan filter on and use as intake, would provice some nice air for the top rad. imo


----------



## Barefooter

Nice picture update. Stunning so far!


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Bro.... you've got too much money.
> 
> What exactly about the old build did you not like? The green?


----------



## tru3man

Looking good James , liked your other rig really looking forward to seeing this one when finished.

TRUEMAN (From Ruskin High)


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tru3man*
> 
> Looking good James , liked your other rig really looking forward to seeing this one when finished.
> 
> TRUEMAN (From Ruskin High)


Ha! Thanks Trueman!


----------



## B3L13V3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*


This ^ (ugh)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> As promised, here's the current status of the build. I'd say the build is roughly 60% finished. TONS of small stuff to do as well as big stuff like the light box and lower tube routing and cabling. I'm honestly very happy with how it looks to far, even with the overload-usage of fittings the build is looking very clean in my opinion. Hope you guys feel the same!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*


----------



## MR-e

swap rear fan so it's an intake, as mentioned earlier it'll provide some nice cool air for the upper rad. your case may be at a negative pressure right now so it'll gather some dust bunnies too if you're not careful with the filters.


----------



## mocboy123

It's... just... so beautiful... and it isn't even done!


----------



## carmas

Sick build







What make is brilliant it's not just the $$ that you put into it, but the way you are taking care of every detail and making sure that the final result is clean and balanced. The great pictures also help to appreciate everything even more.

p.s. I love Robocop too


----------



## omegasama

Hi James , just wondering how you fix your aluminum panel at the back .

Have you remove / cut this part of the case . And what paint did you use or can recommend ?



Regards


----------



## Egami

I think you'll be fine keeping the top exhaust fan as exhaust, if just for looks. The couple of builds I've done with similar air intake (front/low), air exhaust (rear/up) arrangements have all had the dust build nearly exclusively (and quite pleasantly) on the intake filters.


----------



## geogga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> I think you'll be fine keeping the top exhaust fan as exhaust, if just for looks. The couple of builds I've done with similar air intake (front/low), air exhaust (rear/up) arrangements have all had the dust build nearly exclusively (and quite pleasantly) on the intake filters.


It's you o.o


----------



## Jameswalt1

Thanks for the feedbacks on the rear fan. I think I'll remove the rear filter and use it as an exhaust for aesthetic reasons. If I feel later that theres a performance increase potential by changing it then I will.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omegasama*
> 
> Hi James , just wondering how you fix your aluminum panel at the back .
> 
> Have you remove / cut this part of the case . And what paint did you use or can recommend ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards


As you can see in the photo below I riveted it on. For that protruding area below the 5.25 bays I just cut it off. For paint I actually went with plastidip after trying several different paints. I just love plastidips color, slight texture and durability.



Also riveting it to the front of the case with L-brackets was crucial because the 5.25 bay area provided most of the structural rigidity to the mobo tray and without it there it's extremely flimsy.


----------



## Buehlar

Please hurry and fill that loop before


----------



## omegasama

Not sure if i have understand it right or not







, but i want to know if you have remove / cut this part


----------



## TheAwesome

I had to register just to sub this thread. Awesome work so far!

One question, where (and how) are you planning on mounting your SSD? (any other storage?)

If you only use your SSD, where do you keep everything?
I have 9TBs in my main PC alone. (Maybe another TB between my Programming PC and backup PC).

Can't wait to see more!


----------



## sadeter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheAwesome*
> 
> I had to register just to sub this thread. Awesome work so far!
> 
> Can't wait to see more!


Welcome to OCN! Just to warn you, it can get addictive.


----------



## TheAwesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sadeter*
> 
> Welcome to OCN! Just to warn you, it can get addictive.


Thanks! Yep I have noticed. My original plan for tonight was to study for exams, but procrastinating by looking at awesome builds was way more fun.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sadeter*
> 
> Welcome to OCN! Just to warn you, it can get addictive.


Yes! I got sucked in on a build log too. Now I'm on here everyday just about.


----------



## skupples

Sigh, he's really pushing me towards being non-lazy & getting a motherboard shroud custom built.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please hurry and fill that loop before


In due time...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Sigh, he's really pushing me towards being non-lazy & getting a motherboard shroud custom built.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheAwesome*
> 
> I had to register just to sub this thread. Awesome work so far!
> 
> One question, where (and how) are you planning on mounting your SSD? (any other storage?)
> 
> If you only use your SSD, where do you keep everything?
> I have 9TBs in my main PC alone. (Maybe another TB between my Programming PC and backup PC).
> 
> Can't wait to see more!


I'm flattered









For the ssd's I'll be just using two in an aluminum mounting holster that mounts to the lower expansion slot. Any excess storage needed would just be external.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omegasama*
> 
> Not sure if i have understand it right or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but i want to know if you have remove / cut this part
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yes I cut that off so that the custom shroud will lay flat.

So here's a mildly off-topic post. I just picked up this Canon 100mm macro lens. I've been using a Sigma 1.4 50mm lens for 99% of my photo's but honestly it's restrictive in up-close shots since it's not a macro lens, and thus not as sharp either. Here's a couple of pictures of the lens itself:




I then very quickly took some shots with it, they're not fantastic or anything, I just wanted to try out the lens - and it's very sharp (for example, open up the original image size of the 90 degree fitting picture and you can see texture in the Bitspower logo). Plus it's so awesome being able to take pictures super close to the subject. I did get a couple of shots of the EK ZMT tubing I'm using for the lower area under the lightbox. I can't wait to use it under more intentional circumstances, particularly for this build log


----------



## Barefooter

Those shots look GREAT James!


----------



## omegasama

thanks a lot james


----------



## Zooty Cat

Shots look great. I have the same macro lens.


----------



## skupples

Jame's, let me ask you a question, how did you measure the mobo tray? Did you just bust out the ruler & tape? Or did you have it professionally measured with a laser?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Jame's, let me ask you a question, how did you measure the mobo tray? Did you just bust out the ruler & tape? Or did you have it professionally measured with a laser?


My buddy did all of the measurements with a ruler and then transferred them to the computer for cutting. If you don't have that sort of thing available, you could totally use a dremel and some acrylic sheet


----------



## Pandora51

well Im a little late to the party but the photos are great and in combination with the metallic look... nom nom









I will lurk the thread through for more pics now before I go to bed. But I have to admit Im not really interested in robocop *squee*


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora51*
> 
> I will lurk the thread through for more pics now before I go to bed. But I have to admit Im not really interested in robocop *squee*


----------



## mocboy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> My buddy did all of the measurements with a ruler and then transferred them to the computer for cutting. If you don't have that sort of thing available, you could totally use a dremel and some acrylic sheet


I had an offer from LebestiaHumanaX to make me something, i'm just worried about the dimensions since it's such a tight fit. Was thinking about using poster board type stuff to cut a ridged template to measure from.


----------



## Akadaka

When is your Rig going to be finished and will you be playing BF4 James?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> When is your Rig going to be finished and will you be playing BF4 James?


Haha, soon I hope. Just playing a waiting game for the lightbox


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora51*
> 
> I will lurk the thread through for more pics now before I go to bed. But I have to admit Im not really interested in robocop *squee*


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Robocop is bada$$, how can you not like it??


----------



## joejoe69

Don't like Robocop? B!tche$ leave!!

Keep the eye candy coming James.


----------



## Akadaka

Robocop 1987 film any good?


----------



## Inviso

Uhhhhhhhhh. Yes.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> Robocop 1987 film any good?


Heh... This guy


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> Robocop 1987 film any good?


Of my 3000+ movie collection and of all the movies I've seen, it's my personal favorite


----------



## Pandora51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AddictedGamer93*
> 
> Robocop is bada$$, how can you not like it??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joejoe69*
> 
> Don't like Robocop? B!tche$ leave!!
> 
> Keep the eye candy coming James.


uhh that was problably not the best idea to admit that








So what if I say everything was only a joke? Not working? damn.
But I never said I do not like it but I never really watched it or was interested in doing so. But there are many movies I never watched








Maybe I should do it someday.

A 3000 movie collection is pretty impressive!


----------



## Akadaka

Well their is a 2014 Robocop remake, I bet your hoping it's good.


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> Well their is a 2014 Robocop remake, I bet your hoping it's good.


Unfortunately it really doesn't look like it will be. Re-boots rarely are.


----------



## gdubc

It has already been stated that the reboot should not be mentioned here...sacrilege.


----------



## Akadaka

Jurassic Park is still my favourite movie it's effects still hold up today 20 year later incredible!


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> It has already been stated that the reboot should not be mentioned here...sacrilege.


Oops, sorry about that. Won't happen again.


----------



## joejoe69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora51*
> 
> uhh that was problably not the best idea to admit that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what if I say everything was only a joke? Not working? damn.
> But I never said I do not like it but I never really watched it or was interested in doing so. But there are many movies I never watched
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I should do it someday...


I took no offense to your comment. I countered your joke with another joke using one of the quotes in the movie, which btw, is also one of my top 5 all-time fav's. But seriously, you must see it and I suggest the unrated version. You'll appreciate the build much, much more!!


----------



## hiarc

Hey James quick favor if you don't mind, or if anyone else has the ability to do so for that matter, when you get the chance will you measure the distance between the middle of the reservoir (greatest radius length) to the back of the retention plate? Like so, I used one of your photos but I am a paint master so your picture is still beautiful







:



It might be a little tricky seeing as you already have them set up, in that case if it is too much trouble please disregard the request. I am planning on picking one up and possibly mounting with front radiator/fan which is why I would really appreciate having that measurement in order to make sure everything fits on SketchUp. I will most definitely continue looking forward to RoboCop progression as much as I did your previous build, keep up the amazing work!


----------



## Lord Xeb




----------



## axiumone

Wow. That's just ridiculously good looking.


----------



## burticus

TLDR gave up after 25 pages. The watercooling stuff looks cool but I was looking for Robocop...


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hiarc*
> 
> Hey James quick favor if you don't mind, or if anyone else has the ability to do so for that matter, when you get the chance will you measure the distance between the middle of the reservoir (greatest radius length) to the back of the retention plate? Like so, I used one of your photos but I am a paint master so your picture is still beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It might be a little tricky seeing as you already have them set up, in that case if it is too much trouble please disregard the request. I am planning on picking one up and possibly mounting with front radiator/fan which is why I would really appreciate having that measurement in order to make sure everything fits on SketchUp. I will most definitely continue looking forward to RoboCop progression as much as I did your previous build, keep up the amazing work!


Sure I'll get it for you in the morning


----------



## hiarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Sure I'll get it for you in the morning


Take all the time you need, thanks!


----------



## kaseyfleming

Sharp looking beast of a rig! I proudly display my Tyler Stout Robocop poster in my man cave (the pic you used for your Banner on page 1)


----------



## mbondPDX

How's the grip on the ZMT tubing with the Bitspower fittings? I've heard they don't grip as well with that tubing.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbondPDX*
> 
> How's the grip on the ZMT tubing with the Bitspower fittings? I've heard they don't grip as well with that tubing.


The fit is absolutely rock solid and tight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseyfleming*
> 
> Sharp looking beast of a rig! I proudly display my Tyler Stout Robocop poster in my man cave (the pic you used for your Banner on page 1)


Yup, I love that poster! Mine is above my monitors










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







FYI: For those wondering what the heck is going on with this build right now, I'm just waiting on the custom lightbox being made by ColdZero. Without it the build is frozen because I need it to finish the pump mounting, upper tubing and lower tube routing, then I can work on cabling etc... Shouldn't be too much longer, I hope


----------



## Buehlar

Now all you need is a desk upgrade to compliment that beastly bot.!
I vote for something like a black & gray metal desk








Can't wait to see this peacemaker on patrol.


----------



## omegasama

ColdZero never have the time to make my acrylic job ... they are always too busy or out of schedule


----------



## geogga

I'm waiting for his website to be up. Been waiting for a while anxiously after I say tons of coldzero backplate, mid panel products...

EDIT: are your three monitor are vesa mounted on a desk stand?
Name of stand?

Keep it up!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geogga*
> 
> I'm waiting for his website to be up. Been waiting for a while anxiously after I say tons of coldzero backplate, mid panel products...
> 
> EDIT: are your three monitor are vesa mounted on a desk stand?
> Name of stand?
> 
> Keep it up!


http://www.amazon.com/Ergotech-Triple-Stand-Telescopic-100-D16-B03-TW/dp/B007BD0MPM/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1383928782&sr=8-3&keywords=ergotech


----------



## B3L13V3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geogga*
> 
> I'm waiting for his website to be up. Been waiting for a while anxiously after I say tons of coldzero backplate, mid panel products...
> 
> EDIT: are your three monitor are vesa mounted on a desk stand?
> Name of stand?
> 
> Keep it up!


This one is cheaper... I use this.

(Sorry, didn't put the link in the first post...)

http://www.amazon.com/Triple-Monitor-Stand-Standing-Curved/dp/B006FZY2XK/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1383979546&sr=8-4&keywords=Triple+monitor+Stand



Then I added two more for my "other hobby"... Modded it to work cleanly.


----------



## skupples

Those Ergotech stands are for sure high quality product... Just make sure you put the bar on the correct way...







I obviously, ever did this, & never broke on of the vesa's while trying to figure out wth...


----------



## fantasticgcg

Awesome build buddy, can't wait to see it finished


----------



## darwing

Love your work, you must be a millionaire to build two builds like that twice in a year with 5 monitors!!! Lol

Really wish you would take a video of filling the loop or it running


----------



## omegasama

James mind giving us the dimension of the back panel please ?









Regards


----------



## Khaled G

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> Love your work, you must be a millionaire to build two builds like that twice in a year with 5 monitors!!! Lol
> 
> *Really wish you would take a video of filling the loop or it running*


This ...

Also, Subbed.


----------



## JambonJovi

Still waiting on the lightbox ?


----------



## Pimphare

Patience young grasshopper! Perfection takes time!


----------



## omegasama

love feeling ignore


----------



## wermad

Guys be patient. Like many of us, JamesW has a life too. From his profile, he's a MB sales manager. Its gotta be sweet selling these beauties all day







. Plus your own personal life takes up considerable time too.

I'm sure updates will be coming along. I just reached him yesterday so he hasn't abandoned ocn; chillax for now folks


----------



## Akadaka

Hey James I can remember on your last build log you showed us your Start Metro view how do I make mine like yours with Games looking real cool and not just icons.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> Hey James I can remember on your last build log you showed us your Start Metro view how do I make mine like yours with Games looking real cool and not just icons.


It's an app in the windows store called pin-to-steam. For games that aren't in steam you can use Obly Tile, although it's limited to a single square only.


----------



## louis9104

James, I really liked your wallpaper. Can u somehow upload it to the internet


----------



## phatDUB

awesome build james! looking forward for the finish product

anyway how is it going with the light box from coldzero they say that theyll open the online shop in a few more days

also what is the thickness of the aluminum sheet you use for the mobo tray?

goodluck and continue to make it awesome!

phatDUB out!


----------



## ProfeZZor X

I actually like the transitional setting from light to dark in your midplate. Whether or not it's intentional is the real question. But if it isn't, it's a great way to show the various gradients of darks and lights within your build.


----------



## AJR1775

New and improved. They should have made Samuel L. Jackson the Robocop


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


No... Just no.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> New and improved. They should have made Samuel L. Jackson the Robocop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Awesome! I remember the original one. I was very young then. Looking forward to the new movie!


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> No... Just no.


Lol you guys sound so pretentious with your Robocop.

It could be awesome.


----------



## zucciniknife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Lol you guys sound so pretentious with your Robocop.
> 
> It could be awesome.


Nope.

Reasons:

Stupid free will psuedo-philosophy.

Unnecessary family dynamic thing.

Furthermore, we've already seen what happens with remakes from the general area.

See Red Dawn and Titans.


----------



## Inviso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zucciniknife*
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Reasons:
> 
> Stupid free will psuedo-philosophy.
> 
> Unnecessary family dynamic thing.
> 
> Furthermore, we've already seen what happens with remakes from the general area.
> 
> See Red Dawn and Titans.


You mean how the remakes are generally better?


----------



## skupples

sooo... They put a bunch of CGi over top of what's normal life in detroit & called it a movie... I see...


----------



## zucciniknife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> sooo... They put a bunch of CGi over top of what's normal life in detroit & called it a movie... I see...


Haha

Also, they better not be using digital squibs.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zucciniknife*
> 
> Haha
> 
> Also, they better not be using digital squibs.


sigh, I googled squib to get an idea of what it may be... & of course, web browser was instantly flooded with sept 11 conspiracy crap. It's the new pron. Search for something random & you either get pron, or sept 11th conspiracy.


----------



## zucciniknife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> sigh, I googled squib to get an idea of what it may be... & of course, web browser was instantly flooded with sept 11 conspiracy crap. It's the new pron. Search for something random & you either get pron, or sept 11th conspiracy.


Indeed.

If you want just look at wikipedia

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Squib_(explosive)#Squibs_in_film

Adding film to a search works wonders.

Basically what they are are small explosives for simulating bullet wounds

This is one of the most notable uses in robocop.

BEWARE: lots of blood.

Squibs about halfway through
http://klipd.com/watch/robocop/meet-ed209-scene


----------



## Heracles

Whay ever happened to J.W anyway. What's preventing the updates?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heracles*
> 
> Whay ever happened to J.W anyway. What's preventing the updates?


last we heard he was waiting on coldzero to produce a black light box.


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> last we heard he was waiting on coldzero to produce a black light box.


Is that really it? Hmm fair enough


----------



## Cavi Mike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*


Holy crap, is that the Monkees?


----------



## skupples

hey hey we da monkey's, people say we monkey around, but we too busy singing....


----------



## mike44njdevils

Sub'd. Gorgeous build.


----------



## onevoicewild

I regret to inform everyone that the reason that J W is missing is that he was arrested for impersonating an officer of the Law or a Robot. The charges are a little unclear. His Lawyer has denied any wrong doing and will provide proof that James is actually a computer building Robot and assures everyone that all charges will be dropped!

Seriously Bro You are into some serious modding on this one! hats off looking very nice!


----------



## skupples

Here's to hoping all is well in the Jame's Household.


----------



## mr hakerz

First AWESOME BUILD!
I am big fan of Robocop!

I have idea if you like it:

Paint the acrylic pipes in silver.

Sorry for my english!


----------



## Heracles

Yo James

Where you at man? The people are waiting


----------



## skupples

I'm just hoping he didn't go the way of the dodo.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Ladies and gents,

I am indeed back!. Here's what basically happened to put me on hold for a month. As you all know I was waiting on the lightbox to be made by ColdZero. Well after about a 6 weeks (around mid November) I emailed him to ask for a status update and he said he hadn't even started it! I was so ridiculously furious that it made me put the build on hold until now. I mean, I was so mad I haven't even touched the build or been to this forum - I did nothing PC related for the last month. I did however get married quietly, get two puppies and an Xbox One with every launch game. I've also been really really busy with work.

Well, now I'm mentally over the issue and I plan on finishing the build ASAP. I'll be making my own midplate - a smoked acrylic one (as originally planned), which if I did from the beginning I would have been done with this build 2 months ago.

I'm excited to be back and i have missed this forum greatly. Thanks for all of the positive feedback and kind words everyone. I must say, having walked away from this build for a while and looking at it now, it really is awesome looking









Stay tuned for updates.

JW


----------



## rRansom

Glad to have you back!


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Ladies and gents,
> 
> I am indeed back!. Here's what basically happened to put me on hold for a month. As you all know I was waiting on the lightbox to be made by ColdZero. Well after about a 6 weeks (around mid November) I emailed him to ask for a status update and he said he hadn't even started it! I was so ridiculously furious that it made me put the build on hold until now. I mean, I was so mad I haven't even touched the build or been to this forum - I did nothing PC related for the last month. I did however get married quietly, get two puppies and an Xbox One with every launch game. I've also been really really busy with work.
> 
> Well, now I'm mentally over the issue and I plan on finishing the build ASAP. I'll be making my own midplate - a smoked acrylic one (as originally planned), which if I did from the beginning I would have been done with this build 2 months ago.
> 
> I'm excited to be back and i have missed this forum greatly. Thanks for all of the positive feedback and kind words everyone. I must say, having walked away from this build for a while and looking at it now, it really is awesome looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay tuned for updates.
> 
> JW


This is the best news I've gotten all day! Congrats on the marriage and can't wait to see how this turns out!


----------



## Sunreeper

Congrats man


----------



## Fanboy88

Congratulations James and welcome back!


----------



## skupples

Wooohooo!!! Welcome back James, & grats!

ColdZero has let me down as well, they told me the 900D motherboard shroud wouldn't be available until February @ the earliest, so I now have an OCN member working on it for me. I how ever, did get them to tell me who makes their acrylic, they just wouldn't tell me which of the 1,000+ types it was.


----------



## mocboy123

Yes! JW is back in the house! I...must...see...this...finished!


----------



## Sethy666

Excellent build is.... excellent!

Congratz on your marriage... your life as you have known it... is over


----------



## TiezZ BE

so no pic of the puppies??


----------



## B3L13V3R




----------



## wermad

Congrats btw


----------



## zucciniknife

congratulations!


----------



## joejoe69

Congrats on your marriage James!!


----------



## SimplyTheBest

The only thing I see wrong with this whole situation is the Xbox One. The PS4 is a much better gaming console


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimplyTheBest*
> 
> The only thing I see wrong with this whole situation is the Xbox One. The PS4 is a much better gaming console


In no way do I want to start a console vs console conversation in this thread









It's a matter of opinion and choice. I could have chosen either and have the money for both, however due to personal preference I chose Xbox One and I stand by my choice. If someone chooses PS4 that's their choice also. I just personally prefer the controller, multimedia options, games (both launch and future potential) and the family friendly features of Kinect. I've also been using Xbox live for the last 7 years and have a monstrous Gamerscore (I'm a dork like that) and my friends will transition the same way.

If by "much better gaming console" you mean "more powerful on paper console" then sure I agree - it's a technical fact. But gaming is about the games not the power. The Xbone launch lineup was pretty great as far as launch lineups go also. If PS4 gets a killer app down the road I can't live without (I'm looking at you Naughty Dog) then maybe I'll get both. As far as power goes it's like comparing a pc with a Titan vs a pc with a 780, marginal at best and both parties enjoy the games just the same. (I'm not suggesting these consoles have the power of a titan/780, just using it for reference).

I think this new "console war" will be a healthy one and both consoles and their respective owners will enjoy a multitude of stellar games for years to come. It's also a great thing for the pc gaming industry too as the new consoles will make developers push the envelope on all platforms. The previous generation of consoles lasted waaaay too long and really hurt the progression of software and what can be done, especially on the pc. Overall it's a great time to be a gamer









BTW, if anyone wants to add me on Xbox live, my gamertag is vROBOCOPv (who would have thunk







)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiezZ BE*
> 
> so no pic of the puppies??





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Also thanks for all of the congrats messages









JW


----------



## Akadaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> In no way do I want to start a console vs console conversation in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a matter of opinion and choice. I could have chosen either and have the money for both, however due to personal preference I chose Xbox One and I stand by my choice. If someone chooses PS4 that's their choice also. I just personally prefer the controller, multimedia options, games (both launch and future potential) and the family friendly features of Kinect. I've also been using Xbox live for the last 7 years and have a monstrous Gamerscore (I'm a dork like that) and my friends will transition the same way.
> 
> If by "much better gaming console" you mean "more powerful on paper console" then sure I agree - it's a technical fact. But gaming is about the games not the power. The Xbone launch lineup was pretty great as far as launch lineups go also. If PS4 gets a killer app down the road I can't live without (I'm looking at you Naughty Dog) then maybe I'll get both. As far as power goes it's like comparing a pc with a Titan vs a pc with a 780, marginal at best and both parties enjoy the games just the same. (I'm not suggesting these consoles have the power of a titan/780, just using it for reference).
> 
> I think this new "console war" will be a healthy one and both consoles and their respective owners will enjoy a multitude of stellar games for years to come. It's also a great thing for the pc gaming industry too as the new consoles will make developers push the envelope on all platforms. The previous generation of consoles lasted waaaay too long and really hurt the progression of software and what can be done, especially on the pc. Overall it's a great time to be a gamer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, if anyone wants to add me on Xbox live, my gamertag is vROBOCOPv (who would have thunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also thanks for all of the congrats messages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JW


Do you like your Xbox One more than your PC though







?


----------



## wermad

James, may I suggest Rampage IV Black Edition







. Its treat and I love mine









Waiting for more awesome Robocop build.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> James, may I suggest Rampage IV Black Edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Its treat and I love mine


LOL, no you may not, I'm not switching motherboards at this stage









Didnt you JUST get a sniper 5?? I hope you're more faithful to your wife than you are to your computer components








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> Do you like your Xbox One more than your PC though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Absolutely not









I mainly use the PC for single player games and the console for multiplayer (thats where my friends are). I'm really looking forward to Titanfall next year.


----------



## Barefooter

Congrats James! Glad to see you back at it again! Can't wait for more pics!


----------



## Dawghouse

Congrats! Can't wait to see this build get finished. I do have a question about your build. I know on your previous build you put your SSD on the back, how much room is there on the back? Enough for a SSD and an HD?


----------



## Egami

Big grats on marriage, the puppies and the rediscovered will to continue building! Can't wait to see this mod back on the road!


----------



## Akadaka

Yea quite pointless to upgrade from the normal Rampage IV when it's just as good or Most X79 boards given we are well into the lifespan of X79 and 2011.


----------



## Akadaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> James, may I suggest Rampage IV Black Edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Its treat and I love mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for more awesome Robocop build.


Yea quite pointless to upgrade from the normal Rampage IV when it's just as good or Most X79 boards given we are well into the lifespan of X79 and 2011.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> Yea quite pointless to upgrade from the normal Rampage IV when it's just as good or Most X79 boards given we are well into the lifespan of X79 and 2011.


Check the overclock3d review. Tom's closing thoughts sealed the deal for me (video). BIOS are much better then the old rive IMHO. I have yet to push mine


----------



## K62-RIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Check the overclock3d review. Tom's closing thoughts sealed the deal for me (video). BIOS are much better then the old rive IMHO. I have yet to push mine


I have always been a fan of Toms thoughts but not of late. I think since he took over overclock3d.net his videos and mannerisms on his channel are rude to the viewers. just my







I am much preferring singularity computers. Oh and he is a aussie.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Check the overclock3d review. Tom's closing thoughts sealed the deal for me (video). BIOS are much better then the old rive IMHO. I have yet to push mine


No doubt, I'd certainly love to have one, but I'm not tearing down my build to replace my current board, which I already know is super stable with my chip at 5.2.

Looking forward to your results though wermad


----------



## Akadaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> No doubt, I'd certainly love to have one, but I'm not tearing down my build to replace my current board, which I already know is super stable with my chip at 5.2.
> 
> Looking forward to your results though wermad


How good is the Samsung 840 Pro 512GB or should I buy the 1TB Evo I'm seriously thinking of buying a new SSD soon.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> How good is the Samsung 840 Pro 512GB or should I buy the 1TB Evo I'm seriously thinking of buying a new SSD soon.


Pro is excellent but the differences between the two are pretty minimal. I'd go for the 1tb Evo for the money.


----------



## mocboy123

Any updates on your custom midplate?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mocboy123*
> 
> Any updates on your custom midplate?


Working on stuff, I've just had the flu for the last several days so the week I was going to get rolling I've been in bed :/

As everyone knows though once I get rolling I get rolling hard and I don't stop with updates, that time has almost come









One thing I worked on while I was in bed bored, is a watermark for my build photos using the Robocop font:

-


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mocboy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Working on stuff, I've just had the flu for the last several days so the week I was going to get rolling I've been in bed :/
> 
> As everyone knows though once I get rolling I get rolling hard and I don't stop with updates, that time has almost come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I worked on while I was in bed bored, is a watermark for my build photos using the Robocop font:
> 
> -
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ahh. The flu sucks. Glad to know that you are somewhat better.









Excited for this build.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Look forward to robocop!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Very minor update. Here are a couple of photo's of the tentative pump configuration. Only one dual ddc is exampled, but the other one under the other res will be identical. Obviously ignore the wires.

On a side note, what the hell happened to the quality of photo's when you upload them to OCN? The compression is absolutely atrocious all of the sudden...

EDIT: I just redid this post with the shown 3 images linked from imgur and I spoilered the awful looking compressed ones uploaded to OCN so they still add to the build log album. I'll do all of my posts like this from now on.


























Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Sunreeper

Time to use imgur!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Time to use imgur!


I'm happy to do that for quality photo's but the only thing I don't like is that they wont show up in the actual build log album. Not sure about most people but I use that album preview at the top right of forum posts to give me an idea if photo's have been added to that particular post or build log. Perhaps I'll start posting imgur photo's then uploading to OCN under a spoiler tab in the same post so the quality photo's are shown and the crappy compressed ones are hidden from the actual post in the spoiler tab, but are added to the album.

EDIT: In fact I'm going to do just that in the post I just did.


----------



## Maximus Knight

So much sharper and crisp..


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

This looks amazing. Great job!


----------



## Solonowarion

Right on man. Looks awesome.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I'm happy to do that for quality photo's but the only thing I don't like is that they wont show up in the actual build log album. Not sure about most people but I use that album preview at the top right of forum posts to give me an idea if photo's have been added to that particular post or build log. Perhaps I'll start posting imgur photo's then uploading to OCN under a spoiler tab in the same post so the quality photo's are shown and the crappy compressed ones are hidden from the actual post in the spoiler tab, but are added to the album.
> 
> EDIT: In fact I'm going to do just that in the post I just did.


You can't just upload them right from a folder on your desktop?

I do that and the quality does not seem to suffer at all!


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I'm happy to do that for quality photo's but the only thing I don't like is that they wont show up in the actual build log album. Not sure about most people but I use that album preview at the top right of forum posts to give me an idea if photo's have been added to that particular post or build log. Perhaps I'll start posting imgur photo's then uploading to OCN under a spoiler tab in the same post so the quality photo's are shown and the crappy compressed ones are hidden from the actual post in the spoiler tab, but are added to the album.
> 
> EDIT: In fact I'm going to do just that in the post I just did.


Isn't it best to upload pics right off the desktop ?

That's what I do and the quality looks the same as it was when I edit them in Lightroom.


----------



## TiezZ BE

nice pics!

so sexy...


----------



## phatDUB

nice James! cant wait for finishing photos! anyway is that midplate comes from coldzero?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phatDUB*
> 
> nice James! cant wait for finishing photos! anyway is that midplate comes from coldzero?


Yeah that's the standard one he started making back in september. I'm using to loop plan. I actually also like it and may use it, I'm unsure of the finish of the smoked acrylic.


----------



## wermad

sweet


----------



## Jameswalt1

Received a new toy today, a Canon 70D to replace my 60D









I figured I'd celebrate by taking some pics of my build photo companion that I also received, because I'm nerdy like that









Also I will be working heavily on the build this week...

-


----------



## wermad

Don't like this build? My friend has a reply for thee:



Spoiler: Warning: Ofc. Murhpy!



Quote:


>






Nice camera dude


----------



## cpachris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Don't like this build? My friend has a reply for thee:
> 
> 
> Nice camera dude


lol...


----------



## Jameswalt1

Small update, I pretty much have the smoked acrylic midplate done. What I decided to do is create it in two parts for future maintenance reasons. The split in the two sections will barely be noticeable, if at all. I can't wait to see the finish of the midplate with all of the tape off. All that's left with it is edge finishing and obviously getting the pump mount areas lined up as well as the 4 pass through holes drilled, which I should have all that done tomorrow









Here's the massive piece of acrylic that underwent the massacre:
-

-

Here's the first section fitted:
-

-

Here's the other section, I cut out a small section in the back corner to allow for wiring for the pumps and the res LED's:
-



Here's both pieces in:
-


----------



## wermad

Jigsaw w/ metal cutting blade works good as well for cutting acrylic sheets


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Jigsaw w/ metal cutting blade works good as well for cutting acrylic sheets


Dremel 4000 set to 35 eats it alive







But dear lord it's messy. The cuts are super straight however.

I actually bought a band saw too but couldn't be bothered to set it up.

On a side note, I hate covering up those AMS rads


----------



## Mr iggy

man james your builds really inspired me to start my own kick ass WC build this spring I already got a Rampage 4 Black and a 900d


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr iggy*
> 
> man james your builds really inspired me to start my own kick ass WC build this spring I already got a Rampage 4 Black and a 900d




-
Thanks! Can't wait to see


----------



## Jameswalt1

More updates I finalized the pump configuration. Same as previously shown but now with the actual midplate and all 4 pumps. I did make a couple of changes, first to the 90 degree fittings used and the length of horizontal tube, second change I made was adding an a small extension fitting under the c47's on top of the pump (inlet). I felt that the c47 previously looked naked by themselves and the extension fittings really balance it out. Next step is to get the holes drilled for the pass-through's.

-


----------



## Anoxy

Ugh, this is so awesome. Builds like this make me feel so inadequate


----------



## wermad

Very nice


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Looking good so far.


----------



## DoctorNick

Epic build. Sub..subbed!!


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> More updates I finalized the pump configuration. Same as previously shown but now with the actual midplate and all 4 pumps. I did make a couple of changes, first to the 90 degree fittings used and the length of horizontal tube, second change I made was adding an a small extension fitting under the c47's on top of the pump (inlet). I felt that the c47 previously looked naked by themselves and the extension fittings really balance it out. Next step is to get the holes drilled for the pass-through's.
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


When you butt two pieces together like that, if you bevel the mating edges at complimentary 45* angles so they overlap, then there's zero gap and if you polish the edges, no visible seam without really looking for it.

Darlene


----------



## omegasama

Hi james , is it possible to have your measurement for the midpanel , i cant get mine to sit clean as your's

Regards


----------



## vaporizer




----------



## rRansom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Here's the massive piece of acrylic that underwent the massacre:
> -


Was thinking that you were referring to the piece between the dremel and the tape. Silly me. I now know your definition for "massive".


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omegasama*
> 
> Hi james , is it possible to have your measurement for the midpanel , i cant get mine to sit clean as your's


Will do as soon as I disassemble the temp placement
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> When you butt two pieces together like that, if you bevel the mating edges at complimentary 45* angles so they overlap, then there's zero gap and if you polish the edges, no visible seam without really looking for it.


Thanks, good idea, I'll see how it looks when I take off the tape covering.

Update!

Upper part of loop is now totally done, holes drilled, fillports in place. now I need to get the lower part done, remove the tape covering from the midplate reassemble and leak test









Looking for feedback on the drain ports. I have them at a 45 degree angle but they can easily be turned straight. I personally like the 45 degree angle.

-


----------



## selk22

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Will do as soon as I disassemble the temp placement
> Thanks, good idea, I'll see how it looks when I take off the tape covering.
> 
> Update!
> 
> Upper part of loop is now totally done, holes drilled, fillports in place. now I need to get the lower part done, remove the tape covering from the midplate reassemble and leak test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for feedback on the drain ports. I have them at a 45 degree angle but they can easily be turned straight. I personally like the 45 degree angle.
> 
> -






Wow this is coming along! Looking really quality


----------



## hanzy

That looks...amazing.

Truly an inspiration.

This is so damn close to being perfect; I truly appreciate your unique style.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Nicely routed, and clean too. A metallic silver from Mayhem would nice running through those acrylic veins. Even more stunning to watch it churning around inside those reservoirs.


----------



## gr3nd3l

Looks amazing.









My suggestion would be to turn the drain ports straight. Everything else is so straight in the build the angle throws it off a little bit for me.


----------



## B3L13V3R

Simply another perfect build. Stealing some ideas for sure...


----------



## phatDUB

awesome build James!

what happen to the other midplate?

ive seen that you are making a custom midplate now?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Thanks everyone!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phatDUB*
> 
> awesome build James!
> 
> what happen to the other midplate?
> 
> ive seen that you are making a custom midplate now?


I just set that other one aside
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr3nd3l*
> 
> Looks amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My suggestion would be to turn the drain ports straight. Everything else is so straight in the build the angle throws it off a little bit for me.


Noted, I think I may agree.

The other option is that I just run acrylic in place of those two valves and have the vales underneath on loose tubes running to the front of the case for access. Input wanted here. If someone wants to photoshop in acrylic tube in those spots so I can see how it looks it would be very appreciated


----------



## wermad

Quote:


>


Brings back memories of this







:


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Brings back memories of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ha! Chemical Plant Zone, one of my favorites!


----------



## project319

Dead or Alive This is coming with me. lol Awesome looks great.


----------



## B3L13V3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> The other option is that I just run acrylic in place of those two valves and have the vales underneath on loose tubes running to the front of the case for access. Input wanted here. If someone wants to photoshop in acrylic tube in those spots so I can see how it looks it would be very appreciated


THIS!!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B3L13V3R*
> 
> THIS!!


Ok, Order placed for the few additional compression fittings needed for the EK ZMT tube down below, to run the valves on loose tube to the front









The acrylic used in place of the valves up top should mirror the vertical tubes that run to the pumps much better, for an overall more symmetrical visual.


----------



## gr3nd3l

Horrible and fast Photoshop skills but do you mean something like this?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr3nd3l*
> 
> Horrible and fast Photoshop skills but do you mean something like this?


Lol yes, sorta









That's enough at least for me to know it'll look cleaner


----------



## gr3nd3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Lol yes, sorta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's enough at least for me to know it'll look cleaner


It was the best I could come up with quickly lol.
I tried a few other angles and different acrylic and it was smudging too much with the background.

I do agree the general idea looks cleaner even if the bad Photoshop doesn't


----------



## vaporizer

i'm lovin it with the straight hortizontal and vertical tubes. looks clean. something about that case that makes everything look smaller. the right side looks a little empty, but i imagine when you fill with fluid it will fill the space better then when empty. What color dye (if any)?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Ok so the loop design is now finalized, I removed the valves up top and I'm relocating them on tubes below. In their place is simple tubing that looks way cleaner, I'm really happy with the way it looks now.

-



-

Here's how the underneath is looking. Not really a great photo but you get the idea with the EK ZMT tube. I can't emphasize enough what a nightmare the lower area is. It's like a huge puzzle of what goes in first - all of the tubing, the PSU and the midplates have to sort of all go in at the same time. Grrr.
-


----------



## gr3nd3l

Looks amazing.








The straight tubing definitely looks better than the angled drain ports you had before.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr3nd3l*
> 
> Looks amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The straight tubing definitely looks better than the angled drain ports you had before.


Thanks, yeah it's a no-brainer, it looks so much better than the valves


----------



## JambonJovi

So much clean









Just a shame the tubing is slightly blocking the shmexy SLI bridge.
You can't have everything I suppose.

The lower part looks like it's going to be fairly packed alright.
Good luck with that.
Great job James, keep up the good work


----------



## erayser

Nice loop and clean...









I like that blacked out ram blocks. I didn't want to do ram blocks on my current system, but I like how yours look. That might look good on my RIV BE. To bad I went with dominator plats though.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erayser*
> 
> Nice loop and clean...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that blacked out ram blocks. I didn't want to do ram blocks on my current system, but I like how yours look. That might look good on my RIV BE. *To bad I went with dominator plats though*.


Same here... But it's all for the best. It's a reason not to spend that extra $200+ on blocks, fittings, and acrylic tubing.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> Same here... But it's all for the best. It's a reason not to spend that extra $200+ on blocks, fittings, and acrylic tubing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erayser*
> 
> Nice loop and clean...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that blacked out ram blocks. I didn't want to do ram blocks on my current system, but I like how yours look. That might look good on my RIV BE. To bad I went with dominator plats though.


It's never to late, all you need is this









http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17755/ex-blc-1337/EK_RAM_Monarch_DIMM_Module_-_2_Pack_-_Black_EK-RAM_Monarch_Module_-_Black_2pcs.html

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> So much clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a shame the tubing is slightly blocking the shmexy SLI bridge.
> You can't have everything I suppose.
> 
> The lower part looks like it's going to be fairly packed alright.
> Good luck with that.
> Great job James, keep up the good work


Thanks, I think once it's all said and done it's ok that the bridge is slightly covered, keeps the area more interesting looking. Plus the fluid will be clear so you'll be able to see it fine


----------



## PCModderMike

Bump for my feed.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Update:

Received a couple of packages, one from Performance PC's containing the fittings I need for down below and some other small items, the other package is from E22 containing about 20 various iterations of their new cable combs. One other thing I ordered from PPC's is a couple of their LED spot-lights to try out. I don't want much lighting in this build with the exception of the reservoirs so I wanted to see if the spot light would do the trick at cleanly lighting up the CPU area. No pics of that yet but I did take some quick photos of how the reservoirs will look lit up. They should look spectacular with the waterfall effect of the coolant inlet. Also I can't express enough how stellar the E22 cable combs are, they will really keep the cables looking clean.


----------



## wthenshaw

Looking forward to seeing what you do with those spot lights


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Looking forward to seeing what you do with those spot lights


This. I may have to pick some up.
Those combs are clean.


----------



## PCModderMike

Well then, good thing I gave myself a bump. Nice update.


----------



## mike44njdevils

OH MY!!! Looking good.


----------



## jdpworks

I've been following this build for awhile and just subbed. Build is just sex. Chrome, black, sleek lines.

I've been building my own PC's for a long time but never water cooled.

This build has inspired me and need a little advice.

What rigid tubing are you using with the bits power fittings? EK ?

What is your technique for connections or chamfering ends?

Sorry if this has been covered somewhere. You seem to have this nailed!

J


----------



## Maximus Knight

I believe Mr. Walts used a handsaw and wet sanding.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdpworks*
> 
> I've been following this build for awhile and just subbed. Build is just sex. Chrome, black, sleek lines.
> 
> I've been building my own PC's for a long tees to creime but never water cooled.
> 
> This build has inspired me and need a little advice.
> 
> What rigid tubing are you using with the bits power fittings? EK ?
> 
> What is your technique for connections or chamfering ends?
> 
> Sorry if this has been covered somewhere. You seem to have this nailed!
> 
> J


Thanks, I'm using a combination of EK tube and E22 tube, it's identical product.

As mentioned by the gentleman above my process for the tube is simple i make cutting marks with masking tape then cut with a tiny hacksaw, after cutting i file the end straight then all the way around the cut i file at 45 degrees then i wet sand the whole edge with 2000 grit wet sand paper, and thats it


----------



## selk22

Bumpin for my feed..

Looking good BTW


----------



## Jameswalt1

I'm currently leak testing the lower rad area. Even though I know everything is tight I have to test because once the midplates and pumps are in place I wont be able to see or get into the lower area.

-


----------



## AtomX

you're right .... especially if it is to disassemble behind: (

But why use a flexible ? i don t understand


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomX*
> 
> you're right .... especially if it is to disassemble behind: (
> 
> But why use a flexible ? i don t understand


I chose to use EK ZMT tube down below because its way too tight down there to plumb acrylic, mainly because I have 4 fillports and 2 rads all interconnected, not to mention the rads are soooo thick and I also now added drain valves to the mix down there. The design I did for the lower area is soo tight and precisely fitted that several times i thought it was going to be impossible to do what i wanted to do.


----------



## Zooty Cat

Look great James. I like what you have done in the bottom.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zooty Cat*
> 
> *I like what you have done in the bottom.*


That's what she said!


----------



## erayser

Cheating on not using acrylic where it can't be seen... LOL... j/k








I used flex tubing for my drain line... but now I wished I used matte black tubing.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Ahhhhh, that magical feeling when the finish line is in sight... The hardest part is done and the lower area is completely plumbed. I also installed the tubing leading to the gpu's and the tubing leading to the ram block. For the ram block I also had to install the 6pin extra power for the gpu's on the motherboard since the ram tubing blocks it. I also wired the reservoir LED's to a power distribution board under the reservoirs. At first I was not going to do it that way but I liked the way it looked and keeps things looking industrial, also that area between the reservoirs and the pumps was very empty looking. I forgot to get a picture of this but maybe you can kind of see it in these photos. I can't express enough how ridiculously complicated the underneath was to do, only because there's an EXTREMELY small amount of space. I spent about 4 hours structuring the whole area in a way that would let me install both midplates in a certain order, plus the PSU and arrange the connections so that when all of this is installed I can actually connect the various compression fittings - most of which resulted in like 1 inch areas where I had to tighten each compression fitting by like a quarter turn at a time. My thumbs are completely numb now









Here's a couple of pics of the underside arrangement of the midplates (before removing the backing tape):

-


-

Here's the state of the build up top, need to install the pumps next:

-






-

Here's the aforementioned ram connection, you can see the 6pin installed and if you look closely one of those cable combs







:

-


----------



## wermad

Lovely


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Wow, now that's clean... Such an amazing job. Makes me want to build water cooled PC's for a living, just to come up with the endless possibilities.


----------



## joejoe69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Ahhhhh, that magical feeling when the finish line is in sight... The hardest part is done and the lower area is completely plumbed. I also installed the tubing leading to the gpu's and the tubing leading to the ram block. For the ram block I also had to install the 6pin extra power for the gpu's on the motherboard since the ram tubing blocks it. I also wired the reservoir LED's to a power distribution board under the reservoirs. At first I was not going to do it that way but I liked the way it looked and keeps things looking industrial, also that area between the reservoirs and the pumps was very empty looking. I forgot to get a picture of this but maybe you can kind of see it in these photos. I can't express enough how ridiculously complicated the underneath was to do, only because there's an EXTREMELY small amount of space. I spent about 4 hours structuring the whole area in a way that would let me install both midplates in a certain order, plus the PSU and arrange the connections so that when all of this is installed I can actually connect the various compression fittings - most of which resulted in like 1 inch areas where I had to tighten each compression fitting by like a quarter turn at a time. My thumbs are completely numb now


I understand what you're going through James. What you see in my build may not be as cramped as yours but going in at a certain order for plumbing, wiring, and closing the lid in my Switch 810 pedestal is like solving a puzzle, lol.



I've once closed the lid on this and forgot to extend the pumps' wiring and had to open it up and remove tubing again (>_<).

As always, looking fabulous and hope to see it finished!!


----------



## phatDUB

The photos and details of the presentation is top notch!

how i wish i can also document my build like this one ...


----------



## Solonowarion

Man Im stoked. Have you decided on coolant yet?


----------



## ProfeZZor X

I hope you go with a metallic silver from Mayhem... Or, you can totally flip the script and add a flesh colored coolant, to represent a part of Murphy's mutilated flesh. You have all of the "mechanical" parts of build, now it's time to add the man to the machine.


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> I hope you go with a metallic silver from Mayhem... Or, you can totally flip the script and add a flesh colored coolant, to represent a part of Murphy's mutilated flesh. You have all of the "mechanical" parts of build, now it's time to add the man to the machine.


IIRC from earlier in the thread, he plans on using something that resembles iced tea color...to represent the oil in the "machine"


----------



## CrazyMonkey

Subbed


----------



## PCModderMike

Looking great.


----------



## balancebox

wow excellent job


----------



## prim

These are great photos!


----------



## mbondPDX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> I hope you go with a metallic silver from Mayhem... Or, you can totally flip the script and add a flesh colored coolant, to represent a part of Murphy's mutilated flesh. You have all of the "mechanical" parts of build, now it's time to add the man to the machine.


I like this idea. Maybe go with red so it resembles blood? It would be a nice contrast to the silver and black IMO.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Thanks everyone!

____________________________________________
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbondPDX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> I hope you go with a metallic silver from Mayhem... Or, you can totally flip the script and add a flesh colored coolant, to represent a part of Murphy's mutilated flesh. You have all of the "mechanical" parts of build, now it's time to add the man to the machine.
> 
> 
> 
> I like this idea. Maybe go with red so it resembles blood? It would be a nice contrast to the silver and black IMO.
Click to expand...

Right now the plan is just a clear Primochill premix, I bought 4 liters of it. I just feel that any color would take away from the monochrome look too much. I do agree that red would look excellent however, but for now I'm sticking with clear.


----------



## mironccr345

I think black coolant would look nice.


----------



## cpachris

I liked the last 900D build....but this one is something really special. Really love how it's turning out.


----------



## f0rteOC

This looks amazing! Subbed!








I think you should use either this coolant or this coolant.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> I liked the last 900D build....but this one is something really special. Really love how it's turning out.


Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f0rteOC*
> 
> This looks amazing! Subbed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should use either this coolant or this coolant.


Thanks! I'm not totally opposed to blood red coolant but I'm not completely sold on it either... perhaps if someone could Photoshop the tube blood red tinted it would give me an idea...


----------



## f0rteOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Thanks! I'm not totally opposed to blood red coolant but I'm not completely sold on it either... perhaps if someone could Photoshop the tube blood red tinted it would give me an idea...


I can't photoshop for my life








, but here is a build with some blood red coolant: LINK
EDIT: Actually, here is a better image: LINK


----------



## joejoe69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I think black coolant would look nice.


^This


----------



## gr3nd3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Thanks! I'm not totally opposed to blood red coolant but I'm not completely sold on it either... perhaps if someone could Photoshop the tube blood red tinted it would give me an idea...


Ugh...
I would so whip up some bad Photoshop shots of this if I wasn't at work


----------



## Skidmore

could you post a link for these..

Thanks


----------



## melodystyle2003

Awesome work


----------



## Zooty Cat

You can get these from FrozenCPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skidmore*
> 
> 
> 
> could you post a link for these..
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skidmore*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could you post a link for these..
> 
> Thanks


http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g12/c34/s2206/list/p1/Accessories-Wire_Management-Cable_Combs-Page1.html


----------



## skupples

James!

Iv'e been looking to replace my swiftech maelstrom bay res due to the terrible way it mates with the 900D. I'm using mcp35x2 with the stock top, & was thinking about mating an aqualis to it... I can't seem to get a good picture of the bottom of the reservoir... Is the nipple on the bottom threaded on the outside or the inside? The pictures iv'e seen make it look like i could just screw it into the top of the 35x2 w/o using any fittings... Can you confirm this?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> James!
> 
> Iv'e been looking to replace my swiftech maelstrom bay res due to the terrible way it mates with the 900D. I'm using mcp35x2 with the stock top, & was thinking about mating an aqualis to it... I can't seem to get a good picture of the bottom of the reservoir... Is the nipple on the bottom threaded on the outside or the inside? The pictures iv'e seen make it look like i could just screw it into the top of the 35x2 w/o using any fittings... Can you confirm this?


Answered over in your build log


----------



## omegasama

Hello james , sorry to bother you again , have you measure the midpanel yet ?







. I need it to make my own lol ,sorry about that

Regards


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omegasama*
> 
> Hello james , sorry to bother you again , have you measure the midpanel yet ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I need it to make my own lol ,sorry about that
> 
> Regards


Here you go! Iffy MS Paint mock-up inbound...


----------



## Jameswalt1

Milestone reached, pumps are in, entire loop is now installed























Next step is filling the loop and then wiring....

-


----------



## gr3nd3l

Update looks stunning.
It is seriously almost no fair how good this build looks.


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah, this is probly the most absolutely perfect looking loop that i've seen. Great job brotha!!!

BTW, some of us are still waiting for some pics of those LED Spotlights
















...unless i missed it..

I don't know what it is about those rotaries on your Supremacy that look so damn cool.....


----------



## fantasticgcg

Looks so f***ing good








How does that mid plate attach ?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fantasticgcg*
> 
> Looks so good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does that mid plate attach ?


Thanks! It's just resting on some custom L-brackets along the backside and the case rail above that lower 480 rad, it's rock solid though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Yeah, this is probly the most absolutely perfect looking loop that i've seen. Great job brotha!!!
> 
> BTW, some of us are still waiting for some pics of those LED Spotlights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...unless i missed it..
> 
> I don't know what it is about those rotaries on your Supremacy that look so damn cool.....


LoL, you're too much. As for the spotlights they'll be one of the last things unfortunately.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr3nd3l*
> 
> Update looks stunning.
> It is seriously almost no fair how good this build looks.


Thanks


----------



## kingchris

looks real good


----------



## kpoeticg

I was serious about your loop. Definitely set the bar for how an acrylic loop with rotaries should be done.

Considering all the hardware and cooling you have in there, pulling it together that clean and tidy is pretty amazing.

I only brought up the spotlights cuz i've checked em out on PPC a bunch of times myself. I'm curious to see how they perform in real life.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Lovely mate


----------



## JambonJovi




----------



## Laur3nTyu

oh boy oh boy oh boy.... awesome build


----------



## Barefooter

Oh my... looking awesome!!!


----------



## rRansom

That midplate is stunning. I was thinking it would be "meh" my it turned out to be magnificent!


----------



## omegasama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Here you go! Iffy MS Paint mock-up inbound...


Thanks a lot james


----------



## ProfeZZor X

I'm so in love with that CPU loop design. I may have to "borrow" that look once I get my EK mobo blocks and it's time to start routing my loop. The big difference is that I'd do a clear acrylic version instead of the angled fittings...


----------



## dcyoung

Fantastic build here. I've enjoyed reading through it


----------



## failwheeldrive

This rig is tits. Can't wait to see what you come up with next time.... your builds just keep getting better and better. Think you'll stick with the 900D for round three, or change it to something else? I'd suggest CL, but it'd almost too obvious at this point lol. I'd like to see you mod a TJ07 or TJ11. Or maybe a Little Devil if they replace the PC-V8 with something that doesn't use 47 screws on each side panel


----------



## darwing

There r no words&!!! The amount of money but more importantly the beauty... If I had 1/10 of your cash I'd spend it on a car lol

Oh and videos why don't you ever do videos!!??


----------



## Jameswalt1

Thanks for all of the kind words everyone, I read them all and the PM's, I really appreciate it









Side note, my buddy text me and asked if I was going to use baby food as the coolant... LoL, I hope someone gets the joke









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> Oh and videos why don't you ever do videos!!??


I do have a creative plan there... stay tuned...


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Side note, my buddy text me and asked if I was going to use baby food as the coolant... LoL, I hope someone gets the joke












Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Me and the GF were talking about Peter Weller the other day.
She really likes him from the Engineering an Empire documentaries (which I highly recommend)
and the brief appearances in Dexter and Sons Of Anarchy.
I then dragged out of her, that she's never actually seen RoboCop.
You can imagine the shock








So I made her watch both 1 and 2.
All is well with the world now.


----------



## vaporizer

looks great. the sheen on the mid-plate looks awesome with the rest that you have going on. I like the idea of clear fluid so it doesn't draw attention to the tubes, but to the rest of the fittings and components to give it more of an industrial feel (like the real Robocop). have you considered putting that beautiful acrylic on the MB wall to give a continuous look to the black sheen on the mid-plate? either way your rig makes me want to attempt making something so beautiful. well done.


----------



## greywarden

I vote either clear fluid or clear with a few drops of black just enough to tint it, which IMO would match the color scheme a bit better with the chrome, gray and black.


----------



## PULS4R

Red could be symbolistic of robocops life blood or a liquid metal would look cool.


----------



## selk22

I think clear with a few drops of black or grey would look great.. Or if its possible a silver coolant?

Red would also look good but I think take away slightly from the entire color scheme


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> I vote either clear fluid or clear with a few drops of black just enough to tint it, which IMO would match the color scheme a bit better with the chrome, gray and black.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> I think clear with a few drops of black or grey would look great.. Or if its possible a silver coolant?
> 
> Red would also look good but I think take away slightly from the entire color scheme


I actually tried the few drops of black thing, the issue is that black is usually comprised of purple, so it comes out light purple. I'm still not against red, I agree with the taking away from the color scheme comment, but I'm still very lightly open to it if someone can photoshop me an image of my build with what looks like blood red coolant in the tube







Most likely I'm going with clear
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Awesome, yes!


----------



## PULS4R

The one nice think about coolant color is it can always be flushed and changed. Not like buying components that don't match.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I actually tried the few drops of black thing, the issue is that black is usually comprised of purple, so it comes out light purple. I'm still not against red, I agree with the taking away from the color scheme comment, but I'm still very lightly open to it if someone can photoshop me an image of my build with what looks like blood red coolant in the tube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely I'm going with clear


Well that's interesting but I can totally see how purple would come from doing that. I also await someone with more than MSpaint skills to post what red may look like







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PULS4R*
> 
> The one nice think about coolant color is it can always be flushed and changed. Not like buying components that don't match.


Very true!


----------



## Maximus Knight

Mayhems Aurora will be like sex..


----------



## cpachris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> Mayhems Aurora will be like sex..


I don't think you're doing it right.....


----------



## PULS4R

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_381_1071_915&products_id=34074

Yeah this would look nice!


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PULS4R*
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_381_1071_915&products_id=34074
> 
> Yeah this would look nice!


Thats what I was thinking.. I mayhem silver would just look so clean


----------



## Jameswalt1

I will say I'm intrigued about the Supernova, however the old Aurora will be destroyed in this loop, it's far too fragile and it will clog everywhere. I just PM'd Mayhem regarding Aurora 2 and sent him some pics to see if he thinks it would work in this build since Aurora 2 is waaaaaaaayyy more usable. We'll see what he says.

Also part of me just wants to stay with clear fluid, I just feel like it fits the build better.


----------



## Signal-to-Noise

My vote goes for clear. It's so crisp and sparkly in those transparent tubes. Really would compliment the metallic components in the build.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Signal-to-Noise*
> 
> My vote goes for clear. It's so crisp and sparkly in those transparent tubes. Really would compliment the metallic components in the build.


My thoughts exactly. If I do stay with clear I should be filling the loop tomorrow.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> My thoughts exactly. If I do stay with clear I should be filling the loop tomorrow.


Then go clear.. If you fill tomorrow go clear









This is going to be my face with my monitor...


----------



## Jameswalt1

May try the baby food idea too... Not sure...



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Then go clear.. If you fill tomorrow go clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be my face with my monitor...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


LOL hilarious


----------



## gr3nd3l

My opinion is go clear...
I think the blood red takes away from the beauty of the build.


----------



## wthenshaw

Stick with clear, you may also get interesting light effects depending how you use those spotlights.


----------



## greywarden

I just watched all 3 Robocop movies today, this build got me all pumped up, lol.


----------



## selk22

I may just go and start a Robocop marathon tonight also.....

I have been on old Bond's right now but Robocop sounds good.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Stick with clear, you may also get interesting light effects depending how you use those spotlights.


indeed
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr3nd3l*
> 
> My opinion is go clear...
> I think the blood red takes away from the beauty of the build.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [/spoiler


Thanks for the 'shop, I agree the color takes away the look









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> I just watched all 3 Robocop movies today, this build got me all pumped up, lol.


I hope by "all 3" you mean you watched the first one, the second one and then the first one again... but if you did actually watch the third one go wash your eyes out with alcohol, it'll take away the pain.


----------



## greywarden

Yeah that last one was pretty awful


----------



## erayser

Are you posting pics tomorrow after filling your loop? I have a feeling that I'm going to be sorry I bought black acrylic, black adapters, and compression fittings. That clear acrylic looks awesome with the black sparkle adapters and fittings. I'm one of those that like using clear coolant... and I think it's going to look fantastic.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Dude your black acrylic looks incredible!

I'm sure I'll post pics


----------



## Jameswalt1

So Mayhem's got back to me and said he personally wouldn't use Aurora 2 in this build, it's too complex. He did however offer to sponsor the fluid for me to try it but I'm kind of reluctant, cleaning it out of this build would be an absolute nightmare. Top notch service from Mayhem's as usual but I think I'll stick with clear fluid.


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> So Mayhem's got back to me and said he personally wouldn't use Aurora 2 in this build, it's too complex. He did however offer to sponsor the fluid for me to try it but I'm kind of reluctant, cleaning it out of this build would be an absolute nightmare. Top notch service from Mayhem's as usual but I think I'll stick with clear fluid.


Clear will look gorgeous in this build. Can't wait to see it up and running.


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah that's pretty stand-up of him to recommend you not to use it. I also think the Black, Nickel, & Clear will have a great look.

I like the idea of red to go with the theme, like blood pumping through his system. But i think the clear will look better.


----------



## Jameswalt1

I'll start filling it in a little while, need to find my 24pin jumper, I usually use a Molex wall adapter I have but I've got 4 pumps to power this time









I truly believe clear is the way to go. It'll look excellent with the lights and the waterfall return effect in the res.


----------



## kpoeticg




----------



## erayser

Look at how gorgeous it looks without fluid.... It's begging for clear fluid. Clear fluid all the way... no doubt about it. But then again... I am a fan of clear fluid... even if I do use plexi blocks.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Filling and getting rid of air bubbles..


----------



## Lagpirate

DEAD OR ALIVE, THIS BUILD IS COMING WITH ME.









Build looks amazing James. I thought nothing could top your 900CSQ, I was wrong. Keep up the fantastic work.


----------



## erayser

Is the spotlight the light that's making the res glow? I have to get me some of those.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erayser*
> 
> Is the spotlight the light that's making the res glow? I have to get me some of those.


There's LED's in the reservoirs.

Both loops now filled, I'll get another quick video clip in a second..


----------



## Jameswalt1

Both loops now filled, still lots of air bubbles obviously, especially the gpu loop.

Side note, all 4 pumps at max speed is hilarious(ly loud)


----------



## failwheeldrive

Looks awesome James, I'm not normally a fan of clear coolant, but you really pulled it off well.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> I don't think you're doing it right.....


You're right. I asked her out and no definite response yet. Lmao


----------



## joejoe69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Both loops now filled, still lots of air bubbles obviously, especially the gpu loop.
> 
> Side note, all 4 pumps at max speed is hilarious(ly loud)


Love the 7UP in there James, lol j/k. I'm also not a fan of clear but without that Helios LED light, it wouldn't look as great as it is.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Both loops now filled, still lots of air bubbles obviously, especially the gpu loop.
> 
> Side note, all 4 pumps at max speed is hilarious(ly loud)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


In love with the reservoirs. The LEDs inside give it that blue/metallic tint that RoboCops armor had.

Great choice in going with the clear coolant. It is PERFECT


----------



## dcyoung

glad to see your not using dyes or colors. As great as they can look, its kind of sad to see how alot of the most meticulous builds end up using gunk building dyes


----------



## Jameswalt1

Cables are starting to appear..


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Cables are starting to appear..


Just breathtaking. Great job on this build. It's a work of art.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BramSLI1*
> 
> Just breathtaking. Great job on this build. It's a work of art.


Thanks!!!









They're popping up everywhere!


----------



## Zooty Cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're popping up everywhere!


So, how many of those 90 degree dual rotary adapter are in this thing?









Looks Great


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zooty Cat*
> 
> So, how many of those 90 degree dual rotary adapter are in this thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks Great


19 dual rotary 90's and 24 single rotary 90's


----------



## chaotikgaming

freaking amazing.


----------



## erayser

Looking more and more sexy every time I visit this thread.


----------



## vladnik

James, I would like to thank you for sharing this work of art with us. This build is truly magnificent and a pleasure to look at. Again, thank you, Sir, for sharing. Very much appreciated.

On a side note, quick gestion: Where did you get those clean EK Dominator RAM blocks? I can't seem to find them on EK's site. Also, are the fittings black sparkle or shiny silver?

Cheers,
~nik

PS: If you ever decide to not use this build any more, you should donate it to a musem or something. It would be shame to take this beauty apart ;P


----------



## joejoe69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dcyoung*
> 
> glad to see your not using dyes or colors. As great as they can look, its kind of sad to see how alot of the most meticulous builds end up using gunk building dyes


Haha, gunk!! Gunk stays with soft tubing lol.


----------



## dcyoung

Doesn't have to be in tubing. I've see residues from crappy colored coolants build up inside of waterblocks.


----------



## fakeblood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladnik*
> 
> James, I would like to thank you for sharing this work of art with us. This build is truly magnificent and a pleasure to look at. Again, thank you, Sir, for sharing. Very much appreciated.
> 
> On a side note, quick gestion: Where did you get those clean EK Dominator RAM blocks? I can't seem to find them on EK's site. Also, are the fittings black sparkle or shiny silver?
> 
> Cheers,
> ~nik
> 
> PS: If you ever decide to not use this build any more, you should donate it to a musem or something. It would be shame to take this beauty apart ;P


You have to buy the clean tops separately. You can find them in the spare block section








POM Top http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/block-spare-parts/tops/acetal/ram/top-acetal-ram-monarch-x4-clean-csq.html
Colored Tops http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/block-spare-parts/tops/plexi-acrylic/ram.html


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladnik*
> 
> James, I would like to thank you for sharing this work of art with us. This build is truly magnificent and a pleasure to look at. Again, thank you, Sir, for sharing. Very much appreciated.
> 
> On a side note, quick gestion: Where did you get those clean EK Dominator RAM blocks? I can't seem to find them on EK's site. Also, are the fittings black sparkle or shiny silver?
> 
> Cheers,
> ~nik


Well thank you for the kind words









http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20692/ex-blc-1480/EK_Monarch_Series_X4_Ram_Liquid_Cooling_Block_Repalcement_Top_-_Acetal_Clean_TOP_Acetal_-_RAM_Monarch_X4_Clean_CSQ.html?tl=g57c605s2043

Everything is black sparkle.

Edit: ninja'd by fakeblood on the ram tops









***

***
Ok soooooo status update, the build is completely wired up and ready to boot. The only thing that is left to do is make a couple more acrylic pieces for the interior (where the 5.25 bay used to be). So from this point there will be no more photos until the final photos within a week. Here's one last photo


----------



## vladnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> You have to buy the clean tops separately. You can find them in the spare block section
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POM Top http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/block-spare-parts/tops/acetal/ram/top-acetal-ram-monarch-x4-clean-csq.html
> Colored Tops http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/block-spare-parts/tops/plexi-acrylic/ram.html


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Well thank you for the kind words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20692/ex-blc-1480/EK_Monarch_Series_X4_Ram_Liquid_Cooling_Block_Repalcement_Top_-_Acetal_Clean_TOP_Acetal_-_RAM_Monarch_X4_Clean_CSQ.html?tl=g57c605s2043
> 
> Everything is black sparkle.


Thanks a bunch for very quick and informative answers. Didn't know about the replacement tops. And them fittings just look their part









Cheers,
~nik


----------



## Jameswalt1

Mildly off topic, today I received the all new digitally remastered original Robocop on Blu-ray, the remaster was done using a 4k scan of the original film negative. Needless to say the film has never looked so good! This is the only good thing to come from the release of the new 2014 Robocop remake









http://www.amazon.com/Robocop-4K-Remastered-Edition-Blu-ray/dp/B00GST8UB8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1390543765&sr=8-1&keywords=robocop+blu-ray


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dcyoung*
> 
> Doesn't have to be in tubing. I've see residues from crappy colored coolants build up inside of waterblocks.


Yeah, but that residue comes from the soft tubing. Doesn't happen with acrylic.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Ok soooooo status update, the build is completely wired up and ready to boot. The only thing that is left to do is make a couple more acrylic pieces for the interior (where the 5.25 bay used to be). So from this point there will be no more photos until the final photos within a week. Here's one last photo


The PRECIOUS!!!!


----------



## failwheeldrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> 19 dual rotary 90's and 24 single rotary 90's


Good god, so ballin lol. And I thought the 20 90s I bought for my build was nuts


----------



## RagingPwner

Incredible work man! I'm looking forward to the final photos!


----------



## SlimThaShady123

I have just read this whole thread and I must tell you that computer is a beast! Wish I could afford something like this.

Best of luck!


----------



## joejoe69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dcyoung*
> 
> Doesn't have to be in tubing. I've see residues from crappy colored coolants build up inside of waterblocks.


Uhhhh, no.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Yeah, but that residue comes from the soft tubing. Doesn't happen with acrylic.


^This. Or poorly flushed rads with flux still stuck in there.

So please stop with this gunk nonsense. It's old news.


----------



## dcyoung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joejoe69*
> 
> Uhhhh, no.
> 
> So please stop with this gunk nonsense. It's old news.


I apologize if I've rehashed old news... and i certainly don't mean to clutter the OP's thread with any kind of "nonsense". But certainly there is no debate that pure distilled water will always have a lower risk of sediment buildup than any other commonly used coolant or combination involving dyes and additives.
You make a valid point kpoeticg, which is a good argument for justifying the use of any such products. Indeed I could see how in a solid tube rig with no tubing-born "gunk," the use of colored coolant has a much lower risk, and that risk comes with a lower magnitude of any negative consequence... However for a build as clean and expensive as the OP's i tend to find that lower risk (& mild consequence) still takes a second place to pure distilled water. But that's just my opinion. I don't see how you could argue that pigments and such won't separate from water given enough time. Whether that risk is negligible or worthy of consideration is of course a perfectly reasonable debate...


----------



## joejoe69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dcyoung*
> 
> I apologize if I've rehashed old news... and i certainly don't mean to clutter the OP's thread with any kind of "nonsense". But certainly there is no debate that pure distilled water will always have a lower risk of sediment buildup than any other commonly used coolant or combination involving dyes and additives.
> You make a valid point kpoeticg, which is a good argument for justifying the use of any such products. Indeed I could see how in a solid tube rig with no tubing-born "gunk," the use of colored coolant has a much lower risk, and that risk comes with a lower magnitude of any negative consequence... However for a build as clean and expensive as the OP's i tend to find that lower risk (& mild consequence) still takes a second place to pure distilled water. But that's just my opinion. I don't see how you could argue that pigments and such won't separate from water given enough time. Whether that risk is negligible or worthy of consideration is of course a perfectly reasonable debate...


I agree that "pigments" may separate IF it has sat there without being circulated for extended periods but totally disagree that it'll stain blocks (as you've claimed) because I, as well as many others, have used colored coolant with over a year span and found no traces of so called gunk on blocks unless the loop has something for it to cling onto like plasticizer from soft tubing or flux from dirty rads. Maybe distilled has a less chance of sediment buildup, but it has absolutely no chance against galvanic corrosion from using mixed metals in your system. You will find a lot of users opening up their blocks and finding corrosion from running straight distilled, and then blame the manufacturers for faulty components when the problem has started with the low, cost effective route. Mayhems Aurora is what you definitely should avoid, everything else on the color wheel will not gunk acrylic/blocks.


----------



## kpoeticg

If you use dye's you should still flush periodically no matter what. But dye pigments could never clog a block. I never said there could be no negative consequences. Just no clogging. It would be like trying to clog a football field with a handful of m&m's. Clogging comes from plasticizer. PH balance and corrosion is a whole different issue


----------



## dcyoung

clog... no of course not (not even noticeably inhibit flow).
A little bit of dust doesn't eat the clear coat on a car, but you still put a car cover on a ferrari.


----------



## failwheeldrive

Mayhems dyes and coolant (with the exception of aurora) absolutely won't "break down" and leave any kind of solid material in a loop. Some colors will stain over time (mainly reds and pinks) but even the worst staining can be remedied by disassembling blocks and priperly flushing and cleaning them. The myth that colored coolant will somehow clog blocks is simply from the coolant dying plasticizer and other sediments already present in a loop. There's no way a few drops of liquid dye could somehow magically turn into a bunch of solid material that clogs a loop... it is defies physics lol.


----------



## dcyoung

A stain on anything is indicative of some amount of "break down"... and when you've got a rig like the OP's i dont think you'd want to disassemble and clean anything if you could avoid it.


----------



## failwheeldrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dcyoung*
> 
> A stain on anything is indicative of some amount of "break down"... and when you've got a rig like the OP's i dont think you'd want to disassemble and clean anything if you could avoid it.


I completely disagree. Dye does exactly what it means... it dyes stuff. If it were to stain the surface of a block, that isn't proof that it has broken down or somehow changed into a bunch of solid mass that could clog a loop. And a rig like OPs is built with no compromise... if he wanted to use colored coolant like he did in his last build, he shouldn't worry about potentially staining blocks months or years down the road. He'll probably build another rig within a year anyway lol... 900CSQ was built less than a year ago. With the amount of work that went into this project, potentially having to open a block up to clean it someday isn't a big deal. And like I said, most coolant won't stain blocks... only certain colors do, and it takes an extended period of time to happen. Unless the block is clear plexi (which only the gpu blocks are in this build) and you want to change the coolant color, staining wouldn't matter anyway.


----------



## dcyoung

I'm sorry. But when did I ever say it would "clog" a block. And please refer to my recent post where I agreed it couldn't noticeably decrease flow. The point in principle is that the very presence of a stain means dye has separated from the homogenous mixture of water and dye.


----------



## failwheeldrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dcyoung*
> 
> I'm sorry. But when did I ever say it would "clog" a block. And please refer to my recent post where I agreed it couldn't noticeably decrease flow. The point in principle is that the very presence of a stain means dye has separated from the homogenous mixture of water and dye.


I was referring to the myth that dyes can clog loops. Your original post said you have seen "residiues" build up inside blocks. That certainly sounds like solid matter building up inside a loop.

I'm done, we've derailed this thread enough.


----------



## dcyoung

I was referring to rigs with normal tubing. But i absolutely agree. Apologies to the OP and please feel free to clean this up if you wish.


----------



## seross69

late to the party but subbed to see the final results


----------



## Egami

Battling backlog so late in commenting... but that middle plate came out fabulously! In fact I think the build looks better with that plate than it would have with the white lighted one. Also glad to see you stuck with the clear coolant, it's perfect with the lit up reses and the waterfall effect. Now just eagerly waiting to see the spotlights in action!


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> Battling backlog so late in commenting... but that middle plate came out fabulously! In fact I think the build looks better with that plate than it would have with the white lighted one. Also glad to see you stuck with the clear coolant, it's perfect with the lit up reses and the waterfall effect. Now just eagerly waiting to see the spotlights in action!


Wonder if Robocop likes pancakes . . .

Opps, . . . nevermind, wrong thread,









D.


----------



## Egami

That said... You haven't lived until you've tried pancakes with some babyfood.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dcyoung*
> 
> I was referring to rigs with normal tubing. But i absolutely agree. Apologies to the OP and please feel free to clean this up if you wish.


LOL, it was an interesting argument










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> Battling backlog so late in commenting... but that middle plate came out fabulously! In fact I think the build looks better with that plate than it would have with the white lighted one. Also glad to see you stuck with the clear coolant, it's perfect with the lit up reses and the waterfall effect. Now just eagerly waiting to see the spotlights in action!


Thanks! I agree about the midplate, but I will have to disappoint you on the spotlights, physically they are to large to implement in a clean way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> late to the party but subbed to see the final results


Welcome! Final results are inbound within a week... and as long as everything goes according to plan I have a pretty epic unveiling planned,... something a little different


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*


Omg Mr. Walter. I passed out.


----------



## onevoicewild

Very impressive James!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onevoicewild*
> 
> Very impressive James!


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> Omg Mr. Walter. I passed out.


Lol thanks


----------



## Rozayz

WTB pics of your 900CSQ cable management!!


----------



## AtomX

Clear, sober , nice clean visual









Honestly good Job Mr James


----------



## mx4lifejac

Could you post more pictures of the radiators please. Specially all the hardware they com with.

Can these Radiators be stacked? In a website I kind of read that they can be stacked with out the need for fitting but im trying to confirm this.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mx4lifejac*
> 
> Could you post more pictures of the radiators please. Specially all the hardware they com with.
> 
> Can these Radiators be stacked? In a website I kind of read that they can be stacked with out the need for fitting but im trying to confirm this.


Sure, here's a picture of what the rads come with:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







They come with absolutely nothing, no instructions, nothing







As far as stacking goes I'm almost positive there are bracket accessories that you need. You're best bet is to check the aquatuning website and look at aquacomputer accessories. Sorry I can't be of any more help.


----------



## Sunreeper

*Robocop brings down watch thief in Edinburgh*

http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-edinburgh-east-fife-25919041


----------



## omegasama

very impressive build







, thanks for the measurement of the midpanel , will some be making mine . If you dont mind , can i also have the measurement of the aluminum sheet please ?

Regards


----------



## Midgethulk

Had to link sorry


----------



## Jacti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to link sorry


Was literall just about to post this xD


----------



## Jameswalt1

Lol, that's great...

Head's up to those following this build, I plan on posting the finished reveal tomorrow evening, the reveal will be something a little bit different... Stay tuned


----------



## Khaled G

Hey James, may I ask you a question ?

Did you consider using chrome coated Nickel tubes ?

I refresh this page EVERY hour waiting for the big reveal.


----------



## SlimThaShady123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khaled G*
> 
> Hey James, may I ask you a question ?
> 
> Did you consider using chrome coated Nickel tubes ?
> 
> I refresh this page EVERY hour waiting for the big reveal.


You and me both!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khaled G*
> 
> I refresh this page EVERY hour waiting for the big reveal.


So... much... pressure... must.... deliver....









Working on it!


----------



## wermad

Take your time


----------



## erayser

Yah... take your time and hurry... LOL


----------



## aaroc

more pictures


----------



## gr3nd3l

And I thought this was the big reveal...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## JottaD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr3nd3l*
> 
> And I thought this was the big reveal...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


LoL


----------



## Gogaijin




----------



## Jameswalt1

And..... Here we go ladies and gents..... Final pictures will be up later....

I hope you all enjoy the build as much as I enjoyed making it









-


----------



## erayser

Yah!!!! watching now.


----------



## kpoeticg

HAHA, love the intro!!!!

Great build james, anybody who didn't enjoy following this log would have to be blind. It's flawless.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> And..... Here we go ladies and gents..... Final pictures will be up later....
> 
> I hope you all enjoy the build as much as I enjoyed making it


Great presentation James! And nicely executed build!!


----------



## wthenshaw

Very well executed.


----------



## mbondPDX

Holy crap


----------



## Siopao

Bravo! What a beautiful build and great presentation!


----------



## fakeblood




----------



## Sulfatron

Oh man!!

Unbelievable rig James!! I thought no one could beat the 900CSQ build







but you managed to make an even more beautiful build than the CSQ..

Computer engineering at its best







Love it!!


----------



## Barefooter

Awesome video James! Can't wait for the pics!


----------



## gr3nd3l

Amazing video to go along with the amazing build.

Well done


----------



## rRansom

Can't watch the video right now. Currently at work and not allowed to stream from YT, so I'll have to wait until I get off later. For the pictures though, post all you like, James. Either way, I'm gonna be enjoying myself. [hoping that didn't sound wrong]


----------



## Jameswalt1

Thanks, everyone! Pics will be a few days, but here's one:


----------



## JambonJovi

You just did that to me! hahaha
Amazing!


----------



## seross69

No words to express how nice this is!!!!


----------



## CptAsian

Man, that looks great! I love how it turned out, very nice and tidy. Awesome work.


----------



## greywarden

Amazing build, I've been following it since the beginning, totally worth the long wait, and I learned a few things along the way, thanks so much for the contribution! Oh and that was a very well-shot and edited video


----------



## Jameswalt1

Thanks so much everyone! I'll have all of the final photos up in a few days







I think the video turned out pretty good given that I made it with my Surface Pro and Premiere Elements, it handled editing and rendering 1080p without a problem.

I have to say this forum drives me so much to want to do a good build, and honestly the fun is in the build for me, I didn't even plug this thing into a monitor yet. It's really great to have a forum with so many helpful and fun people.

Now that this build is basically done minus photos, I've almost got the build-itch already... But now I'm just not sure how I'll personally top this thing







Next build will have to be something smaller... mini atx most likely









Thanks again, I'll look back through to make sure I didn't miss any questions









PS: I can't express enough how much this thing weighs, I truly can't comfortably lift it by myself because of the cumbersome size, and I'm no weakling. It's on the verge of pushing the boundaries of the 900D's structural integrity for sure. I'll try and weigh it soon, but I'm thinking it's pushing 130-150 pounds (just a guess).


----------



## wisecrack

Awesome thank's for the entertainment and congrats on a STUNNING build!


----------



## wthenshaw

Did you decide against the spotlight LEDs in the end?


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Thanks so much everyone! I'll have all of the final photos up in a few days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the video turned out pretty good given that I made it with my Surface Pro and Premiere Elements, it handled editing and rendering 1080p without a problem.
> 
> I have to say this forum drives me so much to want to do a good build, and honestly the fun is in the build for me, I didn't even plug this thing into a monitor yet. It's really great to have a forum with so many helpful and fun people.
> 
> *Now that this build is basically done minus photos, I've almost got the build-itch already... But now I'm just not sure how I'll personally top this thing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next build will have to be something smaller... mini atx most likely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again, I'll look back through to make sure I didn't miss any questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I can't express enough how much this thing weighs, I truly can't comfortably lift it by myself because of the cumbersome size, and I'm no weakling. It's on the verge of pushing the boundaries of the 900D's structural integrity for sure. I'll try and weigh it soon, but I'm thinking it's pushing 130-150 pounds (just a guess).


How about maybe a quad 900D next . . . . . , (itx builds are just something to stub your toes on and trip over







)

"The Double Deuce" . . . . . . 2 long by 2 wide with a 2C delta t with quad titans / 290X's.

You could even add a pop out, elevating side panel a la Robocop's thigh holster and gun.

Would be nice to have another member in the AMS 840 club










Absolutely Great build and you make me ashamed for my lack of video creation ability . . . . damn you . .









You've raised the epic build rollout bar.

Darlene


----------



## omegasama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Thanks so much everyone! I'll have all of the final photos up in a few days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the video turned out pretty good given that I made it with my Surface Pro and Premiere Elements, it handled editing and rendering 1080p without a problem.
> 
> I have to say this forum drives me so much to want to do a good build, and honestly the fun is in the build for me, I didn't even plug this thing into a monitor yet. It's really great to have a forum with so many helpful and fun people.
> 
> Now that this build is basically done minus photos, I've almost got the build-itch already... But now I'm just not sure how I'll personally top this thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next build will have to be something smaller... mini atx most likely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again, I'll look back through to make sure I didn't miss any questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I can't express enough how much this thing weighs, I truly can't comfortably lift it by myself because of the cumbersome size, and I'm no weakling. It's on the verge of pushing the boundaries of the 900D's structural integrity for sure. I'll try and weigh it soon, but I'm thinking it's pushing 130-150 pounds (just a guess).


Hi james , just before you go away , please do not forget on me about the aluminum panel measurement. You build is so amazing that i want to mimic it









Regards


----------



## PCModderMike

Excited to see the final pics. You've outdone yourself with this one for sure. Good job.


----------



## unforgiven83

This build is out of this world, I have never seen anything like it. I have browse millions of site all over the world on the best build on water cool rig, This build right here by James should be in the Hall of Fame in the arena of Water Cooling Rigs. Just simply amazing, awesome, magnificent piece of art. Bravo James!!!!!! The Monalisa of PC


----------



## melodystyle2003

Like it very much, great job you did there


----------



## MR-e

epic is an understatement. this is too good, one day i hope to achieve a similar feet in a 350d









this should totally be water cooling rig of 2014!


----------



## Egami

Haha that was one awesome video James! I really liked the intro that gave the case pron that followed a bit of a story. The poses were strong and the acting wasn't interrupted by too much dialogue. 10/10 I'd say. Can't wait for the stills.


----------



## B3L13V3R

No' words, nor' meme's can express...


----------



## joejoe69

Absolutely stunning James!!


----------



## Anoxy

edit: nevermind.


----------



## Jameswalt1

A wee bit of eye candy... Again I'll take final pics over the next few days:

I'd like to also mention that that 24pin is so clean looking because of one of those E22 cable combs on the backside. Excellent product.

-




-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> How about maybe a quad 900D next . . . . . , (itx builds are just something to stub your toes on and trip over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> "The Double Deuce" . . . . . . 2 long by 2 wide with a 2C delta t with quad titans / 290X's.
> 
> You could even add a pop out, elevating side panel a la Robocop's thigh holster and gun.
> 
> Would be nice to have another member in the AMS 840 club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely Great build and you make me ashamed for my lack of video creation ability . . . . damn you . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've raised the epic build rollout bar.
> 
> Darlene


Lol I think I'm 900D'd out at this stage, but if I do it'll be the quad









Thanks for the kind words


----------



## iBored

Haha you intentionally waited for the new robocop movie to release before posting didn't you.
Nice planning


----------



## Jedson3614

Just out of curiosity where did the SLI bridge go from that recent pic ? i see the tubing going down, isn't a bridge required for the tri SLI ?


----------



## Signal-to-Noise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> Haha you intentionally waited for the new robocop movie to release before posting didn't you.
> Nice planning


I think everything that JamesWalt1 has done so far has been done _despite_ the new movie being released.









I don't think I've posted in here until now, but I wanted to express that this build is absolutely incredible! Very well-done and polished. Excellent work! Thank you for sharing your build experience with us.


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> Just out of curiosity where did the SLI bridge go from that recent pic ? i see the tubing going down, isn't a bridge required for the tri SLI ?


The bridge is there. You just can't see it from the angle the pictures are taken. It's right behind the acrylic tube that comes down from the left side memory block.


----------



## aaroc

awesome


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Hah, I totally saw a reflection of you off the case panel wearing a light blue shirt while zooming out in that first video shot... Nicely done video though. Would have been hilarious to see that "I'd buy that for a dollar" guy at the very end of the video, just to add a little humor.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> Hah, I totally saw a reflection of you off the case panel wearing a light blue shirt while zooming out in that first video shot... Nicely done video though. Would have been hilarious to see that "I'd buy that for a dollar" guy at the very end of the video, just to add a little humor.


it's so funny you mention that, I specifically had that clip ready to put at the end of the video and completely forgot!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Signal-to-Noise*
> 
> I think everything that JamesWalt1 has done so far has been done _despite_ the new movie being released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've posted in here until now, but I wanted to express that this build is absolutely incredible! Very well-done and polished. Excellent work! Thank you for sharing your build experience with us.


Thanks, and yes this build and the new movie is total coincidence! I have zero high hopes for the new movie


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> it's so funny you mention that, I specifically had that clip ready to put at the end of the video and completely forgot!
> Thanks, and yes this build and the new movie is total coincidence! I have zero high hopes for the new movie


About the movie, my friend had an interesting idea that they have only been showing pg stuff and have hold off on the more graphic stuff in order to pronote it more to the mainstream during prime time etc etc


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heracles*
> 
> About the movie, my friend had an interesting idea that they have only been showing pg stuff and have hold off on the more graphic stuff in order to pronote it more to the mainstream during prime time etc etc


Well I wish that were the case except that the movie is rated pg13, so the rest of what they're not showing is also pg









Not that you need extreme rated r violence to make a good movie, but the over the top violence was part of the magic in the original. We'll see, like I said I have no hopes for the new one and it's being released in the area of the year where studios send their crappy movies to die, but perhaps it'll at least be mildly entertaining, I mean hey, it can't be worse than Robocop 3 so its got that going for it


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Well I wish that were the case except that the movie is rated pg13, so the rest of what they're not showing is also pg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that you need extreme rated r violence to make a good movie, but the over the top violence was part of the magic in the original. We'll see, like I said I have no hopes for the new one and it's being released in the area of the year where studios send their crappy movies to die, but perhaps it'll at least be mildly entertaining, I mean hey, it can't be worse than Robocop 3 so its got that going for it


The least they could do is keep the Emilio bit with the toxic waste. Easily one of the most shocking and memorable scenes in the entire movie, aside from Murphy getting mutilated in the firing squad.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> The least they could do is keep the Emilio bit with the toxic waste. Easily one of the most shocking and memorable scenes in the entire movie, aside from Murphy getting mutilated in the firing squad.


And of course don't forget the data-spike to Clarence Boddicker's neck at the end









Booted 'er up for the first time last night connected to a monitor, I was a little worried because when it was on and I was taking photos/video of it the q-code was stuck on 34, which is usually not good. But it turned out to just be stuck on the American Megatrends "press F1 to enter bios" screen and everything was fine. GPU's are all evenly idling around 20 and maxing out around 35 during stress testing. CPU is idling around 40 and maxing out at 65 during stress testing (at 4.8 ghz, 1.375 vcore). This was all done very quickly in my dining room to make sure it booted ok and everything. The system is very very quiet, I love these fans! Here's my dining room setup (camera phone pic)







:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## rRansom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What display is that? Makes the 900D look normal sized.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rRansom*
> 
> What display is that? Makes the 900D look normal sized.


That's a 40 inch TV I just brought to the table to boot it up. My triple monitor setup in my upstairs entertainment room isn't very mobile


----------



## 107Spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> Hah, I totally saw a reflection of you off the case panel wearing a light blue shirt while zooming out in that first video shot... Nicely done video though. Would have been hilarious to see that "I'd buy that for a dollar" guy at the very end of the video, just to add a little humor.


Yes, I read this comment before I watched the video and holly hell! You MUST update the video with that in it!!!


----------



## erayser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Booted 'er up for the first time last night connected to a monitor, I was a little worried because when it was on and I was taking photos/video of it the q-code was stuck on 34, which is usually not good. But it turned out to just be stuck on the American Megatrends "press F1 to enter bios" screen and everything was fine. GPU's are all evenly idling around 20 and maxing out around 35 during stress testing. CPU is idling around 40 and maxing out at 65 during stress testing (at 4.8 ghz, 1.375 vcore). This was all done very quickly in my dining room to make sure it booted ok and everything. The system is very very quiet, I love these fans! Here's my dining room setup (camera phone pic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


We have a lot in common... besides tri-sli and acrylic tubing, we have the same wallpaper.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















Booting for the first time feels exciting and nerve racking at the same time... LOL. Congrats again on the success of this sexy beast.


----------



## 107Spartan

Thats an awesome wallpaper, where can I take a look at it? Hope there is a 1440p version.


----------



## Jedson3614

This build is just amazing, I really can see alot of effort and hard work went into the details the pictures offer. What a awesome build. I haven't seen many because I have only been here a year, but by far this is the best I have seen yet.


----------



## rRansom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> That's a 40 inch TV I just brought to the table to boot it up. My triple monitor setup in my upstairs entertainment room isn't very mobile


Cool. So it takes a 40 inch display to make the 900D normal sized looking [is that the correct term?







]? Fair enough.

Still looking forward to the pron shots.


----------



## Jedson3614

Is that a water cooled SLI bridge?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> Is that a water cooled SLI bridge?


No, it has custom robocop artwork on it however.


----------



## Jedson3614

I can not see the SLI bridge what the heck are those black 3 individual brackets that say ekwb going down in front of the video cards where the SLI bridge would be ? i get its part of the watercooling setup, I see the tubes, but what are they ?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> I can not see the SLI bridge what the heck are those black 3 individual brackets that say ekwb going down in front of the video cards where the SLI bridge would be ? i get its part of the watercooling setup, I see the tubes, but what are they ?


Those are the gpu block's ports. The sli bridge should be over towards the left. The 900D has a thick pillar and easily blocks of view of the sli bridge. I didn't seen one of those fancy evga bridges though







Quote:


>


----------



## Jedson3614

I get it now its being blocked by 900d case side lip or pillar, What is the actual naming for that area, I guess I never thought of it before ?


----------



## erayser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> I get it now its being blocked by 900d case side lip or pillar, What is the actual naming for that area, I guess I never thought of it before ?


It's the SLI bridge. James gave me his extra SLI bridge for my build (thanks James). Here is a shot of mine...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















James has one that says robocop.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Final photo's have been taken and will hopefully be uploaded tonight, about 40-50 total, although I may trim that down if there's too much redundancy


----------



## wermad

Dead or alive, I wants those pics


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Final photo's have been taken and will hopefully be uploaded tonight, about 40-50 total, although I may trim that down if there's too much redundancy


pics of you taking pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> pics of you taking pics or it didn't happen.













Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Here we go! 56k warning....


----------



## JambonJovi




----------



## RagingPwner

Incredible build!


----------



## Egami

So... where are the hard drives?









Just kidding. Absolutely incredible build James. Pure perfection.


----------



## morencyam

The symmetry makes my OCD happy. Amazing work James


----------



## TiezZ BE

This is the most beautiful desktop pc build "that still looks like a desktop pc" that i've ever seen.

Any chance of some videos while running and/or benchmarking this beauty with some bench results?


----------



## sinnedone

Looks amazing!









So how are you having some fun breaking it in? lol

A quick question for you, is your sleeving paracord or a plastic type? If paracord which kind? Thank you


----------



## erayser

Wow... Amazing photo's James. Can I bring my rig to SF for a photo shoot? I'll be up north for the Oracle World conference at Moscone Center in Novermber.









LOL... j.k on the photo shoot... but I'll be there for Oracle World. Nice work on the photo's.


----------



## wthenshaw

Such incredible work, came out beautiful.

Did you decide to ditch the led spot lights then?


----------



## wermad

Another motm in the bag, fo sho


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Another motm in the bag, fo sho


QFT


----------



## gr3nd3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Another motm in the bag, fo sho


^ This.

Absolutely amazing, pictures turned out great.


----------



## TamaDrumz76

That's fan-f'n-tastic.

I can't even imagine the kind of minesweeper and spreadsheets you're going to do with that thing.

(Where is the gun-holster?)


----------



## Krazee

Pure sex


----------



## Barefooter

PHENOMENAL! Absolutely phenomenal build! I saw the pics posted when I was at work but waited until I got home so I could see them on a bigger screen!

I think my favorite parts (they are all great) are the magnificent Bitspower fittings and the fans. The fan choice is perfect. The 8th picture the fan blades look chrome.

Hats off to you James and thank you for such a wonderful build log. One of my favorites!


----------



## kylelols

Beyond sex. Really fantastic job you've done here! so glad I got to see this bad boy unfold, serious props!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kylelols*
> 
> Beyond sex. Really fantastic job you've done here! so glad I got to see this bad boy unfold, serious props!


I definitely appreciate all of the comparisons to sexual intercourse








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> PHENOMENAL! Absolutely phenomenal build! I saw the pics posted when I was at work but waited until I got home so I could see them on a bigger screen!
> 
> I think my favorite parts (they are all great) are the magnificent Bitspower fittings and the fans. The fan choice is perfect. The 8th picture the fan blades look chrome.
> 
> Hats off to you James and thank you for such a wonderful build log. One of my favorites!


Thanks for the kind words!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Another motm in the bag, fo sho


Would be nice... not sure what's going on with MOTM lately though.... I'll hold out on entering on another site for a week or so, but it seems to have been abandoned. If I don't see any updates on the nom thread I'm entering on 3D Guru.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Looks amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how are you having some fun breaking it in? lol
> 
> A quick question for you, is your sleeving paracord or a plastic type? If paracord which kind? Thank you


Paracord, not sure what type, had them scratch made by Ensourced Custom Sleeved Cables
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> So... where are the hard drives?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding. Absolutely incredible build James. Pure perfection.


Thanks and for anyone who hadn't spotted the SSD, here's a pic, thanks wermad for linking to this handy mount in one of his 16 build logs last year










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks Jambon, this gif made my day!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erayser*
> 
> Wow... Amazing photo's James. Can I bring my rig to SF for a photo shoot? I'll be up north for the Oracle World conference at Moscone Center in Novermber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL... j.k on the photo shoot... but I'll be there for Oracle World. Nice work on the photo's.


Anytime


----------



## Katcilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Thanks and for anyone who hadn't spotted the SSD, here's a pic, thanks wermad for linking to this handy mount in one of his 16 build logs last year


Any chance of another link to that there SSD mount? Love the build by the way, absolutely stunning industrial look to it.


----------



## kingchris

well done big









just let me know when you enter motm, so i can pull my build


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingchris*
> 
> well done big
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just let me know when you enter motm, so i can pull my build











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katcilla*
> 
> Any chance of another link to that there SSD mount? Love the build by the way, absolutely stunning industrial look to it.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/ORICO-PCI25-2S-PCI-Slot-to-2-Dual-Bay-2-5-HDD-SSD-Rack-Expansion-Frame-Baffle-/300932840232?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4610febb28


----------



## Egami

Oh bugger! I remember now, saved the ssd holder details and all when they got posted! Oh the fail on my part


----------



## wermad

Obligatory LOTR meme


----------



## Katcilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ORICO-PCI25-2S-PCI-Slot-to-2-Dual-Bay-2-5-HDD-SSD-Rack-Expansion-Frame-Baffle-/300932840232?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4610febb28


Woo! Thank you sir.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Looking good James,nice pics and a nice clean build.

GWF.


----------



## Akadaka

Wow haven't come by this thread for a while I see it's pretty much finished this is very artistic James looks beast man..


----------



## Jameswalt1

This was cool to wake up to...


----------



## Signal-to-Noise

I bet! Awesome exposure!

This thing is unbelievably well-done. Thank you for sharing your build, James.


----------



## failwheeldrive

Congrats James, it's awesome to see your work get that kind of recognition.


----------



## abirli

i love your video james, thats awesome! fits so perfectly


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


lol.

every time I look at the finished pics of your build my wife hates you. I tend to blow my load when I see it and have nothing left for her. tremendous build you have and grats on the showing with the EK and Nvidia threads. What's next on the list, as now I feel I have a hole in my life now that this is done.


----------



## gr3nd3l

Congrats on the awesome exposure.
The build definitely deserves it!


----------



## Trissaayne

Great built very well done ,, Loved the video!!


----------



## MR-e

james can you edit the first post with a link to all the final pics?


----------



## Heracles

You also got featured On PCCG facebook page, (Australian version of Newegg)


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> james can you edit the first post with a link to all the final pics?


Consider it done (just did it)








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heracles*
> 
> You also got featured On PCCG facebook page, (Australian version of Newegg)


Nice catch! I found a couple of others also, truly awesome. DazMode, Watercooling Argentina and multiple others.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> every time I look at the finished pics of your build my wife hates you. I tend to blow my load when I see it and have nothing left for her. tremendous build you have and grats on the showing with the EK and Nvidia threads. What's next on the list, as now I feel I have a hole in my life now that this is done.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Such incredible work, came out beautiful.
> 
> Did you decide to ditch the led spot lights then?


Yeah, they're too cumbersome
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Obligatory LOTR meme
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This cracked me up








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Looking good James,nice pics and a nice clean build.
> 
> GWF.


Thanks!!


----------



## Heracles

Hey James

Just saw the remake of Robocop and whilst film is subjective I thought it was a really really well put together movie. It had a really well thought out story with a tasteful directive approach. Yes its PG13 so dont expect limbs blowing off but the film doesn't suffer. Gore wouldn't have made sense.

Definitely a B + movie at least


----------



## Jedson3614

That sort of build looks really cool also, i like the chrome tubing for the watercooling. its a nice clean look!


----------



## iamkraine

I noticed you've used paracord for each one of your builds. Ever consider using MDPC-X for sleeving?


----------



## mironccr345

Awesome build.


----------



## Sulfatron

My wife caught me staring at James's pics a couple of times, she thinks I'm crazy









Can't stop staring at this rig, simply awesome!! ROTM for sure


----------



## legoman786

First off... GORGEOUS!!

Secondly, I'm curious to know what the temps are.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Here we go! 56k warning....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hey, what color are the LEDs you're using in the reservoirs? They look blue, but I'm inclined to believe they're white.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Hey, what color are the LEDs you're using in the reservoirs? They look blue, but I'm inclined to believe they're white.


Your inclinations are correct









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> First off... GORGEOUS!!
> 
> Secondly, I'm curious to know what the temps are.


At around 50% on the pumps the gpu's are idling around 20, maxing at 35 and the CPU at 4.8 1.375 is idling in the high 30's and maxing around 65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamkraine*
> 
> I noticed you've used paracord for each one of your builds. Ever consider using MDPC-X for sleeving?


I have zero patience/time for sleeving, I ordered from-scratch modular cables from this guy, who uses paracord, he does stellar work.


----------



## failwheeldrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Your inclinations are correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At around 50% on the pumps the gpu's are idling around 20, maxing at 35 and the CPU at 4.8 1.375 is idling in the high 30's and maxing around 65
> I have zero patience/time for sleeving, I ordered from-scratch modular cables from this guy, who uses paracord, he does stellar work.


There are some good sleevers that use PET too (lutro and psychosleeve), but it'll be more expensive than ensourced. He does good work for the price (he did the cables in my old build) but after going custom with mdpc I don't think I could ever go back to paracord.


----------



## darwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> 19 dual rotary 90's and 24 single rotary 90's


Oh my god that's just the dual rotary fittings ...



The cost of this single machine is more then the average USA income, there are no words for the beauty of this...

But there are words for the cost ????


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> Oh my god that's just the dual rotary fittings ...
> 
> The cost of this single machine is more then the average USA income, there are no words for the beauty of this...
> 
> But there are words for the cost ????


Well you linked the wrong ones, but yeah still expensive..









It's these:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



For fun later I'll make a cart of ALL the fittings I actually used


----------



## IT Diva

For fun later I'll make a cart of ALL the fittings I actually used









You are a lot braver than I am, no doubt about it!

I'm sure I'm well over $2K, and likely closer to 3 for fittings.

If I ever figured it out really really close to where I couldn't deny it, I'd have a heart attack or a stroke or something for sure.

It seems like you can burn thru a $100 bill for one end of one piece of tubing sometimes.

Darlene


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> For fun later I'll make a cart of ALL the fittings I actually used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a lot braver than I am, no doubt about it!
> 
> I'm sure I'm well over $2K, and likely closer to 3 for fittings.
> 
> If I ever figured it out really really close to where I couldn't deny it, I'd have a heart attack or a stroke or something for sure.
> 
> It seems like you can burn thru a $100 bill for one end of one piece of tubing sometimes.
> 
> Darlene


Yeah I have sooooooo many fittings, both in the build and left over, not to mention the $1500+ of black bitspower fittings from my previous build. It's so true, a single complex routing can cost a fortune, but man it's fun having so many fittings that you can do what ever you want. I know you're in the same boat Darlene, the CPU/motherboard route in your limo build looks like someone from the family tree of mine







Easily the most fun of any build is a good ol' complex mainboard route


----------



## darwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Yeah I have sooooooo many fittings, both in the build and left over, not to mention the $1500+ of black bitspower fittings from my previous build. It's so true, a single complex routing can cost a fortune, but man it's fun having so many fittings that you can do what ever you want. I know you're in the same boat Darlene, the CPU/motherboard route in your limo build looks like someone from the family tree of mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easily the most fun of any build is a good ol' complex mainboard route


I just can't do it, I can't justify the price for extra fittings, I plan my loops to the fitting and if I have to get something I didn't plan for I get upset cause it's like $20 for the fitting plus another 5-10 in shipping so it's unreal how much they cost!! Not to mention the actual parts of the build!

I hate this hobbie lol but love it at the same time I have a basement full of good parts I need to sell I have literally like $3-4k in parts that I need to sell before I can finish my gold and black project!! Ugh so expensive 3x's 780ti's is over $2100+ tax in Canada


----------



## Jameswalt1

Please vote for the case I use in my next build, below!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1465435/poll-please-vote-for-the-case-used-in-my-next-build


----------



## MR-e

A lready onto the next build?! PLEASE GIVE ME A MOMENT TO CATCH MY BREATH!


----------



## zluo4377

This is an insanely awesome build! Such fabulous design! ****!


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> In no way do I want to start a console vs console conversation in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, if anyone wants to add me on Xbox live, my gamertag is vROBOCOPv (who would have thunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also thanks for all of the congrats messages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JW


Will be adding you, mine is JTHM FREAK8. BTW, I just got the One and am pretty impressed with it so far.
Not as impressed as I am with your build though. EFFING GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Heracles

You seen Robocop yet James?


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Please vote for the case I use in my next build, below!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1465435/poll-please-vote-for-the-case-used-in-my-next-build


Shaaazzzzaaaammmmmmmmm there Batman . . . .

Are you sure you're not part Robocop yourself,

Barely finished one and already planning the next
















I put the "Twins" builds on the back burner while I finish the "Limo", so I'll tidy them up when the Limo is done, but I'm ready for a break, lol . . .
















I'll be Medicare age this time next year, and if I'm not in the ground or a wheelchair, the plan is to build a Sport Light Aircraft.

Somehow, Flight Sim on multi GPU Xfire / Eyefinity setups aren't quite doing it for me anymore.

Ohhhhhh, . . . and go for the S3,

The Parvum is cute and unique, but it's still a trinket, and the S3 offers more flexibility and mod options.

Darlene


----------



## Egami

Voted for the S3 myself as well - until I read about the little extras comment by Imersa. Now seriously thinking I should have gone with the Parvum case instead. Damn.


----------



## omegasama

Thanks for ignoring me


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> For fun later I'll make a cart of ALL the fittings I actually used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a lot braver than I am, no doubt about it!
> 
> I'm sure I'm well over $2K, and likely closer to 3 for fittings.
> 
> If I ever figured it out really really close to where I couldn't deny it, I'd have a heart attack or a stroke or something for sure.
> 
> It seems like you can burn thru a $100 bill for one end of one piece of tubing sometimes.
> 
> Darlene


Closer to 3k,that's almost as much as my entire rig....It's feb now,how is the rig coming along,still the feb deadline....Also Happy B-day when it comes along....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Yeah I have sooooooo many fittings, both in the build and left over, not to mention the $1500+ of black bitspower fittings from my previous build. It's so true, a single complex routing can cost a fortune, but man it's fun having so many fittings that you can do what ever you want. I know you're in the same boat Darlene, the CPU/motherboard route in your limo build looks like someone from the family tree of mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easily the most fun of any build is a good ol' complex mainboard route


You have made one awesome build mate....Little girls dream of growing up to be princesses.i want to grow up dreaming of having enough fittings to make whatever turn i can possible think of in a loop....









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> Voted for the S3 myself as well - until I read about the little extras comment by Imersa. Now seriously thinking I should have gone with the Parvum case instead. Damn.


I also voted for the S3 and now wish i had voted for the parvum,didnt even know such a case existed until i looked it up....


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omegasama*
> 
> Thanks for ignoring me


What did I miss







???

The thread kind of blew up the last few days, I've been trying to reply to everyone, I may have overlooked your post while quoting people








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Shaaazzzzaaaammmmmmmmm there Batman . . . .
> 
> Are you sure you're not part Robocop yourself,
> 
> Barely finished one and already planning the next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put the "Twins" builds on the back burner while I finish the "Limo", so I'll tidy them up when the Limo is done, but I'm ready for a break, lol . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be Medicare age this time next year, and if I'm not in the ground or a wheelchair, the plan is to build a Sport Light Aircraft.
> 
> Somehow, Flight Sim on multi GPU Xfire / Eyefinity setups aren't quite doing it for me anymore.
> 
> Ohhhhhh, . . . and go for the S3,
> 
> The Parvum is cute and unique, but it's still a trinket, and the S3 offers more flexibility and mod options.
> 
> Darlene


lol. As soon as I was done I got the itch again, I can't help it, it's a sickness








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heracles*
> 
> You seen Robocop yet James?


Not yet... but people are saying it's pretty good if you leave comparisons to the original out of the theater, I'm sure I'll go next week, I mean I have to right?


----------



## sinnedone

I voted for that last black case. The EVGA one I believe, I like the look of it.


----------



## 107Spartan

Robocop us not released yet in the US that I know of, or I would have seen it by now for sure. Just ordered the 4k remastered version of the origional from amazon incase anyones else had the itch for it. I hear its well done.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *107Spartan*
> 
> Robocop us not released yet in the US that I know of, or I would have seen it by now for sure. Just ordered the 4k remastered version of the origional from amazon incase anyones else had the itch for it. I hear its well done.


Yeah it's in theaters next week. The 4k remaster of the original is stellar! All of the previous releases looked awful. Now I just want 20th Century Fox to do a remaster of the original Predator, it's always been one of the worst looking disks out there









I'm a bit of a movie nerd if anyone hadn't guessed, my personal collection is over 3000 at this point, roughly







I love collecting movie releases.


----------



## 107Spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> What did I miss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> The thread kind of blew up the last few days, I've been trying to reply to everyone, I may have overlooked your post while quoting people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol. As soon as I was done I got the itch again, I can't help it, it's a sickness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet... but people are saying it's pretty good if you leave comparisons to the original out of the theater, I'm sure I'll go next week, I mean I have to right?


Yah, I had the option of buying the normal DVD version the other day but I resisted... I knew that if I re-watch the old robocop Right before I see the new one I would be dissapointed... The fact that the previews show the new robocop still has his right hand already has me a little ticked... :-/ I do not want anything else about the old school version fresh in my mind to be bothered about.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Right now I'm pretty frustrated with Nvidia Surround on Windows 8.1. It was 80% fine in Windows 8 but I upgraded to 8.1 last night and it's nothing but a headache to get it running right. Crysis 3 crashes and flickers non stop, Battlefield 4 has similar flickering issues as well has performance problems... I was honestly ok to put up with the very few issues in Windows 8 but seriously Surround is just too much work to get working right, I'm done with it. I want a single large monitor, and 4k is too infantile right now so I 'm going to order a Dell u3014 later tonight







and I'll just put my triple monitor setup and stand on craigslist.


----------



## zucciniknife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Right now I'm pretty frustrated with Nvidia Surround on Windows 8.1. It was 80% fine in Windows 8 but I upgraded to 8.1 last night and it's nothing but a headache to get it running right. Crysis 3 crashes and flickers non stop, Battlefield 4 has similar flickering issues as well has performance problems... I was honestly ok to put up with the very few issues in Windows 8 but seriously Surround is just too much work to get working right, I'm done with it. I want a single large monitor, and 4k is too infantile right now so I 'm going to order a Dell u3014 later tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I'll just put my triple monitor setup and stand on craigslist.


I almost wish I hadn't pulled the trigger on my stand and monitors. You could just sell one of your monitors and then buy an x-star. Should still fit on the stand.

Either way, 1440p monitors are fantastic.


----------



## Anoxy

I've got a U3014 myself and I'm pretty happy with it. Obviously can't get that 120Hz overclock, but it doesn't bother me....i'm a casual gamer not a competitive FPS player.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Went ahead and ordered the u3014. Before my three monitors I had a u2711, I always kind of missed the color and resolution. Did some prime 1 day shipping, will be here Monday


----------



## K62-RIG

Just noticed this James - well done mate







https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=737486639604129&set=a.133985876620878.19519.130554466964019&type=1&theater


----------



## failwheeldrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Right now I'm pretty frustrated with Nvidia Surround on Windows 8.1. It was 80% fine in Windows 8 but I upgraded to 8.1 last night and it's nothing but a headache to get it running right. Crysis 3 crashes and flickers non stop, Battlefield 4 has similar flickering issues as well has performance problems... I was honestly ok to put up with the very few issues in Windows 8 but seriously Surround is just too much work to get working right, I'm done with it. I want a single large monitor, and 4k is too infantile right now so I 'm going to order a Dell u3014 later tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I'll just put my triple monitor setup and stand on craigslist.


How about the Asus Swift? Would be an awesome single monitor setup. That, or an Overlord Tempest. 120hz 1440p ftw.

edit: nvm, see you already ordered the Dell lol. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *failwheeldrive*
> 
> How about the Asus Swift? Would be an awesome single monitor setup. That, or an Overlord Tempest. 120hz 1440p ftw.
> 
> edit: nvm, see you already ordered the Dell lol. Hope you enjoy it!


I considered those, but I really want something bigger - 30inch+, and when it comes down to it the color and image quality on the high end Dell ips monitors is remarkable. Really amazing to look at, in both games and photo editing etc..


----------



## erayser

I almost pulled the trigger in updating my Windows 7 Ultimate to Windows 8 Pro > 8.1. I have the upgrade disk sitting on my desk, but started to research before upgrading. I read a lot of issues in the GeForce forums with 8.1 and NVidia surround. I love my NVidia Surround setup... especially since I just bought a NVidia 3D Vision 2 kit. All my games became new again since getting my 3D kit.... oh... and Tomb Raider 2013 in Tri-Surround + Ultra settings + 3D... OMG.... words can't explain how well done that game is in 3D. I just can't take a chance on Windows 8.1 messing up my NVidia Surround setup... since that is how I prefer to game.

Why not just do a fresh install of Windows 7 and keep the tri-surround setup?


----------



## Jameswalt1

I love windows 8 in general, and yes 8.1 has surround issues but surround also kind of always has nagging issues in one way or another, it's just not a 100% consistent and supported experience. I had fun with it for a while, but it's too impractical for sustainable use. I'm excited to have a dell ips again


----------



## omegasama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> What did I miss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> The thread kind of blew up the last few days, I've been trying to reply to everyone, I may have overlooked your post while quoting people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.


Lol ok , thought that you ignore me







. asked if it is possible to have the measurement for the Back aluminum panel you made .

Regards


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omegasama*
> 
> Lol ok , thought that you ignore me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . asked if it is possible to have the measurement for the Back aluminum panel you made .
> 
> Regards


With it already being installed it's impossible for me to get exact measurements, sorry









Nice feature on Corsair's page


----------



## gr3nd3l

Congrats on another well deserved feature


----------



## oelkanne

Well Sir i must say...The Thing you created is Godlike







Sooo epic...couldnt find the words to express myself....









You gave me some Idea´s for my Build thats gonna start with the next Graphics generation... And the cost from the Bitspower Order....hmmm...my Girlfriend kills me this Time. My BloodRed Fittings costs also 1000€ The Hell expensive but worth every single cent in my eyes.

But i wonder how it looks if the Front have some Smoked "ROBOCOP" painted









Thanks for showing the World what it looks like to have a "Computer" . People like you truly Inspired me to do something simular with mine.
Epicness has no words only pictures









Also have a question about these Acrylic Tubing. Since im waiting in Germany to show Monsoon Stuff...I´ve heared some Rumors that the Tubing with the Bitspower Fittings "must" clean as Hell....And you gotta be carefull to connect them....True words spoken????

Appriciate youre Work and stealing some Ideas


----------



## Khaled G

I'll just leave this here


----------



## dcyoung

how do you deal with the build being over.... after a long dedicated build (be it cars, computers or other projects) im always anxious, like there is something that must need work that i just haven't found yet ha.


----------



## ledzepp3

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> And..... Here we go ladies and gents..... Final pictures will be up later....
> 
> I hope you all enjoy the build as much as I enjoyed making it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -






Let the ***s begin.


----------



## vlps5122

sick


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dcyoung*
> 
> how do you deal with the build being over.... after a long dedicated build (be it cars, computers or other projects) im always anxious, like there is something that must need work that i just haven't found yet ha.


Here's how I personally deal with it, seems to work well for me: How to stop computer building addiction right after a completed build

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khaled G*
> 
> I'll just leave this here
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oelkanne*
> 
> Well Sir i must say...The Thing you created is Godlike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo epic...couldnt find the words to express myself....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You gave me some Idea´s for my Build thats gonna start with the next Graphics generation... And the cost from the Bitspower Order....hmmm...my Girlfriend kills me this Time. My BloodRed Fittings costs also 1000€ The Hell expensive but worth every single cent in my eyes.
> 
> But i wonder how it looks if the Front have some Smoked "ROBOCOP" painted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for showing the World what it looks like to have a "Computer" . People like you truly Inspired me to do something simular with mine.
> Epicness has no words only pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also have a question about these Acrylic Tubing. Since im waiting in Germany to show Monsoon Stuff...I´ve heared some Rumors that the Tubing with the Bitspower Fittings "must" clean as Hell....And you gotta be carefull to connect them....True words spoken????
> 
> Appriciate youre Work and stealing some Ideas


Thanks for the kind words! Not sure what you mean regarding the tube... my approach to cutting and fitting it together is pretty relaxed, there's nothing to worry about. Whoever said that hasn't used it. The only thing to be careful with is c48 fittings, they only have one o ring, stick with using c47's (2 o rings)


----------



## LucaZPF

Good one,
this is mine:


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LucaZPF*
> 
> Good one,
> this is mine:


nice, what are you using for a steadicam?


----------



## mbondPDX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LucaZPF*
> 
> Good one,
> this is mine:


It looks like the top radiator fan closest to the exhaust is missing a screw.

James, words can't express how impressive this build is. Can't wait to see what you do next!


----------



## Anoxy

Hey James, another question about your reservoirs. How many LEDs are you running on each?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Hey James, another question about your reservoirs. How many LEDs are you running on each?


4 each. When sleeved it's impossible to fit more than 4 individual because the slot is way too small. If they were all on the same wire in a custom configuration then you could fit all 6. But honestly I wouldn't want it brighter than it is with 4, I think it's perfect.


----------



## Anoxy

Sweet, thanks. I will be ordering 4 white LEDs then. Any recommendations, or are they all pretty much the same?


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> 4 each. When sleeved it's impossible to fit more than 4 individual because the slot is way too small. If they were all on the same wire in a custom configuration then you could fit all 6. But honestly I wouldn't want it brighter than it is with 4*, I think it's perfect.*


I do as well. the only thing I would change on this masterpiece is the ownership. please bring my new Robocop computer with you to vegas next time your are here. I will even pick you up at the airport in a super stretch limo.


----------



## gr3nd3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> I do as well. the only thing I would change on this masterpiece is the ownership. please bring my new Robocop computer with you to vegas next time your are here. I will even pick you up at the airport in a super stretch limo.


I will chip in for the limo is we can share ownership


----------



## YP5 Toronto

as usual... great build.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Thought you Robocop fans would get a kick out of this.


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr3nd3l*
> 
> I will chip in for the limo is we can share ownership


deal


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> deal


You know you'll both have to pry it out of James' cold, dead hands right?


----------



## 107Spartan

Saw the new robocop movie, it rocks!


----------



## 107Spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> 4 each. When sleeved it's impossible to fit more than 4 individual because the slot is way too small. If they were all on the same wire in a custom configuration then you could fit all 6. But honestly I wouldn't want it brighter than it is with 4, I think it's perfect.


Good, I only ordered 4 LED's for my Aquaris res.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *107Spartan*
> 
> Good, I only ordered 4 LED's for my Aquaris res.


4 singles or 2 doubles?


----------



## SinatraFan

Super clean build!


----------



## 107Spartan

I ordered 2 doubles. Think they were xspc brand. Frozen cpu charges 10$ shipping minimum it seems so bought from ebay.


----------



## 107Spartan

My 900d case came in yesterday. its huge and incredible looking. Worth every penny,...all 33,000 of them.


----------



## Akadaka

James do you think this build is better than 900CSQ?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> James do you think this build is better than 900CSQ?


I think this build is waaaaaaayyyyyyy better than 900CSQ. 900CSQ looks like amateur hour compared to this. 900CSQ was mainly a test with acrylic tubing (there were hardly any builds then done with all acrylic tubing) and the 900D.


----------



## Akadaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I think this build is waaaaaaayyyyyyy better than 900CSQ. 900CSQ looks like amateur hour compared to this. 900CSQ was mainly a test with acrylic tubing (there were hardly any builds then done with all acrylic tubing) and the 900D.


I agree Robocop is a masterpiece you should get mod of the year! lol


----------



## Jameswalt1

Ok so next build's case has been selected, just need help choosing a name...









Name my next build


----------



## Akadaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Ok so next build's case has been selected, just need help choosing a name...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name my next build


I like the new NZXT H440 case.


----------



## Akadaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Ok so next build's case has been selected, just need help choosing a name...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name my next build


But I see you have already picked one.


----------



## Jameswalt1

I've got my new u3014 hooked up and ditched the triple monitor setup







I can't express enough how happy with it I am. The color is astonishing. When set to game mode the response time is excellent and I can't personally detect any input lag at all. I couldn't be happier. Some quick pics:


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I've got my new u3014 hooked up and ditched the triple monitor setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't express enough how happy with it I am. The color is astonishing. When set to game mode the response time is excellent and I can't personally detect any input lag at all. I couldn't be happier. Some quick pics:


Just a thought but a 21:9 monitor would look good on that wall, that way you get a slightly wider FOV but no multi-monitor problems


----------



## gr3nd3l

The Robocop poster above the monitor is the best part of the shot


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heracles*
> 
> Just a thought but a 21:9 monitor would look good on that wall, that way you get a slightly wider FOV but no multi-monitor problems


I had looked at those, but most are too small, and none are high res Dell IPS. I really like these high end dell monitors, once you see one in person it's hard to accept anything else. Plus the 30" is plenty big. Bear in mind that first photo has some slight wide angle distortion making the monitor seem smaller than it is, in relation to the wall.

Also, friendly spoiler reminder to eliminate repeated photo's


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I had looked at those, but most are too small, and none are high res Dell IPS. I really like these high end dell monitors, once you see one in person it's hard to accept anything else. Plus the 30" is plenty big. Bear in mind that first photo has some slight wide angle distortion making the monitor seem smaller than it is, in relation to the wall.
> 
> Also, friendly spoiler reminder to eliminate repeated photo's


Does Dell not have a 30+ 4K Ultrawide in the pipeLine?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heracles*
> 
> Does Dell not have a 30+ 4K Ultrawide in the pipeLine?


Not sure, but 4k is too infantile to be affordable (especially if it's a pro dell) and in order for a wider monitor to have decent vertical size it would have to be at least close to 40". A 30" ultra wide monitor is very short.


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Not sure, but 4k is too infantile to be affordable (especially if it's a pro dell) and in order for a wider monitor to have decent vertical size it would have to be at least close to 40". A 30" ultra wide monitor is very short.


34 inches I believe was the rumoured size


----------



## Akadaka

Looks good this looks like a improvement from the U3011 was too grainy in my opinion.


----------



## Akadaka

James I how do I change my icons on my games in metro I forgot how you said you do it..


----------



## Akadaka

Don't worry I can remember it OblyTile.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> Don't worry I can remember it OblyTile.


For the steam games I use pin-to-steam, for the few others I used obly tile


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I've got my new u3014 hooked up and ditched the triple monitor setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't express enough how happy with it I am. The color is astonishing. When set to game mode the response time is excellent and I can't personally detect any input lag at all. I couldn't be happier. Some quick pics:


With all of that wall space, it seems like you'd go for an immersive experience, and get something a tad bit bigger, like a 42 inch screen. I currently have a 32 inch 3D HDTV by LG, but with all the extra wall space I have, I regret not going bigger. It's great for watching 3D movies and such, and the clarity is amazing, but I just wished I would have gone bigger in the long run. This is a shot of my current setup, minus the stuff to the left and right.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> With all of that wall space, it seems like you'd go for an immersive experience, and get something a tad bit bigger, like a 42 inch screen. I currently have a 32 inch 3D HDTV by LG, but with all the extra wall space I have, I regret not going bigger. It's great for watching 3D movies and such, and the clarity is amazing, but I just wished I would have gone bigger in the long run. This is a shot of my current setup, minus the stuff to the left and right.


30" is plenty for me when the monitor is right in front of my face. Plus as I mentioned I could never go back from the higher resolution and color quality of a high end dell. Perhaps in a year or so when 4k has grown up and there are large displays available I may get one. But 30" is perfect in my opinion.

Also what you don't see in that picture is that on the other wall I have a 60" Samsung tv along with home theater system and Xbox One, I also have an hdmi cable hooked up to that from my computer if I want to use it, but I really prefer the 30" dell.


----------



## aaroc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> 30" is plenty for me when the monitor is right in front of my face. Plus as I mentioned I could never go back from the higher resolution and color quality of a high end dell. Perhaps in a year or so when 4k has grown up and there are large displays available I may get one. But 30" is perfect in my opinion.
> 
> Also what you don't see in that picture is that on the other wall I have a 60" Samsung tv along with home theater system and Xbox One, I also have an hdmi cable hooked up to that from my computer if I want to use it, but I really prefer the 30" dell.


picture!


----------



## iamkraine

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I've got my new u3014 hooked up and ditched the triple monitor setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't express enough how happy with it I am. The color is astonishing. When set to game mode the response time is excellent and I can't personally detect any input lag at all. I couldn't be happier. Some quick pics:






Sick set up bro. I would totally center that picture frame above the monitor tho


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamkraine*
> 
> 
> Sick set up bro. I would totally center that picture frame above the monitor tho


Ha, I will, I slid my desk over from where it was to make sure the door didn't touch Robocop when it was opened all the way


----------



## rob3342421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Here we go! 56k warning....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Lots of pics!


sweet build is it dual loop or one loop?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rob3342421*
> 
> sweet build is it dual loop or one loop?


Thanks! Two loops


----------



## Terrorbyte

Very nice build.


----------



## Zooty Cat

James all I can say is





































What kind of ridged tubing fitting are you using? I like yours because they are not too fat.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zooty Cat*
> 
> James all I can say is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of ridged tubing fitting are you using? I like yours because they are not too fat.


check the op (opening post)


----------



## redxmaverick

Queue the Robocop theme.

This is one sick build!


----------



## JambonJovi

James, have you watched the 4K remastered Blu-ray you got yet ?


----------



## Zooty Cat

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zooty Cat*
> 
> James all I can say is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of ridged tubing fitting are you using? I like yours because they are not too fat.






Thanks some how I missed it.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> James, have you watched the 4K remastered Blu-ray you got yet ?


Indeed. It's an excellent release!


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Indeed. It's an excellent release!


Was it the director's cut, or theatrical version in 4K? ...I prefer the director's cut much better because of the carnage done to Murphy.

I also wasn't expecting Murphy to look like that in the 2014 version when they striped away his robotic suit. Disturbing, but cool.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> Was it the director's cut, or theatrical version in 4K? ...I prefer the director's cut much better because of the carnage done to Murphy.
> 
> I also wasn't expecting Murphy to look like that in the 2014 version when they striped away his robotic suit. Disturbing, but cool.


It's the original x-rated version, just like the original blu ray release a few years ago. Even the last few DVD releases from the last 5-10 years have been the x rated version.


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> It's the original x-rated version, just like the original blu ray release a few years ago. Even the last few DVD releases from the last 5-10 years have been the x rated version.


You seen the new Robocop yet James?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heracles*
> 
> You seen Robocop yet James?


Not yet! I've been so incredibly busy with work I haven't been to the theater in a while. Although I did go see the Lego movie with the family - which was "awesome"


----------



## freakb18c1

lol awesome build love the youtube video!


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Not yet! I've been so incredibly busy with work I haven't been to the theater in a while. Although I did go see the Lego movie with the family - which was "awesome"


:/ oh well. Lego hasn't even come out in Australia yet :/


----------



## nas1819

This thing is badass James, do you happen to know the automotive paint codes for the satin metal and piano black? Thanks


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nas1819*
> 
> This thing is badass James, do you happen to know the automotive paint codes for the satin metal and piano black? Thanks


The Satin Metal is a Kia color and the code is STM. The black is just any pure black base with clearcoat.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Not yet! I've been so incredibly busy with work I haven't been to the theater in a while. Although I did go see the Lego movie with the family - which was "awesome"


If you're a diehard fan of the Verhoven cult classic (which I am), then you might not like this one as much. I'm upset with how they didn't give any significance to the one liners from the original movie they saw fit to emulate.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> If you're a diehard fan of the Verhoven cult classic (which I am), then you might not like this one as much. I'm upset with how they didn't give any significance to the one liners from the original movie they saw fit to emulate.


I figured. I'll see it eventually and when I do I'll leave my expectations at the door









I'm also a big fan of Verhoven's movies in general. From Robocop to Total Recall, Basic Instict (fantastic noir), Starship Troopers and, dare I say it, Showgirls









On another topic, my next build (Titanfall themed) is almost ready to begin and the build log should be started in the next week or two


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> On another topic, my next build (Titanfall themed) is almost ready to begin and the build log should be started in the next week or two


No doubt it'll be equally as impressive as your Robocop build. My current build is my second water cooling venture, so I'm trying to take my time with it by learning from my mistakes, and learning from the best.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> No doubt it'll be equally as impressive as your Robocop build. My current build is my second water cooling venture, so I'm trying to take my time with it by learning from my mistakes, and learning from the best.


Well "Liquidator" is turning out to be quite a beast!


----------



## VAL79

James my friend, I just want to say that you are my new inspiration. I'm getting ready to do my first build ever. After seeing what you have done here I will be printing out a poster-size picture of your Robocop build and I will be putting it on my wall to look at everyday. Thank you!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VAL79*
> 
> James my friend, I just want to say that you are my new inspiration. I'm getting ready to do my first build ever. After seeing what you have done here I will be printing out a poster-size picture of your Robocop build and I will be putting it on my wall to look at everyday. Thank you!


Thanks so much for the kind words!


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Well "Liquidator" is turning out to be quite a beast!


I'll start on the leak testing this week, and possibly look into rigid copper wiring.


----------



## Heracles

Call me greedy but I'm just chilling here waiting for James's new build....

Your one my favorite PC artist's man


----------



## 107Spartan

Titanfall build!? Should be AMAZING. James, keep me in mind if u find any extra leftover supplies u want to sell


----------



## 107Spartan

Make sure you post a link to the new build log here when u start it.


----------



## daveys93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> And..... Here we go ladies and gents..... Final pictures will be up later....
> 
> I hope you all enjoy the build as much as I enjoyed making it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I love my build, I really do, especially now that I am in the process of putting in my second GPU so I have that sweet multi-GPU water-cooling goodness. I used to compare my build to your green build and be like next time I will aim for this... but now that I have seen this, I give up. The words, there are none.


----------



## Jameswalt1

New build log:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1476225/sponsored-parvum-titanfall


----------



## rene mauricio

I just found this topic today and I am blown away! I am a HUGE RoboCop fan. As such I am just a tiny bit disappointed with the water cooling. The reservoirs look like they could have been NUKE canisters - but the liquid color is off.











Then again, judging by the video in the first post, NUKE did not come to be until RoboCop 2, nor did Murphy ever take any himself. I guess I can understand the clear liquid, but still. _I'd buy that for a dollar._


----------



## Jameswalt1

Hey everyone, I'd appreciate the vote for Mod of the Month if you think this build deserves it!









http://www.overclock.net/t/1475684/mod-of-the-month-march-voting-closing-april-1st


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Hey everyone, I'd appreciate the vote for Mod of the Month if you think this build deserves it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1475684/mod-of-the-month-march-voting-closing-april-1st


Ooooohhh man...this is gonna be a tough one James! Good luck!


----------



## Sulfatron

Voted!! ... For James of course...


----------



## Jameswalt1

Thanks guys!


----------



## JambonJovi

Voted









MOTM #2 in the bag James


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Voted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOTM #2 in the bag James


We all know he will making #3 with his Titanfall build too


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Voted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOTM #2 in the bag James
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all know he will making #3 with his Titanfall build too
Click to expand...

IIRC, sponsored builds are not eligible for MoTM.

or are they?

D.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> We all know he will making #3 with his Titanfall build too


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> IIRC, sponsored builds are not eligible for MoTM.


Nope. They're not.

But If they were, it would be a hattrick for sure


----------



## Jameswalt1

Thanks everyone








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> IIRC, sponsored builds are not eligible for MoTM.
> 
> or are they?
> 
> D.


Correct, Titanfall build won't qualify


----------



## wthenshaw

Oh yeah, darn it


----------



## Neo Zuko

I love the look of it. Is it safe to use all those connections over bent hardlines?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> I love the look of it. Is it safe to use all those connections over bent hardlines?


Are you referring to the hold-strength of the C47 fittings? If so, yes the hold is very solid. So solid that you could literally tighten a C47 fitting to a block by holding and turning the connecting tube.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Are you referring to the hold-strength of the C47 fittings? If so, yes the hold is very solid. So solid that you could literally tighten a C47 fitting to a block by holding and turning the connecting tube.


More so on the number of connections and using lots of adapter fittings. Any issues with leaks? I may use this approach of less bends with more fittings myself.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> More so on the number of connections and using lots of adapter fittings.


Extremely safe. The connections are very solid.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Extremely safe. The connections are very solid.


Good to know. I like the steam works look over organic bends.


----------



## aaroc

Voted!


----------



## gr3nd3l

Glad to see the mod of the month finally going again.
Voted!


----------



## iamkraine

Looks like you got this thing in the bag.


----------



## Neo Zuko

"That award is coming with me... Dead or Alive"


----------



## Jameswalt1

I appreciate all of the votes!


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I appreciate all of the votes!


Congrats on another well deserved MOTM James!

So what's coming up next on your build list man?









I'm getting geared up to start on mine. Something a little different if you'd like to check it out... My Mid-Lif Cry-System


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Congrats on another well deserved MOTM James!
> 
> So what's coming up next on your build list man?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting geared up to start on mine. Something a little different if you'd like to check it out... My Mid-Lif Cry-System


Thanks!

New build already started: http://www.overclock.net/t/1476225/sponsored-parvum-titanfall

Checking out yours now...


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> New build already started: http://www.overclock.net/t/1476225/sponsored-parvum-titanfall
> 
> Checking out yours now...


Sponsored! Nice....you da man









You need to update your sig with the Titianfall log! I've been missing out


----------



## Capt

Now that you won the contest, you can mail me the rig and I'll take care of the rest.


----------



## kalvin37

What a marvelous job! Congrats


----------



## narmour

This is one of the best quality builds I have ever seen on the site, well done and congrats on the MOTM.


----------



## Revolution996

Well done on a superb build, hats off, now that's what I call `self induced OCD`.....brilliant.






































Revo.


----------



## Zyzzyx

This might be the most beautiful display of technology I have ever seen.


----------



## Neo Zuko

That's due to the talented engineers at Cyberdine Systems...


----------



## slothiraptor

Wow! Clear water looks great with those fittings and acrylic tubing.


----------



## Imouto

Didn't know porn was allowed here lol.

That was beyond sexy.


----------



## kpoeticg

Congrats on the MOTM James. You definitely earned it!!!


----------



## AcutusVentus

Can the OP list specifically what acrylic tubing he used, and what diameter fittings he used pretty please


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcutusVentus*
> 
> Can the OP list specifically what acrylic tubing he used, and what diameter fittings he used pretty please


E22 12mm/10mm Tube, Bitspower C47 fittings (only one size)


----------



## AcutusVentus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> E22 12mm/10mm Tube, Bitspower C47 fittings (only one size)


Thanks! Once again great job on this build. You have given me inspiration for my upcoming build. I wanted to do a clear acrylic chrome fitting build but thought it would look bad.....I think again. I will be doing almost this exact color scheme except in a corsair 450d with one gtx 780, with 240mm radiators in the top and front.


----------



## AcutusVentus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> E22 12mm/10mm Tube, Bitspower C47 fittings (only one size)


could you link me to where you got your bitspower black sparkle c47 fittings? I will be using almost exactly the same fittings. I will be using the triple rotary ones you are using for most of your 90 degree bends, and of course just the straight connections for mounting on my gpu/radiators. I am new to watercooling and could not find just c47 fittings on bitspower's website. I know the tubing you linked me is 10mm ID 12 mm OD, but there is no such category on bitspower. Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## failwheeldrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcutusVentus*
> 
> could you link me to where you got your bitspower black sparkle c47 fittings? I will be using almost exactly the same fittings. I will be using the triple rotary ones you are using for most of your 90 degree bends, and of course just the straight connections for mounting on my gpu/radiators. I am new to watercooling and could not find just c47 fittings on bitspower's website. I know the tubing you linked me is 10mm ID 12 mm OD, but there is no such category on bitspower. Thanks for the help in advance.


Not sure where James got them, but performance-pcs and frozencpu both have a wide variety of BP fittings. PPCs tends to be a bit cheaper, but frozencpu normally has a wider selection from my experience.

If you want to order direct from Bitspower, here's a link to the C47 on their website: http://bitspower.com/html/product/pro_show.aspx?num=81091677&kind2=53


----------



## AcutusVentus

Also, I see you have lots of triple rotary 90 degree fittings floating in your lines to accomplish bends where the tubes normally would. Are those female to female fittings? I would think they are however I cannot find any online. Anyone able to find this

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/19620/ex-tub-1804/Bitspower_G_14_Matte_Black_90_Degree_Triple_Rotary_Fitting_Adapter_Female_to_Female_BP-MBMSR3D.html#blank

in black sparkle will have my eternal gratefulness (and a rep). Please correct me if that is not what he is using to connect those floating pipes and make those 90 degree bends.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcutusVentus*
> 
> Also, I see you have lots of triple rotary 90 degree fittings floating in your lines to accomplish bends where the tubes normally would. Are those female to female fittings? I would think they are however I cannot find any online. Anyone able to find this
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/19620/ex-tub-1804/Bitspower_G_14_Matte_Black_90_Degree_Triple_Rotary_Fitting_Adapter_Female_to_Female_BP-MBMSR3D.html#blank
> 
> in black sparkle will have my eternal gratefulness (and a rep). Please correct me if that is not what he is using to connect those floating pipes and make those 90 degree bends.


(single rotary - cleaner looking):

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_346_393_611_624&products_id=25812

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_346_393_611_624&products_id=29045

(there's also these which I'm using in my new build):

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_346_393_620&products_id=39585

(C47):

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=27585
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *failwheeldrive*
> 
> Not sure where James got them, but performance-pcs and frozencpu both have a wide variety of BP fittings. PPCs tends to be a bit cheaper, but frozencpu normally has a wider selection from my experience.


I usually shop at Frozen, PPC and DazMode depending on who has what in-stock. Don't be deterred by the fact that @Dazmode is in Canada, they ship super fast and always have stuff in-stock. I don't see that shop mentioned enough here, it's a great alternative to PPC and FCPU.


----------



## Neo Zuko

This build is begging for motorized retractable guns. How many fittings would that take?


----------



## AcutusVentus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcutusVentus*
> 
> Also, I see you have lots of triple rotary 90 degree fittings floating in your lines to accomplish bends where the tubes normally would. Are those female to female fittings? I would think they are however I cannot find any online. Anyone able to find this
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/19620/ex-tub-1804/Bitspower_G_14_Matte_Black_90_Degree_Triple_Rotary_Fitting_Adapter_Female_to_Female_BP-MBMSR3D.html#blank
> 
> in black sparkle will have my eternal gratefulness (and a rep). Please correct me if that is not what he is using to connect those floating pipes and make those 90 degree bends.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> (single rotary - cleaner looking):
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_346_393_611_624&products_id=25812
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_346_393_611_624&products_id=29045
> 
> (there's also these which I'm using in my new build):
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_346_393_620&products_id=39585
> 
> (C47):
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=27585
> I usually shop at Frozen, PPC and DazMode depending on who has what in-stock. Don't be deterred by the fact that @Dazmode is in Canada, they ship super fast and always have stuff in-stock. I don't see that shop mentioned enough here, it's a great alternative to PPC and FCPU.


Thanks for the links, but I just need this exact part and
a) no where has it
b) It is actually 2 parts and I do not realize it because I am a wc noob.

Here is a pic of what part i am looking for


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcutusVentus*
> 
> Thanks for the links, but I just need this exact part and
> a) no where has it
> b) It is actually 2 parts and I do not realize it because I am a wc noob.
> 
> Here is a pic of what part i am looking for


Each of those bends consist of the items I linked: 1. A single rotary 90 female-female, 2. Each female end has a C47 attached


----------



## Jack Pepsi

This really is a work of art.










You deserve the MoTM award.


----------



## Dazmode

Thank you for positive feedback James. This is stunning build. Will you use computer or re-use parts for next project?


----------



## slump

So amazing !
Love its.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dazmode*
> 
> Thank you for positive feedback James. This is stunning build. Will you use computer or re-use parts for next project?


NP. No the new build is entirely separate


----------



## vaporizer

gratz on MOTM. the build was the bomb-dizzel. well deserved.


----------



## AcutusVentus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Each of those bends consist of the items I linked: 1. A single rotary 90 female-female, 2. Each female end has a C47 attached


Ahh thank you! Never would have figured that out


----------



## Angrychair

that is how to plumb


----------



## john83pp

Congratulation amazing build


----------



## john83pp

Love it tatatataaaaaaata tatatataaaaaaaaa


----------



## Tweakin

Speechless...


----------



## sunset1

im not sure what I liked more, the intro movie..
the photography or the build .. all top notch.. now if I could only get good at one ;>
congrats. I actually really liked the photos of the components the way you layed them out.. surprised me..
sunset1


----------



## streetsports

Wow...I wish I could do this...epic is exactly right.


----------



## Mercyflush64

There is only one word to describe your creation........Beautiful. I don't think a computer manufacturer could come up with a more sleek design without screwing it up. Change nothing, ever.


----------



## streetsports

Its so nice it makes me feel like my build sucks lol...a whole different level than I'm on. Its so nice I keep coming back to look.


----------



## Wretchedbeasts

Amazing build! This really is a thing of beauty


----------



## BillOhio

Beautiful Build, Man.


----------



## Genesis1984

Oh...my...gosh!







This is beautiful! Great job!


----------



## w35t

Wow my rig is crap.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Wow my rig is crap.


I laughed


----------



## raikensin

dear santa.


----------



## Questors

WOAH! I mean WOAH!







That is exceptionally cool!

Someday, I too shall remember to create a build log before I finish a project.


----------



## mbed0123

I want to make love to your precision...... Touche' my friend.

Great job I always love to see "EPIC" builds like this.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Thank you everyone for the kind words! It was a ton of fun building this and making this log, and this community and feedback are the reason I do this


----------



## Apocalypse Maow




----------



## JambonJovi

^^^
Do like.

Also, this is a pretty sweet idea... Hmmm

















You can get it HERE


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> ^^^
> Do like.
> 
> Also, this is a pretty sweet idea... Hmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get it HERE


Immediately purchased +1


----------



## Neo Zuko

Did any of you guys ever read the Robocop vs Terminator Dark Horse Comics? They were fun reads.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Immediately purchased +1


LOL I knew you were gonna do that.
Let me know what it's like when you
get it and take a few shots If you don't
mind. Would love to get one too, when
I move with the gf into a new place.


----------



## PMan007

WOW!!! Amazing build. Congrats on the results.


----------



## AlDyer

Didn't regret subbing to this thread for one moment. I knew you would come out with an outstanding build. Wonderful work, great job


----------



## artcomp

Congrats on a beautiful build and a job well done.


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Amazing.







It is just so clean and smooth, sleek and fresh, balanced yet flashy. Blew my mind.


----------



## psychophat

Super epically even


----------



## SonicGamer

This build is amazing. The attention to detail top notch. A well deserved MOTM for sure! Great work!.


----------



## oluhs

This is some great porn!


----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonicGamer*
> 
> This build is amazing. The attention to detail top notch. A well deserved MOTM for sure! Great work!.


Mod of the Year!


----------



## catbuster

I just wanted to say this build got class and is so clean ! also love your parvum build


----------



## 21276

There needs to be a separate contest for epic build videos just so that you can win all over again. That youtube video is awesome! So is the build lol


----------



## iRUSH

This build makes me cry.

I've owned a few cars in my day that would give me an ulcer if they became the slightest dirty. This PC would be the same. I'd spend 95% of my computer time making sure there are no leaks and it was 100% dust free/perfect.

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## djnsmith7

Awesome attention to detail...very well done...


----------



## Leosky

Job well done, I love it! actually I got inspired by this.

will you be able to list the bitspower fittings you used for this build? I am a newbie and i want to make something similar to this. thanks


----------



## FrancisJF

Saw this on facebook, kind of looks like James' 900D


----------



## Natskyge

Get the torches and Pitchforks


----------



## lowfat

EDIT: DERF


----------



## rRansom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> Saw this on facebook, kind of looks like James' 900D
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's a build/rig submitted/posted on OCAholic - a really beautiful 750D. I do agree that it bears some resemblance to James' build but like to think of the two as totally different systems, each having their own pizazz!









If anyone is interested, you can find more pictures here:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Original post here: LINK


----------



## Jameswalt1

Teaser for my next, upcoming build and log:


----------



## luciddreamer124

You didn't


----------



## wthenshaw

Oh my.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Oh my.


That's exactly what I said 38min ago in the Parvum Thread

I can hardly wait either...


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> That's exactly what I said 38min ago in the Parvum Thread
> 
> I can hardly wait either...


----------



## Monty007

Holy crap. That's $7000 in video cards ( at least in Canada it is)


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Teaser for my next, upcoming build and log:


Oh My..


----------



## cpachris

I think my first house cost less than those two cards.....


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Teaser for my next, upcoming build and log:


Can you adopt me?


----------



## darwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Teaser for my next, upcoming build and log:


James... no.... No.... NOOOOOO!!!!!!!









No words... Here I am complaining about $1500 purchase and you show a teaser of $6000 for just 2 video cards!! I've actually never seen a system with these cross fired!!! This is already the most epic build lol you don't have to do anything else game over!
















I wanted to ask you, how did you get the robocop logo on your bridge?

Oh and p.s. Thank you for your comments on my builds I get so motivated when someone like you can take the time to comment on other builds it makes me want to be a better modder


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> James... no.... No.... NOOOOOO!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No words... Here I am complaining about $1500 purchase and you show a teaser of $6000 for just 2 video cards!! I've actually never seen a system with these cross fired!!! This is already the most epic build lol you don't have to do anything else game over!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to ask you, how did you get the robocop logo on your bridge?
> 
> Oh and p.s. Thank you for your comments on my builds I get so motivated when someone like you can take the time to comment on other builds it makes me want to be a better modder


Thanks for the words









For the sli bridge it was a custom order here:

http://www.coldzero.eu/


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> ...
> 
> I've actually never seen a system with these cross fired!!!
> 
> ...


I think no one ever will


----------



## darwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiezZ BE*
> 
> I think no one ever will


Damnit SLI














lol you know what I meant!!


----------



## catbuster

Cant wait for next build


----------



## Aqualis

Hello Sir, and once again congratulate for your superb build. Here's some pics from my rig which was inspired from yours. What do you think of it?

















P.S. Pictures were not edited because of time issue so excuse the imperfection.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Wow wonderful build @Aqualis


----------



## Aqualis

Thanks!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aqualis*
> 
> Thanks!


Yeah, looks amazing man!


----------



## asitk

Fantastic !


----------



## CasP3r

Hi James,

What kind of led did you use in your reservoirs? I would like to achieve similar, soft and subtle glow in my Aqualis.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasP3r*
> 
> Hi James,
> 
> What kind of led did you use in your reservoirs? I would like to achieve similar, soft and subtle glow in my Aqualis.


http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13210/ele-810/Prewired_Tailed_5mm_White_LED_-_12_Volt_Ready_.html?tl=g6c455s125

I used 4 in each reservoir


----------



## CasP3r

Looks like a regular 5mm led then, thanks.


----------



## FlamingDefibs

Not sure if you've answered this already, James, but what camera equipment did you use for the video?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingDefibs*
> 
> Not sure if you've answered this already, James, but what camera equipment did you use for the video?


Canon 70D
Sigma 50mm 1.4
Canon 100mm Macro
Canon 17-55mm 2.8
Glidetrack Pro slider


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlamingDefibs*
> 
> Not sure if you've answered this already, James, but what camera equipment did you use for the video?
> 
> 
> 
> Canon 70D
> Sigma 50mm 1.4
> Canon 100mm Macro
> Canon 17-55mm 2.8
> Glidetrack Pro slider
Click to expand...

I love your photos...

I've really been wanting to invest in a better camera but don't know where to start.
I'm no pro but I've learned a little about the lighting and exposure time from reading other's posts followed by some trial & error. Sometimes I can get some decent shots with my cell phone when I take the time to get the lighting right.

How much of an investment am I looking at to get the pro shots like yours James?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> I love your photos...
> 
> I've really been wanting to invest in a better camera but don't know where to start.
> I'm no pro but I've learned a little about the lighting and exposure time from reading other's posts followed by some trial & error. Sometimes I can get some decent shots with my cell phone when I take the time to get the lighting right.
> 
> How much of an investment am I looking at to get the pro shots like yours James?


By no means am I a pro...







, but I can certainly help guide you through effective purchasing. I would say ~$1500 to get a decent setup, including Camera, a good all purpose lens and lighting etc.. How much can you realistically spend?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> By no means am I a pro...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but I can certainly help guide you through effective purchasing. I would say ~$1500 to get a decent setup, including Camera, a good all purpose lens and lighting etc.. How much can you realistically spend?


Realistically? (is subjective LOL) I've looked at some nice cameras but really don't know much more about them and the options I'd need to look for, I do understand that more megapixels translates to higher-res shots but that's about it.

I was actually expecting you to quote it be a bit steeper than that however I'm prepared to drop ~$1000 for just the camera & tripod.
It's a bit overwhelming and I'm sure I'll learn more as I go but just not sure how to get started with the right camera that has all the options required for the type of photography that we do.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Realistically? (is subjective LOL) I've looked at some nice cameras but really don't know much more about them and the options I'd need to look for, I do understand that more megapixels translates to higher-res shots but that's about it.
> 
> I was actually expecting you to quote it be a bit steeper than that however I'm prepared to drop ~$1000 for just the camera & tripod.
> It's a bit overwhelming and I'm sure I'll learn more as I go but just not sure how to get started with the right camera that has all the options required for the type of photography that we do.


I'll PM you


----------



## sadeter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> I love your photos...
> 
> I've really been wanting to invest in a better camera but don't know where to start.
> I'm no pro but I've learned a little about the lighting and exposure time from reading other's posts followed by some trial & error. Sometimes I can get some decent shots with my cell phone when I take the time to get the lighting right.
> 
> How much of an investment am I looking at to get the pro shots like yours James?
> 
> 
> 
> By no means am I a pro...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but I can certainly help guide you through effective purchasing. I would say ~$1500 to get a decent setup, including Camera, a good all purpose lens and lighting etc.. How much can you realistically spend?
Click to expand...

Is there a setup about 2-3 levels below decent, but still better than average? My wife is interested in starting photography, but our budget right now is only about $700-800. We could possibly spend more in the future if she really gets into it but this is all we can do right now. I don't know much about cameras tbh, but I did see Microcenter had some camera & lens combos for around $600. Of course, I'm not opposed to using any cheap tricks that can maybe bring down the cost any.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sadeter*
> 
> Is there a setup about 2-3 levels below decent, but still better than average? My wife is interested in starting photography, but our budget right now is only about $700-800. Of course, I'm not opposed to using any cheap tricks that can maybe take the place of some more expensive, less important things.


You can get a good setup for that budget. Personally if I were given that budget to get a photo setup going would get the following:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004J3V90Y/ref=sr_sp-atf_title_1_2?qid=1405913693&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00007E7JU/ref=sr_sp-atf_title_1_1?qid=1405913858&sr=8-1

+ any accessories you may need, like extra batteries, SD cards etc.. If you want a mini photo studio at home for build photos:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B005FHZ2SI/ref=redir_mdp_mobile?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=wms_ohs_product

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0002ER2YQ/ref=sr_sp-atf_title_1_2?qid=1405914070&sr=8-2


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> You can get a good setup for that budget. Personally if I were given that budget to get a photo setup going would get the following:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004J3V90Y/ref=sr_sp-atf_title_1_2?qid=1405913693&sr=8-2
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00007E7JU/ref=sr_sp-atf_title_1_1?qid=1405913858&sr=8-1
> 
> + any accessories you may need, like extra batteries, SD cards etc.. If you want a mini photo studio at home for build photos:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B005FHZ2SI/ref=redir_mdp_mobile?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=wms_ohs_product
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0002ER2YQ/ref=sr_sp-atf_title_1_2?qid=1405914070&sr=8-2


make sure ya get some good lighting too!

James i didnt know you were a canon guy


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> make sure ya get some good lighting too!
> 
> James i didnt know you were a canon guy


3rd link is an inexpensive lighting kit....









Yeah very much, always been into Canon.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> 3rd link is an inexpensive lighting kit....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah very much, always been into Canon.


I gotcha... I bought Nikon D5100 to do my videos with awhile back. I got Nikon cause my mom has like 12 lenses so it was going to be easier on me. I have a Canon G20 video camera though, and I LOVE it.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sadeter*
> 
> Is there a setup about 2-3 levels below decent, but still better than average? My wife is interested in starting photography, but our budget right now is only about $700-800. Of course, I'm not opposed to using any cheap tricks that can maybe take the place of some more expensive, less important things.
> 
> 
> 
> You can get a good setup for that budget. Personally if I were given that budget to get a photo setup going would get the following:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004J3V90Y/ref=sr_sp-atf_title_1_2?qid=1405913693&sr=8-2
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00007E7JU/ref=sr_sp-atf_title_1_1?qid=1405913858&sr=8-1
> 
> + any accessories you may need, like extra batteries, SD cards etc.. If you want a mini photo studio at home for build photos:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B005FHZ2SI/ref=redir_mdp_mobile?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=wms_ohs_product
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0002ER2YQ/ref=sr_sp-atf_title_1_2?qid=1405914070&sr=8-2
Click to expand...

Hum, would all the above apply for my needs as well?


----------



## seross69

Yeah I prefer the Nikon my self.. I have been very pleased with the D5200 as it is the same camera as the pro model just software or firmware difference. I read somewhere that I could just upgrade this and have the Pro model but always been scared to try it!!


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Yeah I prefer the Nikon my self.. I have been very pleased with the D5200 as it is the same camera as the pro model just software or firmware difference. I read somewhere that I could just upgrade this and have the Pro model but always been scared to try it!!


I just don't know enough to even use the one I have... Such a steep learning curve.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I just don't know enough to even use the one I have... Such a steep learning curve.


yeah I know what you mean. I can take decent pictures most of the time and especially when I do take the time to set it up with correct lighting... but the camera can do so much more than I am using it for!!!


----------



## sadeter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sadeter*
> 
> Is there a setup about 2-3 levels below decent, but still better than average? My wife is interested in starting photography, but our budget right now is only about $700-800. Of course, I'm not opposed to using any cheap tricks that can maybe take the place of some more expensive, less important things.
> 
> 
> 
> You can get a good setup for that budget. Personally if I were given that budget to get a photo setup going would get the following:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004J3V90Y/ref=sr_sp-atf_title_1_2?qid=1405913693&sr=8-2
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00007E7JU/ref=sr_sp-atf_title_1_1?qid=1405913858&sr=8-1
> 
> + any accessories you may need, like extra batteries, SD cards etc.. If you want a mini photo studio at home for build photos:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B005FHZ2SI/ref=redir_mdp_mobile?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=wms_ohs_product
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0002ER2YQ/ref=sr_sp-atf_title_1_2?qid=1405914070&sr=8-2
Click to expand...

Thank you very much for that info. I'm still a couple months away from getting everything, but I'm already starting to look. That camera is on Ebay for some really good prices, and I'll probably check Craigslist when the time comes and see if I can get lucky. For my situation with my wife just starting, would it be better to get her the T4i or T5i (as I assume those would be your next tier recommendations) if I can find one on a great deal, or just find the best deal I can on the T3i and put that money elsewhere?


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and the GF were talking about Peter Weller the other day.
> She really likes him from the Engineering an Empire documentaries (which I highly recommend)
> and the brief appearances in Dexter and Sons Of Anarchy.
> I then dragged out of her, that she's never actually seen RoboCop.
> You can imagine the shock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I made her watch both 1 and 2.
> All is well with the world now.


If she likes Pete Weller, watching Buckaroo Banzai is required.


----------



## bintang1180

verry nice build sir .
this themes really inspired me to build the same RIG like a robocop
i verry like the robocop setup.

and finally i finish my build


----------



## YOUDFDO

Excellant build. Not alot of bling . But quality craftsmanship threw and threw. That fellow is prideful work. Nice going!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YOUDFDO*
> 
> Excellant build. Not alot of bling . But quality craftsmanship threw and threw. That fellow is prideful work. Nice going!


Thanks! This one is still my daily driver, although it is now for sale.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Thanks! This one is still my daily driver, although it is now for sale.


And how much debt would one be in if they were to purchase it from you?


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> If she likes Pete Weller, watching Buckaroo Banzai is required.


All I can say is, What the hell ?!
Never in my life have I been so confused and entertained at the same time haha
The gf loved it too.

Cheers








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> And how much debt would one be in if they were to purchase it from you?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Close enough I'd say.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> And how much debt would one be in if they were to purchase it from you?


5k


----------



## Cyber Locc

sorry to necro but awsemome build it has inspired me for my 900d


----------



## phatDUB

This Build is Pure SX... and Full of Awesomeness!

Very good build Mr Jameswalt!

The choices of parts on this build is pretty impressive... No words..

Hope for more upcoming build coming from the Robocop himself!







Jameswalt!


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I'm happy to do that for quality photo's but the only thing I don't like is that they wont show up in the actual build log album. Not sure about most people but I use that album preview at the top right of forum posts to give me an idea if photo's have been added to that particular post or build log.


What _album preview at the top right of forum posts_?

That sounds like an interesting appraoch to see the pics ... but I can't see or find it.


----------

